# What's been the hardest thing about being a furry?



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm looking for a more specific answer than just "hate." I'm sure all of the members have come across many situations involving this fandom that didn't end too well. They can also be internal conflict as well, not just external conflict. Any relationships ruined, arguments started, etc.?

I haven't been in the fandom for very long, nor have I made it a public spectacle so I can't say I've come across anything. I'm just curious about you guys


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 29, 2012)

Telling a partner eventhough they recieved it rather well, and keeping it a secret from most people. 

I found/find both rather degrading.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 29, 2012)

The misconceptions really.

And the extremists from within the fandom.


----------



## Mentova (Jul 29, 2012)

The hardest thing about the fandom is not bashing my head into my desk whenever people thing that the fandom is anything more than a hobby.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 29, 2012)

Sometimes dealing with furries and their excess "baggage".


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 29, 2012)

Mentova said:


> The hardest thing about the fandom is not bashing my head into my desk whenever people thing that the fandom is anything more than a hobby.



Pretty much what I was gonna say.  Though I'd replace bashing my head in with shaking my head side to side.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 29, 2012)

Mentova said:


> The hardest thing about the fandom is not bashing my head into my desk whenever people thing that the fandom is anything more than a hobby.


Man, I bet you wanna lock that thread in Rants & Raves so bad...

I agree with Fallowfox; it can be very embarrassing just to let other people know you're a furry. Especially explaining it to them. I try to avoid it, but it's come up... and it's never been a pleasant experience.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Jul 29, 2012)

Trying to stop masturbating


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 29, 2012)

Dealing with the drama.
Getting choked accidently by my boyfriend while wearing my collar.
Dealing with the drama.
Having your opinion dismissed almost immediately because you're a Furry.
Dealing with the drama.
Coming to the realization that some Furries actually fuck IN their furrsuits.
Aaaaand...

Dealing with the drama.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 29, 2012)

Title: "What's the hardest thing about being a furry?"
Must resist urge to make sexual joke.  Not resisting well.


As for me?  Dealing with the homonormativity.  As in the mentality of "everyone that's furry loves dicks! and if they say they don't they're in the closet about liking dicks!".  Not everyone likes M/M porn or is secretely a gay dude or whatever.  There are straights in the fandom, get over it folks.  No matter how much furries treat human sexuality like a choice it's not, someone's sexuality doesn't up and change folks.  A person's sexuality doesn't change and no matter how often you spam pictures of penises in their inbox it doesn't really do anything to change their sexuality.  Yes the furry fandom's bias against heteronormativity does help people come to terms with their sexuality, but treating everyone that isn't gay as if they're just gay in denial is a abhorrent abomination upon all of human studies on human sexuality.

Tl:dr; "people that are assholes to straights"


----------



## Onnes (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah, I let people know I'm able to identify arbitrary North American spiders well before they know I'm a furry. It's that weird hobby no one can know I have.


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 29, 2012)

There's no ''hardest part'' honestly, not that I've experienced. Unless you count the misunderstandings (not sure why you would), but those are hard not to laugh at anyway.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 29, 2012)

I agree with the post above. There is nothing hard to me about being a furry, my life does not revolve around being one either. Most furries out there are just talented people who want to have fun with others who share the same interests. Some people take this as a fetish and go to extremes but that's a part of every fandom out there.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jul 30, 2012)

Nothing because it isn't that big a part of my life.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 30, 2012)

Having to beat the bitches off with a stick... :V


----------



## Riley (Jul 30, 2012)

Trying to care about it beyond "oh hey animal people are neat."

I've tried getting angry about extreme views in the media, feeling guilty about liking a thing, and pretending that I'm part of some underground thing that's super secret or whatever.

I just can't.  I can't invest that much energy into artificially inflated feelings.  Dumb people get called out for being dumb all the time, I like other things that I don't feel guilty about, and there's absolutely no way anyone can legitimately relate "liking animal people" to "underground revolution."

Maybe I'm just not one for fandoms of any kind, but I simply cannot bring myself to care about anything in this whole fandom beyond thinking it's neat and going about my day as normal.



It's also kind of hard to go back and look at drawings I did years ago that count as furry.  Ouch, no.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 30, 2012)

Waiting to suit up.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 30, 2012)

My mom thinking being a furry is a sin.:v


----------



## Earth Rio (Jul 30, 2012)

Truthfully, I'm not sure- the most awkward and difficult thing to undestand, though, was the fact that someone thought I was furry before I was for just having a neko character. It was hard trying to explain what furry really was.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 30, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> My mom thinking being a furry is a sin.:v



'Thou shalt not create graven [which includes anthropomorphic] imagery, for creating is the whim of GOD.' x3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 30, 2012)

Having to deal with utter retardation from both sides. Example: some twisted freak of nature within the fandom rapes his dog, and it makes it to the news. The general public, having been exposed to little more than CSI et al., start to see 'furries' as 'people who dress up like animals and have sex with pets'. Now instead of driving the abomination from the furry community, some furries feel the need to white knight the bastard. Hugboxing is disgusting.


----------



## Streetcircus (Jul 30, 2012)

Other furries lacking any tact at all. I have a dream that the fandom will not be the sanctuary for every fucked up, sexually disturbed outcast.


----------



## Cynicism (Jul 30, 2012)

I haven't had much trouble, but the connection some people try to make between furry and bestiality is aggravating.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 30, 2012)

Cynicism said:


> I haven't had much trouble, but the connection some people try to make between furry and bestiality is aggravating.



That was the first question I was asked when I told my ex. 

'Oh... are you into bestiality?'. 

'No. Â¬Â¬ '


----------



## Cynicism (Jul 30, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> That was the first question I was asked when I told my ex.
> 
> 'Oh... are you into bestiality?'.
> 
> 'No. Â¬Â¬ '



I know that feeling all too well. I went through the same thing with my ex.


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 30, 2012)

The hardest thing about being a Furry for me?

Take a wild guess.


----------



## Jackpot_Donkey (Jul 30, 2012)

Wading through all the crappy artwork.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 30, 2012)

My penis.


----------



## Namba (Jul 30, 2012)

Smelge said:


> My penis.


Ugh, doesn't that just get in the way sometimes?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 30, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> The hardest thing about being a Furry for me?
> 
> Take a wild guess.



Giving a fuck? >=3c


----------



## badlands (Jul 30, 2012)

people who treat the fandom like its some underground resistance movement.

that and the over-the-top Misanthropy

oh and the drama


----------



## Zaxxeh (Jul 30, 2012)

Not the hardest thing, but more-so the most annoying, which is those that believe in stereotypes, simply due to the fact that I dislike ignorant people as a whole.

The hardest I'd say is just explaining the fandom, since I try to cover all the bases so an idiot doesn't come up later and be like 'Oh, they didn't mention X or Y?' That way the person can draw their own conclusion after hearing everything laid out in front of them. I haven't had any problems yet, but still.


----------



## burakki (Jul 30, 2012)

I'd definitely have to say keeping my interest a secret is really hard.

One or two friends know that i'm a furry, and the worst part about it was trying to explain the fun side of the fandom, how it's a *HOBBY AND INTEREST* and the many things one could do. Unfortunately, i would assume they had pre-conceived notions of furries because one of my friends claimed that he knew enough, and didn't really care to know more.

I don't know how family or other friends would react, because honestly it could go any other way. I'm pretty sure my parents wouldn't make a big deal about, because i assume they know of the other things i'm interested, but they don't really ask about it. I don't think they would understand what a weaboo is either. (maybe i'm not that extreme, i just love anime)

It doesn't seem like a great idea to just reveal anything either, because to me, it would be super fucking awkard, and something that i'd probably regret.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 30, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> The hardest thing about being a Furry for me?
> 
> Take a wild guess.



The existential pleading of your inner heart?


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2012)

A BLOO BLOO MY LIFE IS SO HARD BECAUSE I LIKE HAIRY PEOPLE

Everyone gets discriminated for _something_ on the internet. It's always been that way and will never change.


----------



## mrfoxwily (Jul 30, 2012)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/122792-Need-a-picture-of-my-muscular-shemale-bunny!

Mom looks up furry. Mom finds threads like above. Mom thinks you like muscular shemale bunnies, too.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 30, 2012)

Who doesn't love muscular she male bunnies?:v


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2012)

mrfoxwily said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/122792-Need-a-picture-of-my-muscular-shemale-bunny!
> 
> Mom looks up furry. Mom finds threads like above. Mom thinks you like muscular shemale bunnies, too.



Hahaha, really?


----------



## burakki (Jul 30, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Who doesn't love muscular she male bunnies?:v



people who don't like muscular she-male bunnies?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 30, 2012)

The :v means sarcasm.


----------



## burakki (Jul 30, 2012)

d.batty said:


> The :v means sarcasm.



lol fml for not knowing that symbol (but i probably should have caught on anyway)


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 30, 2012)

Heheh yeah it took me a bit to figure it out myself


----------



## Furryjones (Jul 30, 2012)

Hardest part of being a furry? I've not really run into any hard circumstances of being a furry, my friends accept me as I am and nobody really found it weird or surprising lol


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 30, 2012)

d.batty said:


> The :v means sarcasm.



I learned that almost immediately. Thank goodness for the unofficial rules sticky


----------



## burakki (Jul 30, 2012)

Furryjones said:


> Hardest part of being a furry? I've not really run into any hard circumstances of being a furry, my friends accept me as I am and nobody really found it weird or surprising lol



You're the lucky one here. God save this earth when everyone can be accepted for who they are and what they like.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm in the same boat as furryjones. All my not fur friends think its neat and support me.  Hell, mom lent me some money for my fursuit(which I have paid back) and made one of my tails.  My favorite tail in fact.  My dad is a huge Trekkie and sci fi fan so he has no problem with it either.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 30, 2012)

Some of the dim witted people who dare call themselves furries who cause a lot of stupid drama OR continue their spiral of self-destruction such as art addiction.

Also drama.


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 30, 2012)

The hardest part for me was... Well, nothing.
I have yet to experience any downside, but I'm sure that will all come in due time.


----------



## softi (Jul 30, 2012)

lots of people say "i knew i was a furry before i even knew what it was", and I'm that kind of furry.  the hardest part is finding others, so im actually trying to write an "app" that helps furries and LGBT peeps find others at their university/college.  from my perspective, this question would be similar to asking "what's the hardest part about being gay", even though i acknowledge that some people treat this as simply a hobby.


----------



## Usarise (Jul 30, 2012)

There has never been anything difficult ever about being a member of a fandom that likes anthro animals.  I have received more flak from when people learn I like My Little Pony more so than when people learn I'm a furry.  Most people, if you don't care, they don't care.  And everyone lived happily ever after.  The End.


----------



## Conn1496 (Jul 30, 2012)

Having to make a freaking decent looking avatar. >_< GAH!


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 31, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> Having to make a freaking decent looking avatar. >_< GAH!



Not an artist, got a friend to do mine for me lol


----------



## TheDiesel (Jul 31, 2012)

I think the hardest part of the furry fandom is trying to make peace with the idea through all the misconceptions and bullshit that's been fed to them.  Especially when it's your family.  I know almost my whole family would have me ostracized if they knew I was a furry because some don't understand the concept of it and some loathe at the idea of it.  My brother and step-dad are repulsed by the idea and have let me know about countless times when something related to the fandom happens to pop up in conversations, and I don't think that I could handle the thought of not being around family anymore for such a ridiculous concept.

I love this fandom to death, and I really wish that I could be free and open about this to anyone and everyone, but I fear the thought of my classmates, family, and some friends knowing of it for fear I may be ridiculed, made fun of, possibly physically hurt over the fact that I am a furry.  Kinda hurts typing that really.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 31, 2012)

People just stop giving you respect sometimes. :I
And the first reaction I ever got from my parents when I told them I wanted to go to a con. D:


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 31, 2012)

Dealing with morons basically. Not just ignorance, but people who know what the fandom is about but still put it down. 

Thankfully most people around here don't care, or have their own equally obscure interests and as such don't judge.


----------



## Sax (Jul 31, 2012)

Spotted_Tiger said:


> I'm sure all of the members have come across many situations involving this fandom that didn't end too well.



I've been on and off the fandom for almost 15 years and can't think of anything serious happening to me. Maybe because I've rarely met other furries IRL and that I am not into online drama.

The thing that bothers me the most is having to dodge questions about what I draw, because I mostly draw porn and it's not really something you can tell everyone imo. Drawing furries in itself, people find it pretty cool.


----------



## Campion1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Just pretty much explaining the whole scene to my mother and relatives, whos mostly like "Oh, thats p. cool", but still don't know what goes on at cons or what its all about with the suits, so they end up asking questions, thinking its some kind of movement like PETA or something. Thats the part when you have to explain "we like wearing animal costumes"


----------



## Namba (Jul 31, 2012)

Spotted_Tiger said:


> I learned that almost immediately. Thank goodness for the unofficial rules sticky


Dude, someone give this kid, like, some kind of medal, I'm dead serious. I mean, he actually read the rules! You're gonna go far, kid.


----------



## SiLJinned (Jul 31, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Dude, someone give this kid, like, some kind of medal, I'm dead serious. I mean, he actually read the rules! You're gonna go far, kid.



Hey, I did that too. Where's my asspats. :V

Uhh, anyway, on with the topic. I haven't got anything new to say. The misconceptions...


----------



## Zaxxeh (Jul 31, 2012)

Campion1 said:


> Just pretty much explaining the whole scene to my mother and relatives, whos mostly like "Oh, thats p. cool", but still don't know what goes on at cons or what its all about with the suits, so they end up asking questions, thinking its some kind of movement like PETA or something. Thats the part when you have to explain "we like wearing animal costumes"



I'd think the animal costumes wouldn't be a big deal, I think it helps comparing it to cosplaying in a sense.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 31, 2012)

Zaxxeh said:


> I'd think the animal costumes wouldn't be a big deal, I think it helps comparing it to cosplaying in a sense.



[the next question of course being 'what's cosplay?']


----------



## ADF (Jul 31, 2012)

Managing that your friends know you're a furry, while keeping your adult interests hidden from them :/


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 31, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Giving a fuck? >=3c



Close, but no cigar.



Fallowfox said:


> The existential pleading of your inner heart?



Are you referring to a series of animations? That's what Lord Google tells me that means.


----------



## Ramses (Jul 31, 2012)

Just the usual misconceptions and stereotypes. It can be tough to deal with people who assume that furries are deviants who are only in it for the sex -- and, yes, I've met plenty of people who believe that furry = bestiality.

Of course, why deal with those people at all? If they can't be educated, and they won't budge from their world views, then walk away.
Unless it's your parents.
Or your boss, who calls you into his office because he saw some pics on facebook and now he thinks you're a freak (it's a long story).


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 31, 2012)

ADF said:


> Managing that your friends know you're a furry, while keeping your adult interests hidden from them :/



Just following this comment's line of discussion: 

I realised the mentality that people who would criticise the adult interests have when I found out one of the people I knew for several years was sado masochistic, very hypocritically I thought 'oh that's horrible,' without stopping to think that their reality probably didn't match the extreme perception I had in my head, and that their involvement in sadomasochism hadn't affected their friends or anybody they knew what so ever. 

It was almost hilarious that somehow _they _found out about my adult interest, eventhough I'd only told one very trusted person, and their reaction was 'oh how weird,', exhibiting the same reaction as I'd had to them. So that made me re-evaluate jumping to critical conclusions of other people when I stumble upon their secrets.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 31, 2012)

Sucking it up and making a fursona after so many people begged me to. IRL and online. Never wanted one. Other than that nothing and it wasn't that big a deal, but it still counts.


----------



## ADF (Jul 31, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Just following this comment's line of discussion...



Yiff stands out amongst most kinks though, given the taboo of the animal element. Even if you dispel the myth that all furries want to bang their neighbours dog, the animal element is irrefutable. I had someone try to explain it as just xenophilia one time, but yiff is primarily animal focused. So it's more like anthro zoophilia.

It's taboo/highly frowned upon either way, arguably more so than something like sadomasochism, which at the very least gets more mainstream coverage. So I try to keep those interests hidden, while at the same time being open about liking furry stuff. Obviously if they ever Googled my account and such, I'd have a lot of downplaying to do


----------



## Calemeyr (Jul 31, 2012)

Trying to hide it and distance myself from it once I realized some of the stereotypes are usually true. I mean I like anthro art at times, if it's good (it can be cool). I'm into the suiting too, but that's about it. I think I'm more into scifi/fantasy and anime/video games than furry. As for the suiting, yeah, I see it like cosplay as well. The social stigma is a big reason to keep it as an art interest or hobby rather than a lifestyle to be proud of (why would anyone make a lifestyle out of cartoon animals anyway?). But yeah, as art, it can be pretty good, though as with all things, you have to look for it through the mediocre. Like finding band of brothers in a mountain of jersey shore lookalikes. That's my take on it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 31, 2012)

ADF said:


> Yiff stands out amongst most kinks though, given the taboo of the animal element. Even if you dispel the myth that all furries want to bang their neighbours dog, the animal element is irrefutable. I had someone try to explain it as just xenophilia one time, but yiff is primarily animal focused. So it's more like anthro zoophilia.
> 
> It's taboo/highly frowned upon either way, arguably more so than something like sadomasochism, which at the very least gets more mainstream coverage. So I try to keep those interests hidden, while at the same time being open about liking furry stuff. Obviously if they ever Googled my account and such, I'd have a lot of downplaying to do



Before I found out what people really thought of it I'd always thought being animalistic was normal and rather innocent, hell I actually thought dressing up as an animal for sexual reasons was a normalish thing. I thought this mainly because so much animalistic vocabulary and the philosophy of being wild inside features in sexual language I suppose.

Well they'd only ever google your account if you use the same username or your real name, so you're probably safe from having to think of some ridiculous cover-story. x3


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jul 31, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Sucking it up and making a fursona after so many people begged me to. IRL and online. Never wanted one. Other than that nothing and it wasn't that big a deal, but it still counts.


I still don't have a proper one, but one day I'll decide to be somewhat imaginative and actually think of something.


----------



## Folly (Jul 31, 2012)

I may not fully identify as a furry, but I feel this applies regardless; one of the hardest things for me personally is trying to maintain the fact that not all furries are raging sex fiends simply because CSI portrayed them that way. And reminding people that just like with every other stereotype, it's the vocal minority that gets the focus.


----------



## burakki (Jul 31, 2012)

Folly said:


> I may not fully identify as a furry, but I feel this applies regardless; one of the hardest things for me personally is trying to maintain the fact that not all furries are raging sex fiends simply because CSI portrayed them that way. And reminding people that just like with every other stereotype, it's the vocal minority that gets the focus.



There will always be ignorant people who ignore the facts, whether or not evidence is presented to them.

You also forgot Tyra Banks, some show called strange obsessions, and i believe the show Weird,True, and Freaky also negatively portrayed furries.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 31, 2012)

burakki said:


> There will always be ignorant people who ignore the facts, whether or not evidence is presented to them.
> 
> You also forgot Tyra Banks, some show called strange obsessions, and i believe the show Weird,True, and Freaky also negatively portrayed furries.


Don't forget about Taboo, My Strange Addiction* and MTV 
*is what your thinking of


----------



## Folly (Jul 31, 2012)

burakki said:


> There will always be ignorant people who ignore the facts, whether or not evidence is presented to them.
> 
> You also forgot Tyra Banks, some show called strange obsessions, and i believe the show Weird,True, and Freaky also negatively portrayed furries.



I don't think any of those shows are popular or even aired in my country


----------



## Horny Sceptile (Jul 31, 2012)

Not being able to afford a furr suit... :c 
Well not a really good one anyway.


----------



## FM3THOU (Jul 31, 2012)

Anything sexual in relation to the fandom I've found to be incredibly frustrating. Though I have gotten over it.

It was because of my perspective mostly. I felt alone, like I was not getting some sort of joke that everybody else understood instantly. Turns out, my perspective was not unique and what I was experiencing was something many others experience.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 31, 2012)

burakki said:


> There will always be ignorant people who ignore the facts, whether or not evidence is presented to them.
> 
> You also forgot Tyra Banks, some show called strange obsessions, and i believe the show Weird,True, and Freaky also negatively portrayed furries.



On british tv the only show I've seen where furries appeared was peaches geldoff's 'omg,'. Which accurately portrayed them, but then one of their guest celebrities asserted that the american version 'was called plushy' and that they were sexual and therefore likely to take advantage of young innocent brits.

I felt that was racist more than anything.


----------



## Campion1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> On british tv the only show I've seen where furries appeared was peaches geldoff's 'omg,'. Which accurately portrayed them, but then one of their guest celebrities asserted that the american version 'was called plushy' and that they were sexual and therefore likely to take advantage of young innocent brits.
> 
> I felt that was racist more than anything.


That guy was a douche beyond all belief, most particularly in how  incredibly rude it was to show that crude footage and talk about their  hobby like its just an attention seeking activity. Those furs handled that guy pretty well though, I'd have to say, even when he cut them off to open his stupid mouth. In the end I think they gave off the best impression and trumped his comments with their tolerance


----------



## burakki (Jul 31, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> On british tv the only show I've seen where furries appeared was peaches geldoff's 'omg,'. Which accurately portrayed them, but then one of their guest celebrities asserted that the american version 'was called plushy' and that they were sexual and therefore likely to take advantage of young innocent brits.
> 
> I felt that was racist more than anything.



Ya know, it's come to the point that whenever i hear any anti-American sentiments, I usually give a big laugh from ripping on my own country so much.

Where the hell does he invent "plushies" as American furries? lol.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 31, 2012)

OOooooooOoooooo, I'm gunna have to look that up for a good laugh.  Though he might be right, when I showed my uncle my fursuit he's said "omg your a plushie!"


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 31, 2012)

d.batty said:


> OOooooooOoooooo, I'm gunna have to look that up for a good laugh.  Though he might be right, when I showed my uncle my fursuit he's said "omg your a plushie!"



I always thought plushies were people who liked plush toys. I can see how that may overlap with suiting, which is essentially a big plush toy you wear.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah that guy is only very slightly right.  Most people in America see a fursuit and think furry or wtf is that!?, not Plushie.  Plushie is more of an olschool term for people of my uncles generation(before furry was a thing). 

That trigger tv guy is still an asshole.  Just got done watching it,  though I enjoyed it and had a laugh I still wanted to slap the shit outta him for being an ass.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 31, 2012)

d.batty said:


> OOooooooOoooooo, I'm gunna have to look that up for a good laugh.  Though he might be right, when I showed my uncle my fursuit he's said "omg your a plushie!"



No one in my family knows what a plushie is...they even call Beanie-Babies stuffed animals...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 31, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> No one in my family knows what a plushie is...they even call Beanie-Babies stuffed animals...


Hehe, well my uncle is gay and has lived in Hollywood his whole life.  He knows about all the subcultures and stuff like that. 

Back in the day before Furries were around people( not just gay men )had fetishes with mascot costumes and they were labeled as "plushies".  We talked about this for hours and I found it quite interesting.

We got into talking about when he worked at Disneyland(back in the 70's and early 80's)as one of the people wearing the Mickey Mouse(and many others) costume, which brought up my fursuit to begin with.


----------



## Ringo (Aug 1, 2012)

Having to deal with all the other ones


----------



## Aetius (Aug 1, 2012)

Being the poop of the internet.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 1, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Hehe, well my uncle is gay and has lived in Hollywood his whole life.  He knows about all the subcultures and stuff like that.
> 
> Back in the day before Furries were around people( not just gay men )had fetishes with mascot costumes and they were labeled as "plushies".  We talked about this for hours and I found it quite interesting.
> 
> We got into talking about when he worked at Disneyland(back in the 70's and early 80's)as one of the people wearing the Mickey Mouse(and many others) costume, which brought up my fursuit to begin with.



Aw, D.Batty...that was both informative and personal. Puzzle complete.


----------



## Delta Fox (Aug 1, 2012)

All joking aside I haven't really had any problems being a furry, not yet anyway.


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 1, 2012)

Hmmm... probably talking about it with my friends and family, I mean, I'll tell them eventually, but not untill I dont need my parents to take care of me....


----------



## burakki (Aug 1, 2012)

Kaiser said:


> Hmmm... probably talking about it with my friends and family, I mean, I'll tell them eventually, but not untill I dont need my parents to take care of me....



"Mom, Dad, I'm moving out! Also i'm a furry." 

"DONT YOU EVER STEP FOOT IN THIS HOUSE AGAIN SON I AM DISSAPOINT."


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 1, 2012)

burakki said:


> "Mom, Dad, I'm moving out! Also i'm a furry."
> 
> "DONT YOU EVER STEP FOOT IN THIS HOUSE AGAIN SON I AM DISSAPOINT."



Hahaha that could happen! Althou I was more worried in their expressions and the gifts they could give me in B-day or Christmas. And I have to tell that my dad is always joking on me, and if I happen to tell that im a furr, the jokes per day ratio could get worse :shock:


----------



## FoxAlot (Aug 1, 2012)

^o^ not having many furry friends (irl) 
-shrugs-

Besides having siblings and trying to draw NSFW 

bonerville...


----------



## TheDiesel (Aug 2, 2012)

Kaiser said:


> Hmmm... probably talking about it with my friends and family, I mean, I'll tell them eventually, but not untill I dont need my parents to take care of me....



Hence why I started going to as many cons as I could when I moved into my new apartment, makes for going on vacations a lot easier without having to explain where I'm going.


----------



## Jaxinc (Aug 2, 2012)

Dealing with idiots.
Dealing with trolls.
Dealing with drama, but mostly trying to avoid it like the plague. Also people that get angry over nothing and instigate drama.

Dealing with sex crazed 'horndogs' that do nothing but try to get in your pants/skirt(lord forbid you have a female sona...). I mean really... when I have a piece done of my character... I either start getting creeper watchers, creepy IMs, or notes by people that can barely form a sentence trying to initiate an RP... Sure I RP but for fucks sake messaging someone with "I grab your ass" is going to earn you a block.
Mostly this^


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Aug 2, 2012)

Coming up with something that has been hard about being a furry, being a furry is not really hard at all


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 2, 2012)

Jaxinc said:


> Dealing with sex crazed 'horndogs' that do nothing but try to get in your pants/skirt(lord forbid you have a female sona...). I mean really... when I have a piece done of my character... I either start getting creeper watchers, creepy IMs, or notes by people that can barely form a sentence trying to initiate an RP... Sure I RP but for fucks sake messaging someone with "I grab your ass" is going to earn you a block.
> Mostly this^



Not just a furry thing though, facebook is creep central...


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 2, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Not just a furry thing though, facebook is creep central...



'Hai u look hot '

...but I've uploaded no pictures.


----------



## Neoi (Aug 5, 2012)

The only "Hard part" for me would be the misunderstanding, but everyone has to deal with that.


----------



## ShiroXIX (Aug 5, 2012)

Talking about it.
I used to be the kind of person that had the wrong ideas about furries and hated on them so now that I like them it's kind of hard to just... exist around others. I'm usually very vocal about my new interests and this one is kind of consuming me right now so it's like... I keep wanting to mention it and then have to pull back because people have heard me say negative things in the past and agreed with me.


----------



## Lemanic (Aug 6, 2012)

People think you're either a stoner or a man-child.  What happens if you're neither of those and just a Deadmau5-kinda-furry?


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 6, 2012)

Lemanic said:


> People think you're either a stoner or a *man-child*.  What happens if you're neither of those and just a Deadmau5-kinda-furry?



I only ever hear this word on the internet, quite recently. I'm not sure why, are men expected to have no sense of youth and fun about them?


----------



## Kanye East (Aug 6, 2012)

"What's been the hardest thing about being a furry?"

Sticking a horse dildo up your ass probably.


----------



## Lemanic (Aug 7, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> I only ever hear this word on the internet, quite recently. I'm not sure why, *are men expected to have no sense of youth and fun about them?*



YES!!! That's why some furrys treat this fandom like an underground resistance movement. To mark a new era of masculinity, bombasticly.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 7, 2012)

Cant really think of anything, bit of a forever aloner, i know its stupid to try and aim to find a girlfriend who is or doesnt mind anthro stuff and i dont think about it, but its annoying thinking that might be going on subconciously in my head.

No one knows IRL and on the internet i just say im into anthro art which i am, sometimes in relevant conversations i would say i'd rather be something else. Hate wouldnt really bother me as i know there is nothing wrong with it.

I dont think i would bother telling anyone IRL either, like someone said previous average people instantly and falsly link it to beastiality.


----------



## Kahoku (Aug 7, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Sometimes dealing with _teen _furries and their excess "baggage".


^....


----------



## Fisher (Aug 15, 2012)

The only part that really sucks for me is having to be guarded about my art. I hang out with some people who view furries with varrying degrees of derision and disgust, so I can never really tell or show them what I draw. It's not a huge deal, but it's just one more thing to be secretve about, and it adds a little stress whenever we get together.


----------



## Traven V (Aug 16, 2012)

To much varied porn XD, as for hate I've never really come across any well except once but the guy has issues anyways so it's of no concern. Drama, yeah I see that going on but it's really not been my thing but I'm an introvert trying to be become more of an extrovert so I don't know, also I like having friends I can count on so we try to keep it to a minimum. Anyways probs for me making other fur friends (as silly as that sounds). I don't try very hard though I think.


----------



## DW_ (Aug 16, 2012)

Recently, uninformed idiots who think that being a furry automatically also makes you  a brony. I've seen this, and it's fucking stupid.


----------



## mapdark (Aug 16, 2012)

The hardest thing about being a furry , is being surrounded by furries who think there's ACTUALLY something HARD about being a furry.

honestly guys , being a furry is not exactly like living in a leper colony , is it?
Lighten up.


----------



## Lewi (Aug 16, 2012)

Explaining what a Furry is.

"It's um... well... We like animal people and... yeah. That's about it. We like animal people."

There's more to it than that, but most 'normal' folk wouldn't like to hear about it. Also most of my Nerdy friends would give me shtick for it (one calls me Furfag now), which just gets boring. 

Also, my sister gives me odd looks whenever I pet the dog now.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Aug 16, 2012)

Dealing with other furries 


Mentova said:


> The hardest thing about the fandom is not bashing my head into my desk whenever people thing that the fandom is anything more than a hobby.


Amen to that.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 16, 2012)

Fisher said:


> The only part that really sucks for me is having to be guarded about my art. I hang out with some people who view furries with varrying degrees of derision and disgust, so I can never really tell or show them what I draw. It's not a huge deal, but it's just one more thing to be secretve about, and it adds a little stress whenever we get together.



I can empathise with this, furthermore I sense that other artists who do know what furrydom is view furry art as derivative and shallow.


----------



## Greyscale (Aug 16, 2012)

Other then the general idiots, nothing.

I keep my private life private.


----------



## slowbro (Aug 16, 2012)

some of my online friends get creeped out when i post pictures of fursuits

so far, nothing irl. guess being a girl has its advantages when it comes to fandom-type things

the negativity from the media is always annoying, but the media always blows everything out of proportion


----------



## burakki (Aug 16, 2012)

slowbro said:


> some of my online friends get creeped out when i post pictures of fursuits
> 
> so far, nothing irl. guess being a girl has its advantages when it comes to fandom-type things
> 
> the negativity from the media is always annoying, but the media always blows everything out of proportion



Girls usually have it easier with the "cuter" sort of things.  Be a guy, and you're probably automatically accused of some psycho/homo/pedo/etc. So you're lucky in that aspect.


----------



## Krsh (Aug 16, 2012)

I tell pretty much all my friends. I don't care. I'll explain and show them my anthro art. Most of them think it's not that bad but don't think they should do it. The worst part would be two of my friends dont like furries at all even though ive explained about a million times what we are they think were just plain wierd. And sometimes theyll treat me like im kinda stupid for liking the fandom.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 16, 2012)

Well your friends are jackasses for treating you like your stupid because of something your interested in.


----------



## CrazyKhajiit (Aug 16, 2012)

I may be the only odd one out... Nothing has been hard for me being a furry. Whenever I talk about it, cause it happened to pop up in my head or something reminded me of it, I look past the people who are fake friends and smile at the ones who know my heart ^^

I would rather have one friend than thousands who only want me to be just like them... trust me, i know what it means to be alone.... but still...

People are easily fearful of changes... changes that they didn't make, or natural changes... but it happens, change is appart of life... and greed of power is the real culprit when it comes to controling the masses.

IMO, don't give up what you love just cause someone esle isn't able to fathom it.


----------



## Psynapse (Aug 16, 2012)

Everyone.One day, I walk into my friend's house. His cousin-- a close friend of mine mind you-- comes up, sees me, and says "Hey, it's the furfag!"You can imagine the betrayal there.So since then I've told 2 people.


----------



## CrazyKhajiit (Aug 16, 2012)

Psynapse said:


> Everyone.One day, I walk into my friend's house. His cousin-- a close friend of mine mind you-- comes up, sees me, and says "Hey, it's the furfag!"You can imagine the betrayal there.So since then I've told 2 people.




Humanity is its own worst enemy... *hug*


----------



## burakki (Aug 16, 2012)

Psynapse said:


> Everyone.One day, I walk into my friend's house. His cousin-- a close friend of mine mind you-- comes up, sees me, and says "Hey, it's the furfag!"You can imagine the betrayal there.So since then I've told 2 people.



Are you sure he wasn't just joking around with you? What exactly was his/her tone when it was said?

If it's the case you were being insulted/mocked, I'm not sure how you can still consider this person a "friend'.


----------



## PunkCat (Aug 16, 2012)

Being completely fucking obsessed.  Not being able to do work because you keep browsing FA looking for pictures from the last con.  Checking your alt furry account on Facebook each time a new message appears.  Ordering fabric from Mendels and Distinctive because now you're this magic artist who makes things from textiles with all that free time.  But really it comes down to not being able to turn that switch off.  Maybe it was the last con that ruined me (IndyFurCon) but I can't switch off this animal shit and it's really starting to interfere with everything I do.

*leaps up from couch, straightens tail fur*


----------



## soutthpaw (Aug 16, 2012)

Actually for me its finding other Furries who know Sign Language.. I have yet to find any other Deaf Furs but have met online 2 that know ASL.  1 member of our local meetup group knows some ASL too...


----------



## Hydric (Aug 17, 2012)

For me there are only 2 things that make it "hard" to be a furry.
One is meeting other furs. I don't have a single furry friend. It's half my fault because I don't know how to approach people without feeling like a total creeper haha. Also I tend to be with my friends who are creeped out by furs... My own BF doesn't like furs so I have to go to cons alone. I haven't been to a con yet but one is coming up that I'm going to go to, so hopefully this wont be a problem anymore!
The other problem is when people make fun of furs. Not too long ago a met a new group of people on a camping trip. They were having a conversation about how "they are very accepting people but they could never be friends with creepy furries." I told them I was one and they all laughed, but when they realized it wasn't a joke they all fell silent and were in shock. I wasn't offended or upset at all, I just didn't know what to say after that haha. 

But when it comes down to it these are such minor problems. It's not hard being a furry And why does everyone have a problem with drama? I think that's a human thing, not a fur thing hehe.


----------



## CoolSilver (Aug 19, 2012)

PunkCat said:


> Being completely fucking obsessed. Not being able to do work because you keep browsing FA looking for pictures from the last con. Checking your alt furry account on Facebook each time a new message appears. Ordering fabric from Mendels and Distinctive because now you're this magic artist who makes things from textiles with all that free time. But really it comes down to not being able to turn that switch off. Maybe it was the last con that ruined me (IndyFurCon) but I can't switch off this animal shit and it's really starting to interfere with everything I do.
> 
> *leaps up from couch, straightens tail fur*



After AC I had the same reaction and some this week after IFC. I just didn't have enough of poking around on FA or getting a fursona. Cause had I not gone my FA would been near blank and nothing of any character would been done. 

Something in the air ruined me... I think it was the feeling of being at a con with so many people I felt were the most friendly group I ever met. 


It faded after about 2 weeks or so but I still was like OMG MUST BE MORE FURRY.  .... Yea this time I was poking around looking at suit makers. Hope my savings lives.


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 19, 2012)

This might have been said already
but

Motherfucking Babyfurs


----------



## mirepoix (Aug 24, 2012)

I have a hard time stopping when I start talking about fursuits.  I can just yammer on and on and on about 'em.  Just today I wore my friend out... My boyfriend and I play this game called "What's Wrong With This Fursuit?"  It's supposed to be a serious critique about fursuits so we can learn what to do and to avoid, but honestly it usually turns into "jesus christ what is that abomination??"

In that vein, it's often hard holding my tongue when I see some really really heinous shit.  I'm usually a snarky troll on the internet, but I'm trying to be nice on FA.  Shoot, I'm even scared to give constructive criticism!

Also feral porn makes me super uncomfortable.  You're just attracted to animals at that point.

edit:  ah christ, I just necro'd a thread, didn't I?


----------



## burakki (Aug 24, 2012)

Nah, necrobumping would probably be anywhere from 2 weeks on.


----------



## YuroFox (Aug 27, 2012)

Just the stupid stereotypes.

God I am sick of them.


----------



## Acton (Aug 28, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> 'Thou shalt not create graven [which includes anthropomorphic] imagery, for creating is the whim of GOD.' x3



Don't sound like a translation I would use.
Let put a little  context on the verse

Exodus 20:4 ESV
4  â€œYou shall not make for yourself a carved image, or any likeness of anything that is in heaven above, or that is in the earth beneath, or that is in the water under the earth. *5  You shall not bow down to them or serve them, for I the Lord your God am a jealous God, visiting the iniquity of the fathers on the children to the third and the fourth generation of those who hate me,* 6 but showing steadfast love to thousands of those who love me and keep my commandments.

I do not see how one can draw out furry is a sin; The command here is not making an animal image but idolatry, unless one is making  a fursut to set up as and idol to be worship it a big misuse of scripture to say to say furry is a sin.


----------



## WagsWolf (Aug 28, 2012)

Well let's see...
Discovered furry fandom at age 11, witnessed the Great Troll - Furry YouTube War of 2004, Hid my "furry side" in the "proverbial closet" in fear of persecution, secretly watched furries from afar until age 17, confessed furriness to closest friends and girlfriend, which all thought i either was into bestiality or just F#$% other people in fur suits, and now relationship suffers from "Your a furry and i have that against you" syndrome, all this while trying to get closer to the fandom and free my furry side.
Plus my mothers a traditional Vetenarian, that would probably believe that i had sexually astrayed because of her involvement with animals "/
 Yeah...


----------



## mapdark (Aug 28, 2012)

WagsWolf said:


> Well let's see...
> Discovered furry fandom at age 11, witnessed the Great Troll - Furry YouTube War of 2004, Hid my "furry side" in the "proverbial closet" in fear of persecution, secretly watched furries from afar until age 17, confessed furriness to closest friends and girlfriend, which all thought i either was into bestiality or just F#$% other people in fur suits, and now relationship suffers from "Your a furry and i have that against you" syndrome, all this while trying to get closer to the fandom and free my furry side.
> Plus my mothers a traditional Vetenarian, that would probably believe that i had sexually astrayed because of her involvement with animals "/
> Yeah...




Am I the only one who doesn't remember the "Great Youtube Troll war of 2004" ?

I think you might be making things bigger than they actually are.


----------



## burakki (Aug 28, 2012)

mapdark said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't remember the "Great Youtube Troll war of 2004" ?
> 
> I think you might be making things bigger than they actually are.



You don't remember it because Youtube didn't exist until 2005.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 28, 2012)

Acton said:


> Don't sound like a translation I would use.
> Let put a little  context on the verse
> 
> Exodus 20:4 ESV
> ...



It was a joke, Acton. Thus my 'x3' emoticon. 

Never the less this verse _was_ historically used to criticise English Royalty, who were art lovers, as decadent in the English civil war. The verse also made it very difficult for Jewish artists to get anywhere, pissarro - father of the impressionist movement - being one of the first hyper-famous jewish artists in the history of western art. etcetera


----------



## mapdark (Aug 28, 2012)

burakki said:


> You don't remember it because Youtube didn't exist until 2005.



HAHAHAH that's pretty true XD

Sorry , youtube feels like it's been around longer than that sometimes


----------



## burakki (Aug 28, 2012)

mapdark said:


> HAHAHAH that's pretty true XD
> 
> Sorry , youtube feels like it's been around longer than that sometimes



Yeh. It's become so integrated into the internet and our lives that sometimes it's hard to imagine what the hell we'd do if it was gone. Honestly, how did I survive without it before it existed?


----------



## Acton (Aug 31, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> It was a joke, Acton. Thus my 'x3' emoticon.
> 
> Never the less this verse _was_ historically used to criticise English Royalty, who were art lovers, as decadent in the English civil war. The verse also made it very difficult for Jewish artists to get anywhere, pissarro - father of the impressionist movement - being one of the first hyper-famous jewish artists in the history of western art. etcetera



I guess being an Yank it might have sailed over my heed, but as a Christian evangelical it not unheard of some parent tying to say furry is a sin or of the devil.


----------



## Neku (Sep 2, 2012)

Wanting to tell people who are close to you, but afraid of how they would take it and what they would think or even do.


----------



## Symlus (Sep 4, 2012)

Having "Friends..."

AND dealing with their misconceptions about the fandom.
'Hurr... so you're into bestiality?'
'No.'
'But all furries are into beastality'
(In my mind, resisting urge to strangulate)
I then pull out phone, show a couple pics, and managed to convert him.

Bastards...


----------



## Rotsala (Sep 5, 2012)

Justifying staying in this fandom when surrounded by physical manifestations of severe psychological disorders that are supposed to be your brothers in arms


----------



## Astral Gaza (Sep 6, 2012)

The Hardest thing for me is I can't find my Fursona, I just don't know who I am in the community. 

That and I am kind-of afraid to "Come out" in a manner of speaking, considering my Uber Christian & Closed Minded Family background.


----------



## Ames (Sep 6, 2012)

The furries.

jesus christ what a group of mentally-stunted nutcase manchildren


----------



## ADF (Sep 6, 2012)

Notice that pretty much every sub-culture out there encourages their members to express themselves, whether that be the way they dress or act or whatever. That when you go to college and everyone dresses how they like, you see a wide range of colourful (and stupid) outfits to identify someone as belonging to a certain fad group and no one really bats an eye at anyone. Yet furries encourage closet activity, secrecy and tell their members "you don't have to tell people you're a furry!".

Are there any sub-cultures/fandoms as self hating as furries?


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 7, 2012)

ADF said:


> Notice that pretty much every sub-culture out there encourages their members to express themselves, whether that be the way they dress or act or whatever. That when you go to college and everyone dresses how they like, you see a wide range of colourful (and stupid) outfits to identify someone as belonging to a certain fad group and no one really bats an eye at anyone. Yet furries encourage closet activity, secrecy and tell their members "you don't have to tell people you're a furry!".
> 
> Are there any sub-cultures/fandoms as self hating as furries?



I only ever see the HIDE EVERYTHING mentality on these forums, I have noticed. :I


----------



## Ash (Sep 7, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Having to beat the bitches off with a stick... :V



^


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 7, 2012)

ADF said:


> Notice that pretty much every sub-culture out there encourages their members to express themselves, whether that be the way they dress or act or whatever. That when you go to college and everyone dresses how they like, you see a wide range of colourful (and stupid) outfits to identify someone as belonging to a certain fad group and no one really bats an eye at anyone. Yet furries encourage closet activity, secrecy and tell their members "you don't have to tell people you're a furry!".
> 
> Are there any sub-cultures/fandoms as *self hating* as furries?


Definitely emo.


----------



## ADF (Sep 7, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Definitely emo.



Emos dress emo in public, furries are discouraged from showing anything furry about themselves.


----------



## Fubar de Lizzy (Sep 7, 2012)

ADF said:


> Emos dress emo in public, furries are discouraged from showing anything furry about themselves.



It's definitely a conundrum, but right now there's a laundry list of things that can go wrong for people who come out as being furry. I dunno...

For me, hardest part was "coming out" to my parents. I wasn't making the smartest decisions in the first place, but it almost got me thrown out of the house before I was out of high school. Pretty sure there are others who've had it a lot worse, but that was the worst point for me...


----------



## Caedman (Sep 7, 2012)

I believe that being furry is what I do, not who I am.  Treat it like the fun hobby it is!


----------



## ADF (Sep 7, 2012)

Fubar de Lizzy said:


> It's definitely a conundrum, but right now there's a laundry list of things that can go wrong for people who come out as being furry. I dunno...
> 
> For me, hardest part was "coming out" to my parents. I wasn't making the smartest decisions in the first place, but it almost got me thrown out of the house before I was out of high school. Pretty sure there are others who've had it a lot worse, but that was the worst point for me...



They nearly kicked you out of your home because you like anthropomorphic animals? That's just messed up.


----------



## Fubar de Lizzy (Sep 7, 2012)

ADF said:


> They nearly kicked you out of your home because you like anthropomorphic animals? That's just messed up.



Eh, it's kinda complicated, but yea, it wasn't fun...


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 7, 2012)

ADF said:


> Emos dress emo in public, furries are discouraged from showing anything furry about themselves.



I'm sure the cost ratio between emo clothes and furry costume stuff probably has an involvement. It's a shame though.


----------



## thobsidianvixen (Sep 8, 2012)

yah that probly has something to do with it. at least after ignoring people making fun of my tail for like 3 months they just shut up and got on with there life...they still stare at the emos though how ironic.


----------



## kaskae (Sep 8, 2012)

The hardest part about being a furry is the rest of the fandom itself. I wouldn't associate myself with 90% of it IRL, because let's face it, extreme social awkwardness and the nauseating fetishes don't exactly sit too well with me. As much as I hate to throw myself into that elitist boat, the only thing that keeps me around furries at all is the fursuiting.

Also, I can't express this enough: If you're going to put yourself out there and wear tails/ears/suits/etc., don't get pissed when people make fun of you or call you names. You're weird as hell, and people don't understand it. Hell, I know for a fact that I'm not exactly normal because I dress up in a dog costume. But don't get your panties in a bunch when people give you crap about your ears/tail.


----------



## Shoki (Sep 8, 2012)

I know it's been said a couple of times, but other furries. 

At one point I thought I'd really like to hang out with other furries, and started meeting the ones in my area. Never again, my God. 
Maybe it's just the one's around here, but their idea of fun was going to the mall and putting the animal figurines in the toy stores into lewd positions and giggling. I was so incredibly embarrassed to be around them.


----------



## nureintier (Sep 8, 2012)

Haha, I'll agree about other furries.   I mean, I've been drawing anthro animals on everything I owned since long before I knew the term "furry," and no one has really ever given me any crap about it. I mean, the worst that ever happened was ten or years ago on livejournal, I uploaded an avatar of my cat character and one of my friends said, "OMG you're not a furry, are you?" and he wasn't even really being mean. I think some of my friends are amused by it.  And as Kaskae said, if you're gonna wear tails and stuff, people are going to talk crap about you sometimes, that's just life. The same goes for anything anyone does that;s out of the ordinary, so it's pretty lame to act like a martyr because of it.


----------



## Whimsical_Sage (Sep 9, 2012)

Agreeable, while I may have some aspects that I agree with, I prefer to keep my lips rather tight sealed about certain things due to the stigma attached to it. I'd have to say that the hardest part about it is just... wanting to be accepted I guess. When I was younger, yeah, I denied it, but now it's like "what's the point?" Mind you, I don't wear ears and a tail because it makes me feel silly, and factors such as being in the inner city /and/ black sorta just make that little aspect more than a little hill to climb over at the moment, but it's still a dilemma when you're looking at the art and your friend is looking at you awkwardly before shrugging and moving on. Roundabout way for me to get that that point, myoh?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 9, 2012)

It's an almost pointless comment, one probably made before several times and that will most likely just be inflammatory. 

The casual disgust or rejection I expect from people who are not furries is hardly a concern to me. Those people will never really pose a problem because I'll always be far too shy to display this streak in my identity and most don't even know what a furry is; other artists in my degree course don't even know what steampunk is. 
What really does make me feel like efluent scum is the rather more sincere disapproval from within the fandom, even for things I thought were trivial. When people say 'oh, other furries is the hardest thing,' I usually suspect I'm thrown in with that miscreant non-specific group and that my existance is a burden to the more cultured individuals. The nature of any group is fissile, but it feels like atomisation and that the chance of meeting likeminded people wanes away into the rarest recesses of hidden alleys in this sprawling city.
Finding out there were others was the thing that made me feel most alone.


----------



## RyanLuck (Sep 9, 2012)

I've been in the fandom for about 2 years now, and have only really talked with a couple of people about it.  Whenever I do talk about it, I don't make it this big deal like I'm coming out of the closet as a furry or whatever because it only a hobby!

However, I told one of my closest friends (a person I've been friends with since we were in 2nd grade) about it last Monday... and let's just say that he didn't take it too well  He hasn't talked to me since I told him, and now he's telling everybody in my high school that I, "Dress up as a cat, then rape dogs."  </3

So what's the hardest thing about being a furry?  Dealing with anti-furry people who spread rumors and make your social like a living hell.  At least that's how it is for me as a freshman; which by the way isn't exactly a good way to start off you high school career.

I'm just hoping now that this whole this passes by, and I hope that if try to dis-prove all of the rumors then they'll go away!


----------



## Tenebryocta (Sep 9, 2012)

What I find so hard about being a furry is that I fear that other people will judge. I know that this hate thing seems completely blatant, but it is genuine. I know too many people who judge those who are different from the norm (not that that's a bad thing: I try to be as random and as mad as possible), and I think that furries fall into that category.

Another thing I find difficult, although this doesn't apply to everyone, is the loneliness. I am too scared to reveal my furry side to the people I know in real life, and my friends in the fandom all live too far from me. So I can't engage in conversation about the art or the characters or anything furry-related to people that I talk to in real life. I feel that I must keep it concealed.

That's it, I think.


----------



## CharlieX (Sep 9, 2012)

I wear a real-looking foxtail (But I call it my wolf tail) and I usually get positive responses from it, a lot of people just go 'Aw cute tail!' and my friends love to pet it. I've had random guys shout from cars 'Hey I like your tail!' and having a super rasta man go 'Nice tail ya mon' LOL. Although yesterday I went to a Portuguese church festival thing and some woman literally stopped right behind and SCREAMED in terror that I had a tail. I was like 'dafuq'


----------



## GigaWolf (Sep 9, 2012)

Hardest thing about being a furry is nothing because being a furry is awesome


----------



## Wandering_Smoke (Sep 10, 2012)

The hardest thing about being a furry? Hmm... Probably the fact that nobody likes cartoons like I do. At least my dad doesn't ask "when are you going to grow up and stop watching cartoons and playing videogames?" anymore lol. There really isn't anything hard about being a furry, for me. Its just a part of my life. Everyone that knows (has asked) is cool about it.


----------



## Animosus (Sep 10, 2012)

For me it would be the people that know what furrys are, (but aren't furrys themselves) straight away think its a fetish.
When in reality its just a hobby of mine.


----------



## FoxyPaws1 (Sep 10, 2012)

<-- The complete lack of turian feet in the real world!  This followed closely by friends and family probably thinking I'm gay or a porn addict because I don't date.  I'm not too bummed out by this it provides a strange uniqueness to my life as those around me follow the standard get married and produce babies plan.  That said I'll add another hard thing sitting with married couples at weddings/family gatherings and having to listen to family talk and having them show me wallet photos of there babies to me, All babies look about the same to me and I'm kinda creeped out by them but I will look anyway and make a Awe noise to not appear heartless and be polite. Oh and one more being asked if I have a girl friend!


----------



## tat2jo (Sep 10, 2012)

FrostHusky81 said:


> I agree with the post above. There is nothing hard to me about being a furry, my life does not revolve around being one either. Most furries out there are just talented people who want to have fun with others who share the same interests. Some people take this as a fetish and go to extremes but that's a part of every fandom out there.



I agree with this post aswell, along with FrostHusky's. The thing that actually got into the fandom was the art and creativity. 

I think if I did have to pick "the hardest thing" about being a furry is that the town that I live in is pretty backwards, lots of bible thumpers that don't quiet understand the fandom.( My grandmother is one of these people, she said I was stupid for spending that much money on a "halloween costume" is what I told her. lol) I'll probably get beat up or taunted if I wear my fursuit outside other than halloween, but quiet frankly, I don't give a shit what people think .


----------



## Aldino (Sep 10, 2012)

Keeping it a secret while at the same time attempting to have enough fun with the fandom to make the effort worthwhile. I care far too much about the opinions of those around me which is quite stressful for a fur I'd say.


----------



## MrSynndicated (Sep 10, 2012)

just being able to show it even alittle in public, like I have a little sheep modeled from my character and people here are just jerks about it when I wear it out.


----------



## interstellar-rob (Sep 10, 2012)

GigaWolf said:


> Hardest thing about being a furry is nothing because being a furry is awesome



I like your response!

There's nothing that really makes enjoying the fandom hard for me. Probably my greatest hurdle has simply been entering the fandom; after I developed the curiousity and courage to attend a fur con for the first time (by myself, none of my family whom I asked was willing to go, they thought it was wierd) and discovered what an amazing community and fandom this is, I've had a great time and met some fantastic folks and made good friends thanks to it.

In general though, my experiences have been overwhelming positive and I'm thankful and encouraged by this. Sometimes I wear my ears and big fluffy tail out when shopping or with friends, and it's hard not walk around with a huge grin plastered on my face every time I hear people giggling/laughing/gasping or see them pointing/smiling etc. I regularly get compliments and people asking about it and they've almost always been polite and friendly. I think in part it's because I try to carry myself with a confident and positive attitude, but I also think that we don't give people enough credit and in reality most people really are polite, curious, and friendly, and are really only guilty of being as shy or fearful as any of us might be.


----------



## badlands (Sep 10, 2012)

putting up with the people who ALWAYS rise to the bait with the trolls and then wonder why we get trolled so much.


----------



## YaoiMeowmaster (Sep 10, 2012)

Not knowing whether I'm actually a furry or not.


----------



## TheNakedLunch (Sep 10, 2012)

YaoiMeowmaster said:


> Not knowing whether I'm actually a furry or not.



This. I just joined this week over my sudden obsession of furries as my new art subject. Funny thing is, I should have known and become interested years ago. It kind of hit me all at once after being in a creative slump for so long. My creative side has really opened-up now that I've finally done something I never have before. The only hard  part has been telling my friends, but they all seem to be fine so far.


Time will tell if this is just another art-phase obsession or a real interest I never expressed. Until then, I'll have fun and let whatever happens happen .


----------



## Psynapse (Sep 10, 2012)

CrazyKhajiit said:


> Humanity is its own worst enemy... *hug*


   *hugs back* *snf* The jerk... PS: I don't. Not anymore. Cut that tie pretty fast. I forgot to mention he gets in my face, pushing me to the ground, bragging about the animals he killed and how I wasn't gonna get to screw them AND THEN I just lost it. I stood back up, brushed off and started screaming back. I don't even remember what I said. I then ran home and called Kid's Help Phone (13 mind you). They told me I should forget about him.


----------



## Arlesey (Sep 11, 2012)

The hardest part for me is having my dog be terrified of me whenever I suit. Even just wearing the paws or just the head, she takes off and slinks around.


----------



## jorinda (Sep 11, 2012)

badlands said:


> putting up with the people who ALWAYS rise to the bait with the trolls and then wonder why we get trolled so much.



This.

And explaining to my mom that we aren't some kind of losers who failed at real life.


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Sep 11, 2012)

Being a person, cause ya know, people have problems and furries are just people who like anthromorphs.
But nothing really, my friends are trolls so I never believe anything they say to be true even if they say it in the meanest way possible


----------



## ONEintheinfinite (Sep 12, 2012)

Trying to actually participate in the fandom through drawings and conversation without shaking your head off while reading threads like this one.


----------



## ComfyBluePants (Oct 9, 2012)

I suppose it's not the hardest, but I do find it slightly annoying and a bit frustrating that a few of my friends use 'fur-fag' when arguing with me, really because it's one of those 'i'm running out of points to make' argument points. Really for me its having people have so many assumptions about me because i'm a furry. No one actually realizes that you aren't like everyone else in a fandom or that has a similar hobby. I've only been part of the community for a good few months now, but that's the hardest i've faced.


----------



## Fuzzle (Oct 9, 2012)

Come on now. Not every minority group or interest group has to play the victim. We have no great struggle, we do pretty ridiculous stuff and accept that in the interest of fun. Any ridicule or jokes just come with the territory until or if it becomes a normal part of popular culture, which I doubt it will ever be. There is nothing hard about being a furry unless you find the stares of the confused or disturbed too overwhelming when shopping at petsmart with your multicolored wolf costume.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Oct 10, 2012)

My dick 

Because I'm sure this hasn't been said 40 times already 

I'll edit this to be relevant once I read the thread *cough*

ETA: Only 1 time already. God damn it, Smelge.


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 10, 2012)

Hiding all of my pron. I have been fur fagging it up for years and nobody knows. My past girlfriends...nope, my family...nope, classmates...nope. I wonder how much longer I can keep it a secret.


----------



## Joey (Oct 10, 2012)

ComfyBluePants said:


> I suppose it's not the hardest, but I do find it slightly annoying and a bit frustrating that a few of my friends use 'fur-fag' when arguing with me, really because it's one of those 'i'm running out of points to make' argument points. Really for me its having people have so many assumptions about me because i'm a furry. No one actually realizes that you aren't like everyone else in a fandom or that has a similar hobby. I've only been part of the community for a good few months now, but that's the hardest i've faced.



I've been called a furfag, furry faggot, furnigger, and every other variant of that. I don't mind one bit. Even if it's part or all of their argument. After all, they are kind of right. :3


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 10, 2012)

SORTING THROUGH ALL THIS BAD PORN!!!!!


----------



## Joey (Oct 10, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> SORTING THROUGH ALL THIS BAD PORN!!!!!



That's actually profoundly true. Not to mention bad clean artwork as well!


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 10, 2012)

Being taken seriously has become a challenge. :/


----------



## Sar (Oct 10, 2012)

Coming out to your Parents. [~NSFW] :V


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 10, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> Coming out to your Parents. [~NSFW] :V



Son...I am dissapoint


----------



## badlands (Oct 10, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> Coming out to your Parents. [~NSFW] :V



"wife! get the gun im gonna shoot him!"


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (Oct 10, 2012)

The worst thing is probably being associated with some of the stranger members of the fandom â€” the outspoken ones to whom the Internet pays the most attention.


----------



## Day Coydog (Oct 10, 2012)

Hardest part of being in the fandom for me is not beating the shit out of two sophomores that sit near me that call me a furfag and constantly imply that I am masturbating with my handpaws.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 10, 2012)

Day Coydog said:


> Hardest part of being in the fandom for me is not beating the shit out of two sophomores that sit near me that call me a furfag and constantly imply that I am masturbating with my handpaws.



No need to hide the fact that you really do do that when you're talking to us. We already know the truth.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Oct 10, 2012)

....
You wear your handpaws to school? 

Then you kind of deserve it.


----------



## Razorscab (Oct 10, 2012)

I have a co-worker who honestly believes that all furries have sex with their pets.

Also, I work at a travel plaza along the Pennsylvania turnpike and people from Anthrocon sometimes stop by. My co-workers are extremely harsh towards them and just hearing them make fun and calling them freaks isn't too encouraging.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 10, 2012)

I keep forgetting that the furry fandom is a cult-like religious group dedicated to animal-headed sapiens.

So, what do furries worrship? The Golden colored Canine Phallus with two large oval shaped orbs at it's base, or the 8 breasted diety with three penises fornicating with small children and animals?

It must be hard for one to be a furry in this world where EVERYTHING is out to get them. A damn conspiracy.


----------



## Day Coydog (Oct 10, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> No need to hide the fact that you really do do that when you're talking to us. We already know the truth.



...



HipsterCoyote said:


> ....
> You wear your handpaws to school?
> 
> Then you kind of deserve it.



I only wore them once... or three times, and that was because some friends wanted to see them.



Razorscab said:


> I have a co-worker who honestly believes that all furries have sex with their pets.



Beat the shit out of them, but only if you're white.


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 10, 2012)

Hardest thing being a furry is not screaming it to the world. 

I mean why not enjoy it?


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 10, 2012)

Day Coydog said:


> Beat the shit out of them, but only if you're white.



But if he is black, he'll hit harder.


----------



## Day Coydog (Oct 10, 2012)

Green_Knight said:


> But if he is black, he'll hit harder.



Sorry I made a mistake. Only if THEY'RE white. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Oct 11, 2012)

Day Coydog said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> I only wore them once... or three times, and that was because some friends wanted to see them.



That you wore them at all was your mistake, man.  You give one sorry son of a bitch the smallest reason to make fun of you and they're going to take it.  I mean, that sucks for you and all because you hadn't meant anything by it, but I do hope you aren't surprised that people at school are/were being assholes to you.  It's not specifically being a furry, it's being an anything, really.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 11, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> Coming out to your Parents. [~NSFW] :V



Wow, for a second I thought that was someone I knew.

It looks just like him and that wouldn't really surprise me.



Day Coydog said:


> Hardest part of being in the fandom for me is not beating the shit out of two sophomores that sit near me that call me a furfag and constantly imply that I am masturbating with my handpaws.



Then they will think you're a jerk who is constantly masturbating with his handpaws.

I hope this is college and you're not getting picked on by people younger than you.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Oct 11, 2012)

Didn't read anything else but the thread title and I'm sure it's already been said before, but I'm gonna say it anyway:

Interacting with other furries.

I don't feel there's any _fur_ther V) clarification needed.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 11, 2012)

Sylvester Fox said:


> I've been called a furfag, furry faggot, *furnigger*, and every other variant of that. I don't mind one bit. Even if it's part or all of their argument. After all, they are kind of right. :3



I am going to use that one next time I encounter an insufferable furry. Thanks.


----------



## SiLJinned (Oct 11, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> Coming out to your Parents. [~NSFW] :V


Incase anyone is too dim to notice, this picture was edited in.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 11, 2012)

SiLJinned said:


> Incase anyone is too dim to notice, this picture was edited in.



Great! You're incredibly observant! 

I feel like you might very well be the Furlock Holmes the furry fandom desperately needs to help it detect shopped photos to prevent others from being fooled by the trickery that the people who post said images try to shroud us in. I'd be lost without you and am ever grateful to know we have your ever vigilante eyes watching out for us who fall prey to such traps. Keep up the good work!


Your biggest fan,

Toshabi


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 11, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Great! You're incredibly observant!
> 
> I feel like you might very well be the Furlock Holmes the furry fandom desperately needs to help it detect shopped photos to prevent others from being fooled by the trickery that the people who post said images try to shroud us in. I'd be lost without you and am ever grateful to know we have your ever vigilante eyes watching out for us who fall prey to such traps. Keep up the good work!
> 
> ...



Incase anyone is too dim to notice, this comment is sarcastic.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 11, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Incase anyone is too dim to notice, this comment is sarcastic.



No shit.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Oct 11, 2012)

I wish I could find the other versions of that photo since I've seen some winners. :C Does it have a name I can search it by?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 11, 2012)

Being expected (so it seems), to accept all manner of freaks, degenerates and social embarassments under the ragged, semen-and-dogshit stained blanket of 'tolerance'


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 11, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Being expected (so it seems), to accept all manner of freaks, degenerates and social embarassments under the ragged, semen-and-dogshit stained blanket of 'tolerance'



It's a double standard and false advertisement that should come with a disclaimer.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 11, 2012)

Trying to explain to the layman what 'furry' is is also difficult, in the rare cases that it comes into conversation. Most of the time they get the wrong idea from your explanation, have fallacious pre-conceived ideas about the fandom, or just stand there blinking like they don't understand a word of what you said.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 11, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Trying to explain to the layman what 'furry' is is also difficult, in the rare cases that it comes into conversation. Most of the time they get the wrong idea from your explanation, have fallacious pre-conceived ideas about the fandom, or just stand there blinking like they don't understand a word of what you said.



A person that is into the creation, discussion and interest in anthropomorphic characters in the field of art, literature, or general entertainment purposes such as, but not limited to, costume creation, roleplay, character interactions with others, and theory crafting.


Was that so hard to say? :V


If they ask "what does that mean" tell them it's animal people porn.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 11, 2012)

Hahah my mom laughed when she found my folder of furry porn.  She said something along the lines of "whatever floats your boat".  That was like 14 years ago.  Damn...


----------



## Ricky (Oct 11, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Hahah my mom laughed when she found my folder of furry porn.  She said something along the lines of "whatever floats your boat".  That was like 14 years ago.  Damn...



My dad caught me looking at furry porn when I was in Junior High...

He just made fun of me for it until the joke wore itself out, and then it was like "whatever."


----------



## Joey (Oct 11, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I am going to use that one next time I encounter an insufferable furry. Thanks.



Rolls off the tongue nicely, doesn't it?


----------



## Deetz_Meerkat (Oct 11, 2012)

The hardest part of being in the fandom is the monent you realize that this wonderful, hillarious, intresting, aweful, scary, amazing hobby of ours simultaniously draws in the best and the worst people in the world and somehow there is no middle ground. We become friends almost instantly because we share this amazing intrest and the feeling of betrayal when you find out one of your friends is a shitbag is one of the worst. Also the idiots. Oh god the idiots.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Oct 11, 2012)

Nothing's really hard about it. I love the fandom, and incorporate furry characters even in my non-furry writing. That said, there are some weird parts to it. Resisting certain ...urges, for one.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 11, 2012)

Deetz_Meerkat said:


> The hardest part of being in the fandom is the monent you realize that this wonderful, hillarious, intresting, aweful, scary, amazing hobby of ours simultaniously draws in the best and the worst people in the world and somehow there is no middle ground. We become friends almost instantly because we share this amazing intrest and the feeling of betrayal when you find out one of your friends is a shitbag is one of the worst. Also the idiots. Oh god the idiots.



Trust me though, that's any group of people.

The thing I don't like is that most furries assume since I'm also a furry I'll be like "OMG YIFF YIFF" no matter who you are.

Here is an interesting FIRST conversation I had today with someone over IM:



> Me: we could always meet up before Frolic too, since you're going
> Me: it's up to you
> Him: cool. I'm flexible
> Him: are you flirtable? =op
> ...



I don't think he was really being tactless or rude but the thing is...  I'VE NEVER EVEN MET YOU :\

That doesn't give me a good *first impression* but I'll meet him anyway cause like, what's the worst thing that will happen? :lol:


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 12, 2012)

I hate furfags that will randomly do that rp shit when they add you on a chat client. It's creepy. :I


----------



## jorinda (Oct 12, 2012)

I am kind of annoyed by people who pretend to actually BE a wolf/fox/whatever sitting at the computer.... I mean, "Sorry for bad spelling and grammar, my paws are too big for typing" is pretty stupid.
And using _*wags*, *wiggles ear*, *barkbark*_ or something like that in a normal conversation is just stupid. 

The worst thing are these guys who write stuff like_ "ohmygod I'm so happy to get to know you *wags* *licks your face*"_.... ewwwww


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Oct 12, 2012)

AUGH I HAD SOMEBODY LIKE THAT TALKING TO ME. 

It was

AWFUL. 

And awkward.  I didn't know what to even *do.*

On my shouts page, in some submissions, in my stream, Ffff.  I eventually told him that that shit was stupid.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Oct 12, 2012)

Trying to fit in a very diverse fandom, also who have so many different opinions that define what a furry is and criticism. Not liking a lot of the art and other animals, such as fish, birds, reptiles, etc.... limited amount of interest. Just the fact that the whole fandom is broad and there is so much criticism with how people realize what the fandom is to them how how deep it is into their life.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 12, 2012)

jorinda said:


> I am kind of annoyed by people who pretend to actually BE a wolf/fox/whatever sitting at the computer.... I mean, "Sorry for bad spelling and grammar, my paws are too big for typing" is pretty stupid.
> And using _*wags*, *wiggles ear*, *barkbark*_ or something like that in a normal conversation is just stupid.
> 
> The worst thing are these guys who write stuff like_ "ohmygod I'm so happy to get to know you *wags* *licks your face*"_.... ewwwww



Babyfur speak is even worse x.x

I want to pull my fucking hair out when people do that.

*crinklwaggies* o hai ^_^ *...issa messy pup*


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 12, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Babyfur speak is even worse x.x
> 
> I want to pull my fucking hair out when people do that.
> 
> *crinklwaggies* o hai ^_^ *...issa messy pup*



I am sorry but, If somebody walked up to me and started talking in baby-fur, I would have to punch them in the face.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 12, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Babyfur speak is even worse x.x
> 
> I want to pull my fucking hair out when people do that.
> 
> *crinklwaggies* o hai ^_^ *...issa messy pup*



Roleplay a coat hanger. That's the fastest way to shut those people up.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 12, 2012)

Furry speak over text doesn't bother me.  
But that baby fur shit...yeah no.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 12, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Furry speak over text doesn't bother me.
> But that baby fur shit...yeah no.



A little bit over text doesn't bother me.

Then there are the people who are stuck in an interminable state of RP.

I don't like RP. I'll humor someone for a sentence or two but then it just gets annoying.

Shit, I'll even do that myself sometimes and *mew mew nuzzlelicks* in a conversation.

Generally I'm either joking or trying to fuck with the person.


----------



## Sayleus53 (Oct 12, 2012)

The hardest thing for me (or the thing that I hate) would be:
It would be people trying to have a sex rp with me when I've made it clear that I don't want to do that :/

I haven't had any problems really, it's just a small hobby for me.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 12, 2012)

Sayleus53 said:


> The hardest thing for me (or the thing that I hate) would be:
> It would be people trying to have a sex rp with me when I've made it clear that I don't want to do that :/



I don't find typefucking with random strangers to be fun, at all.

Actually, I don't like typefucking at all. I never got what's supposed to be hot about it.

OH MY GOD, TYPE FASTER!!! TYPE FASTER!!!


----------



## burakki (Oct 12, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I don't find typefucking with random strangers to be fun, at all.
> 
> Actually, I don't like typefucking at all. I never got what's supposed to be hot about it.
> 
> OH MY GOD, TYPE FASTER!!! TYPE FASTER!!!



Nor does it sound fun.

"YIFF ME HARDER!"

"MM FEELS GOOD"

Something about doesn't seem right... Unless both parties are watching the same porno or something, what's the point?


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 12, 2012)

I put on my robes and wizard hat and cast rank 9 erection.


----------



## Percy (Oct 12, 2012)

burakki said:


> Nor does it sound fun.
> 
> "YIFF ME HARDER!"
> 
> ...


Typefucking is for people who want to feel loved.


----------



## Bulveye (Oct 12, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> I put on my robes and wizard hat and cast rank 9 erection.


When I put on my robe and wizard hat I am the installation wizard. I will guide you through the entire setup process.


----------



## Yago (Oct 12, 2012)

RP is also a way for LDR's to have some intimacy that otherwise wouldn't be even remotely possible. 

People are too critical of it.


----------



## Percy (Oct 12, 2012)

Yago said:


> RP is also a way for LDR's to have some intimacy that otherwise wouldn't be even remotely possible.
> 
> People are too critical of it.


This too.
But what do I know, I'm not in an LDR.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 12, 2012)

Yago said:


> RP is also a way for LDR's to have some intimacy that otherwise wouldn't be even remotely possible.



Well, that _is remotely_ since it's a LDR :roll:

I'm critical of LDR's in general though, depending on the situation.

Sometimes it's cute, like a couple people meet, fall in love, have to move apart but continue to stay attached.

Then you have people who are like "OMG I'M IN LOVE" with someone they haven't ever met.


----------



## Yago (Oct 12, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Well, that _is remotely_ since it's a LDR :roll:
> 
> I'm critical of LDR's in general though, depending on the situation.
> 
> ...



Well, some people are too quick to use the word love, yes.

Just remember, reality isn't so real for some people. And there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 12, 2012)

Yago said:


> Just remember, reality isn't so real for some people. And there's nothing wrong with that.



Tell that to him ;3


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 13, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Babyfur speak is even worse x.x
> 
> I want to pull my fucking hair out when people do that.
> 
> *crinklwaggies* o hai ^_^ *...issa messy pup*



I think the problem with the babyfurs is that when they do that, they don't sound anything like an actual child.  Children have this sorta beautiful naive to them while babyfurs somehow interpret that as 'Children are mentally challenged'.

I have this suspicion that few, if any, babyfurs have ever seen an actual child, recall their own childhood, or have even read the Wikipedia article titled 'Child'.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 13, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Tell that to him ;3


I fuckin love that movie..


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 13, 2012)

The very hardest thing is that I can't talk with my IRL friends about fur-related things. My IRL friends are all really close, but aren't into furry stuff. They'd listen to me, but it's not their thing you know? Stinks. We're on the same page when it comes to most things, except anthros. Then I'm on my own.  

Within the fandom I've had a hard time dealing with the 'easy' relationships I've found. For instance furs who have a big group of people that they regularly sex with and call 'their 'mates.' I just don't get that lifestyle so it's weird for me. Not having a 'mate' of course, but having several.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 13, 2012)

i cannot remember if i posted or not but just look at some of my threads and youll see aLOT of crap


----------



## Kaffee (Nov 13, 2012)

I think the hardest part of being a furry is being associated with some of the complete retards that are in the fandom. The same is true with any other large fandom, really, and I've been a part of some pretty retarded ones (notably homestuck and hetalia.) Certain ones just have that section that you can't ignore. I'm just getting back into the community aspect of furry, and hoping to find some sane people. I think last time I was relatively interested, there was a lot of drama and I ran for the hills after a few months.


----------



## Berlik (Nov 13, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> The very hardest thing is that I can't talk with my IRL friends about fur-related things. My IRL friends are all really close, but aren't into furry stuff. They'd listen to me, but it's not their thing you know? Stinks. We're on the same page when it comes to most things, except anthros. Then I'm on my own.



This goes right along with my experience. 

The hardest thing for me has been finding and joining the local community. My friends have been super accepting, but they really don't understand enough that I can have a conversation with them about it. Part of that is my fault for not being able to articulate my feeling on being a furry very well. I NEED to get to know RL furries so I can actually learn about what's going on in my head from ppl that share a common interest. I'm sure the online community can help too, but I have a disconnect when it comes to knowing someone online and in RL. 

I'm new to getting to know myself (late in life in my opinion) and I've finally met a couple of people. I just need to spend some face time with them to get my head on right!

Edit: Oh geeze, sorry for that unintended pun...*groan*


----------



## Ricky (Nov 13, 2012)

Kaffee said:


> I'm just getting back into the community aspect of furry, and hoping to find some sane people. I think last time I was relatively interested, there was a lot of drama and I ran for the hills after a few months.



Why would you want to meet _sane people_?

Sane people are never any fun...

I try to meet all the crazies. They are usually more interesting to me.


----------



## Kaffee (Nov 13, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Why would you want to meet _sane people_?
> 
> Sane people are never any fun...
> 
> I try to meet all the crazies. They are usually more interesting to me.



Well, relatively sane. I like people to be interesting and NOT absolutely bonkers, you know? 

The super crazies are ok to watch from a distance.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 13, 2012)

Kaffee said:


> Well, relatively sane. I like people to be interesting and NOT absolutely bonkers, you know?
> 
> The super crazies are ok to watch from a distance.



Makes sense.

Relatively sane but not _completely _boring.


----------



## KobuMutt (Nov 13, 2012)

Why bother with furry at all if it's hard?  This is supposed to be something _fun_, not something that's some sort of responsibility.  

At least to me.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 13, 2012)

KobuMutt said:


> Why bother with furry at all if it's hard?  This is supposed to be something _fun_, not something that's some sort of responsibility.
> 
> At least to me.



I've been asking myself this same question ever since I started frequenting furry forums.

FURRY IS A LIFESTYLE


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 13, 2012)

KobuMutt said:


> Why bother with furry at all if it's hard?  This is supposed to be something _fun_, not something that's some sort of responsibility.
> 
> At least to me.



Maybe the average person in this fandom likes all the fun stuff the fandom has to offer but also dislikes being teased or not being able to find others very easily. 

In a similar way I enjoy the internet but I HATE LAG.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 13, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Maybe the average person in this fandom likes all the fun stuff the fandom has to offer but also dislikes being teased or not being able to find others very easily.



If people get teased it's because they are making a big deal out of a hobby.

As far as finding people, well okay. I'm in the Bay Area and can't say shit


----------



## KobuMutt (Nov 13, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Maybe the average person in this fandom likes all the fun stuff the fandom has to offer but also dislikes being teased or not being able to find others very easily.
> 
> In a similar way I enjoy the internet but I HATE LAG.



Why is someone being teased?  I'm a moderately "open" (forgive the term) furry in college at the moment.  I have a rainbow paw on my bag, and I've never been taunted about it.  That's, of course, all anecdotal, but the point still remains.  

Why is someone being teased?  Is he/she wearing a tail and collar and ears?  As much as I _hate _to say it, that's weird by modern societal standards.  If he/she doesn't like it, I'd advise the simple solution of not dressing so differently.  It's still possible to be a furry and not shout it to the rooftops.

Not to say you or anyone else here does.  Just an observation.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 14, 2012)

KobuMutt said:


> Why is someone being teased?  I'm a moderately "open" (forgive the term) furry in college at the moment.  I have a rainbow paw on my bag, and I've never been taunted about it.  That's, of course, all anecdotal, but the point still remains.
> 
> Why is someone being teased?  Is he/she wearing a tail and collar and ears?  As much as I _hate _to say it, that's weird by modern societal standards.  If he/she doesn't like it, I'd advise the simple solution of not dressing so differently.  It's still possible to be a furry and not shout it to the rooftops.


Don't want to put words in FF's mouth, but maybe it's not that the hypothetical furry is being teased. Rather they don't want to act on their furry tastes for fear of being teased. It's no fun having to suppress ones tastes.


----------



## shootmister (Nov 14, 2012)

The common thought that Furrys are just weird people that dress up like animals and have sex party's -_-


----------



## Kaffee (Nov 14, 2012)

shootmister said:


> The common thought that Furrys are just weird people that dress up like animals and have sex party's -_-



We aren't? Aww man, I came to the wrong place then. :V

In my experience, most people have never heard the word furry used as anything other than an adjective for something covered in fur. Yeah, my friends kind of tease, but they're a bunch of anime freaks and a few are furs themselves. So it's all cool. My mom once specifically asked WHAT people get up to in fursuits, but I have yet to meet someone who thinks we're all sex maniacs. 

It still sucks to know that the minority of crazies speaks for the whole fandom. Crazies, quit making fandoms look super weird! D:


----------



## Ricky (Nov 14, 2012)

Kaffee said:


> In my experience, most people have never heard the word furry used as anything other than an adjective for something covered in fur. Yeah, my friends kind of tease, but they're a bunch of anime freaks and a few are furs themselves. So it's all cool. My mom once specifically asked WHAT people get up to in fursuits, but I have yet to meet someone who thinks we're all sex maniacs.



Pretty much.

At the bar at Megaplex I had a random person ask me about sex orgies once. I had on a pair of kitsune ears and tails and she asked me "what is going on here?" I gave her a blank stare and jokingly told her I had no clue; I was just there to drink. When she pointed out I had ears and tails on I said "OOOHHHH, right. It's a furry convention!"

"Are you the guys who dress up like animals and have sex orgies?"

"I haven't seen any around here but if you do let me know!"

She just laughed at that.



> It still sucks to know that the minority of crazies speaks for the whole fandom. Crazies, quit making fandoms look super weird! D:



Sex isn't weird; it's sensational.

People don't care about a bunch of cosplayers but if they are all fucking each other it becomes interesting for some reason.

I don't think the whole sex stigma is bad. It brought a lot of attention and hence, a lot of people.

Dogfucking or kiddy diddler would be worse.


----------



## Kaffee (Nov 14, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> At the bar at Megaplex I had a random person ask me about sex orgies once. I had on a pair of kitsune ears and tails and she asked me "what is going on here?" I gave her a blank stare and jokingly told her I had no clue; I was just there to drink. When she pointed out I had ears and tails on I said "OOOHHHH, right. It's a furry convention!"
> 
> ...



Haha, great response! I'm not smooth enough that I'd know what to say. If anything, I'd probably make it seem worse.



> Sex isn't weird; it's sensational.
> 
> People don't care about a bunch of cosplayers but if they are all fucking each other it becomes interesting for some reason.
> 
> I don't think the whole sex stigma is bad. It brought a lot of attention and hence, a lot of people.



Of course. It does have a way of attracting weird people though. "Sex party?? I'M IN!" I mean, I came to the fandom after watching the CSI episode when I was younger. I wanted to know what in the actual heck you all get up to, or even if it's a real group of people, since there's no way that could be a real thing. 

Furries are pretty cool, like any other group you share interests with. It just depends on the ones you associate with. Sometimes it seems like we attract the wrong crowd. 



> Dogfucking or kiddy diddler would be worse.



Definitely. I'm glad that's not really in the main stereotype... as far as I know, it's more of an online thing. Even then it seems that the whole furry thing has become old news. 

At least you all shun the dogfuckers and kiddy diddlers. Especially on this forum. I love the way this place isn't a hugbox and will call people out for being horrible. I poked around on another furry forum the other day and it was... awful.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 14, 2012)

Kaffee said:


> Of course. It does have a way of attracting weird people though.



That's true.

It's generally the types of people you'd never want to go to something like that XD


----------



## summer salt (Nov 14, 2012)

Figuring out if I actually am one or not. .___.


----------



## Avelore (Nov 14, 2012)

Going back to the OP, I think the hardest thing about being a furry is knowing that you can't just tell everyone you know you are one, free from the fear that they'll forever look at you with two heads. At least, that's my problem. D:


----------



## Ricky (Nov 15, 2012)

Avelore said:


> Going back to the OP, I think the hardest thing about being a furry is knowing that you can't just tell everyone you know you are one, free from the fear that they'll forever look at you with two heads. At least, that's my problem. D:



If you're trying to tell _*everyone you know*_ that you're a furry, that's your problem.

Stop doing that =P


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 15, 2012)

My friends know. People online on other forums know. 

Nobody seems to actually care however.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 15, 2012)

Ricky said:


> If you're trying to tell _*everyone you know*_ that you're a furry, that's your problem.
> 
> Stop doing that =P


Truth. If you're that gung-ho a furry you should practice a lot of discretion to avoid that kind of response. I mean having pride in yourself and your tastes is great, but you don't want to turn people away either. .


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 15, 2012)

KobuMutt said:


> Why is someone being teased?  I'm a moderately "open" (forgive the term) furry in college at the moment.  I have a rainbow paw on my bag, and I've never been taunted about it.  That's, of course, all anecdotal, but the point still remains.
> 
> Why is someone being teased?  Is he/she wearing a tail and collar and ears?  As much as I _hate _to say it, that's weird by modern societal standards.  If he/she doesn't like it, I'd advise the simple solution of not dressing so differently.  It's still possible to be a furry and not shout it to the rooftops.
> 
> Not to say you or anyone else here does.  Just an observation.



In my college [college is like highschool in the UK] some people make regular jokes about how gross furries are. Perhaps some other people are in similar or worse situations, so they may feel like they aren't allowed to dress or behave the way they want. 

Lots of people must feel the same in lots of different situations, such as teasing which may ensure for other trivial things like being an avid chess player or gaming signficantly more than usual.


----------



## Berlik (Nov 15, 2012)

shootmister said:


> The common thought that Furrys are just weird people that dress up like animals and have sex party's -_-



I just can't wait to be invited to my first cuddle party!!!


----------



## Kaffee (Nov 15, 2012)

Berlik said:


> I just can't wait to be invited to my first cuddle party!!!



/sarcasm?



summer salt said:


> Figuring out if I actually am one or not. .___.



It's just a label. If you want to associate with the fandom, like anthros, and feel it applies to you, you are one. If you don't, then you aren't. Easy peasy.


----------



## bkatt500 (Nov 15, 2012)

> If you're trying to tell _*everyone you know*_ that you're a furry, that's your problem.
> 
> Stop doing that =P



This.  While I do think people should be a little less secretive about the whole thing, making sure that everybody knows without question just paints you as obnoxious or defines you as that one thing.


----------



## Kaffee (Nov 15, 2012)

bkatt500 said:


> This.  While I do think people should be a little less secretive about the whole thing, making sure that everybody knows without question just paints you as obnoxious or defines you as that one thing.



Yeah, there's kind of a fine line. Being secretive and guarding it like your deepest secret says "There's something wrong with me" 

Rubbing it in peoples' faces says "There's something wrong with me"

I've mostly treated it as nothing but a hobby. I make costumes and stuff. It's something I do. I don't hide it, but I don't wave it around. Why? Honestly, no one cares at all. If anything, they think it's kinda cool, if a little geeky.


----------



## bkatt500 (Nov 15, 2012)

Kaffee said:


> Yeah, there's kind of a fine line. Being secretive and guarding it like your deepest secret says "There's something wrong with me"
> 
> Rubbing it in peoples' faces says "There's something wrong with me"
> 
> I've mostly treated it as nothing but a hobby. I make costumes and stuff. It's something I do. I don't hide it, but I don't wave it around. Why? Honestly, no one cares at all. If anything, they think it's kinda cool, if a little geeky.



A lot of people end up knowing when they ask about my hobbies since most people ask for specifics or examples after I say that I like to draw.  It's really just such a non-issue, it's like being secretive about your favorite genre of movie.  And any teasing I've recieved has been light-hearted joking from friends.


----------



## Berlik (Nov 16, 2012)

Berlik said:
			
		

> I just can't wait to be invited to my first cuddle party!!!





Kaffee said:


> /sarcasm?



No sarcasm, that was truthful. I'm very new to the fandom, is there a stigma about cuddling? I have no idea, I just know what I'd like to do. I love to cuddle with my boyfriend, but he has a very high core temp and can't stand it for long as he starts to get sweaty (not that I care). 

I'd love to cuddle and pet! If that's weird, well I guess I'm weird!


----------



## Saiko (Nov 16, 2012)

I think the hardest bit I ever had to deal with was explaining to my parents what it was. They nagged me enough times about what I was doing online that I went fuck-all and explained the chat room's "central topic" was the furry fandom. Of course this meant explaining it without making them want to google it. Was a pain in the ass.


----------



## Joey (Nov 16, 2012)

Kaffee said:


> /sarcasm?



Hell, as long as it didn't get weird I'd do it too if everyone had really nice/cute fursuits.


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 16, 2012)

Berlik said:


> No sarcasm, that was truthful. I'm very new to the fandom, is there a stigma about cuddling? I have no idea, I just know what I'd like to do. I love to cuddle with my boyfriend, but he has a very high core temp and can't stand it for long as he starts to get sweaty (not that I care).
> 
> I'd love to cuddle and pet! If that's weird, well I guess I'm weird!



Get in a furpile, you. <3


----------



## Ricky (Nov 16, 2012)

Sylvester Fox said:


> Hell, as long as it didn't get weird I'd do it too if everyone had really nice/cute fursuits.



Dude, that sounds _pretty weird_ in the first place... :roll:

Just sayin'


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 16, 2012)

I was thinking of buying a tail and wearing it everyso often but i think its going to attract the wrong crowd....


----------



## burakki (Nov 16, 2012)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> I was thinking of buying a tail and wearing it everyso often but i think its going to attract the wrong crowd....



Wearing a tail in public will attract negative attention almost 100% of the time, unless you're at a con/furmeet. But hey, if you don't care what type of attention you'll attract, then go for it?


----------



## Berlik (Nov 17, 2012)

burakki said:


> Wearing a tail in public will attract negative attention almost 100% of the time, unless you're at a con/furmeet. But hey, if you don't care what type of attention you'll attract, then go for it?



I have a tail I wear nearly all the time in public. My friends adore it, people out and about ask about it. No one has ever made a disparaging comment to my face (I don't give a damn what people say behind my back). Of course, I'm a big bear-type guy...it probably takes a bit of courage to walk up and insult me to my face...


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 17, 2012)

Berlik said:


> I have a tail I wear nearly all the time in public. My friends adore it, people out and about ask about it. No one has ever made a disparaging comment to my face (I don't give a damn what people say behind my back). Of course, I'm a big bear-type guy...it probably takes a bit of courage to walk up and insult me to my face...



Tough guy. I find people who wear tails in public to be incredibly silly and hilarious. I remember one time I broke down laughing at some burly guy walking around City Walk with a tail on. You guys really slap me on the heel.


Like they say, the bigger they are, the harder I laugh.


----------



## Berlik (Nov 17, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Tough guy. I find people who wear tails in public to be incredibly silly and hilarious. I remember one time I broke down laughing at some burly guy walking around City Walk with a tail on. You guys really slap me on the heel.
> 
> 
> Like they say, the bigger they are, the harder I laugh.



I'm sure I overstated that a bit. I'm not THAT huge, buff, tough guy. Just a big bear. And Laugh all you want, I don't mind. I'm just doing what I find fun, and NO ONE (except my boyfriend) gets to stop me from doing what I enjoy!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Nov 17, 2012)

> What's been the hardest thing about being a furry? 				

My dick. :U


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 17, 2012)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> > What's been the hardest thing about being a furry?
> 
> My dick. :U



What a coincidence, nobody made that joke before. ;3


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 17, 2012)

You know, I actually have something worth-while to contribute? 

Passing up the opportunity to land an art-related job because the only online gallery I maintain is furafuckingfinnity.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 17, 2012)

But it's still art yo. Unless it's all yiff then it's understandable


----------



## shootmister (Nov 17, 2012)

Berlik said:


> I'm sure I overstated that a bit. I'm not THAT huge, buff, tough guy. Just a big bear. And Laugh all you want, I don't mind. I'm just doing what I find fun, and NO ONE (except my boyfriend) gets to stop me from doing what I enjoy!



That's good, If your making people laugh,smile or just taking them out of the usual I think your doing a good thing.

If I do something that's embarrassing and it makes other people smile or laugh at least they get some happiness out of the moment.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 17, 2012)

It's not.  SO FAR the worst I've done is these pinups of pregnant gargoyles.  It's still art, but it was one of those "If you don't have your own domain name you are a poopy artist" people.  I need a domain name, man.


----------



## Recel (Nov 17, 2012)

HipsterCoyote said:


> It's not.  SO FAR the worst I've done is these pinups of pregnant gargoyles.  It's still art, but it was one of those "If you don't have your own domain name you are a poopy artist" people.  I need a domain name, man.



Why settle with a domain... if you could have a kingdom!


Aaaanyways. For me the hardest was what the best is. Furrys don't really exist in this part of Europe, so I don't have anyone yelling stereotypes at me. But at the same time, if I would do something "extremely" furry, say, wear a tail, people would think I'm a lunatic. Also there's no one who shares the interest around here, so I always have to keep my art kind of secret.


----------



## furballcrazy (Nov 22, 2012)

You could say that with me is admitting that i like furries ,but can't be one anymore .
Reasons are complex .I was emotional and deep ,yet crazy when younger and when i got attached and had it as a hobby it was nice ,but then lots of turnarounds and life's way of getting things done.. now i am a different person .Different person means different views in part ,different approach in MOST .I do not dislike it ,but its hard to be as attached ,or active as before . I still like it though and still try to find a way to make a comeback ,but there are obstacles .. I am also on a med pill . I do not want to let my emotions swing wildly and freely ,because i am afraid that i won't make it in life .I need it in order to live like a normal person and handle the pressure.I don't know if it is just me being who i am ,or is it the environment and the things that i lived thru (family destroyed ,mom sick and other ..) that made my emotions respond in an unpropper manner ,is it a wild spirit of some kind  that i have ,or something else .But i still love you guys .I see a crazy ,yet lovely concept that the fandom still carries .Wish you all good and fun with your hobbies .Someday i might have answers of many questions and spend more time here .Till that day i will be lurking and *sniffing *arround . Hug *


----------



## Em1l (Nov 22, 2012)

In my case the hardest aspect is having no one else that you can discuss such interests with, most of my friends just don't want to know......probably a blessing in some ways


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 22, 2012)

Em1l said:


> In my case the hardest aspect is having no one else that you can discuss such interests with, most of my friends just don't want to know......probably a blessing in some ways



It occurred to me our friends might feel the same way about some esoteric interest they might have.


----------



## Traven V (Nov 23, 2012)

Em1l said:


> In my case the hardest aspect is having no one else that you can discuss such interests with, most of my friends just don't want to know......probably a blessing in some ways



agreed it would be nice to find some cool furries to chat it up with but you can't forget furries are just like anybody else they just also have an interest in furry things. I've found it difficult to find some cool furries I just find ones that want mates, yiff, or are too insecure and/or crazy.


----------



## EmilyThePenguin (Nov 26, 2012)

oh boy, here I go.
let's see...

- only having one furry friend irl
- being too afraid to finish your first fursuit because you're nervous it'll end up on one of those wtf tumblrs
- living in a location where cons are hundreds of miles away
- being a high school fur, so that instantly makes everyone else think you're a drama sponge.

but most of all
_Being hated by bronies for being a furry, and hated by furries for being a brony.


_you wouldn't believe how often I get it <:{ It's not like I'm going around shoving it in people's faces or anything, but the moment they find out I'm one or the other... instant hatred. It's so stupid!


----------



## Takeo Wolf (Nov 26, 2012)

Tough parents and only having one friend who knows you are a furry


----------



## jorinda (Nov 26, 2012)

EmilyThePenguin said:


> - being too afraid to finish your first fursuit because you're nervous it'll end up on one of those wtf tumblrs


I know that  I managed to finish it, but only wore it on smaller meets, because at big cons all the nice suits make me feel bad about my fursuit-making skills (or lack thereof).


----------



## Varden (Nov 26, 2012)

Okay, how many people have said "My dick" yet.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 26, 2012)

Varden said:


> Okay, how many people have said "My dick" yet.



Too many.


----------



## Sar (Nov 26, 2012)

Another thing that's hard about being a furry is trying to find someone who knows what I furry is. 
Only one guy knew about them and knew I was one straight away because he was a furry too. 



Berlik said:


> I just can't wait to be invited to my first cuddle party!!!


You will be leaving with an asshole like a yawning hippo's mouth. :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 26, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> Another thing that's hard about being a furry is trying to find someone who knows what I furry is.
> Only one guy knew about them and knew I was one straight away because he was a furry too.
> 
> 
> You will be leaving with an asshole like a yawning hippo's mouth. :V



Best reaction I've had is someone thinking I'm into 'furbies'.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 26, 2012)

I wear conbadges in public, as well as a tail and I've never been given any crap for the fact that I'm a Furry. Of course, I have to be careful just who I give my fursona's full backstory to when at conventions. 

Speaking of my fursona, I think the main reason why it's hard is the realization that no matter what fursona we come up with, it's all wish fulfillment. I don't want to be the savior of a fantasy world or a superhero. Rather, I want to have a seven-figure income as a pro athlete and all the good stuff that comes with it (influence, exotic cars, respect, a huge mansion, and of course, lots of girlfriends. All of this is what I fantasize about today.) When I hear about a wealthy pro athlete buying a new mansion in Highland Park (ritzy, lily-white, and very exclusive neighborhood in Dallas) while riding his Benz and dating a Playboy Playmate, I think JB could do the equivalent thing in his world.

Maybe someday, I'll get that fursuit and then I can become him, if only for a little while.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 26, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> Another thing that's hard about being a furry is trying to find someone who knows what I furry is.
> Only one guy knew about them and knew I was one straight away because he was a furry too.


True. My problem is more that too many people have a bad idea of what a furry is. They've all seen the propaganda documentaries and think every furry ever lives for fursuit sexing. Makes it so I don't even want to tell people I'm a furry. Not like I shout it from the rooftops normally, but when people have these negative preconceptions I usually don't bother trying to telling them.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 26, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> They've all seen the propaganda documentaries and think every furry ever lives for fursuit sexing.



Who the heck is everyone referring to when they say this?

I haven't met many people who have seen and remembered that shit except furries.

Where are all these people who watch and remember every obscure episode of Tyra Banks?


----------



## Sar (Nov 26, 2012)

Kaffee said:


> I've mostly treated it as nothing but a hobby. I make costumes and stuff. It's something I do. I don't hide it, but I don't wave it around. Why? Honestly, no one cares at all. If anything, they think it's kinda cool, if a little geeky.





benignBiotic said:


> True. My problem is more that too many people have a bad idea of what a furry is. They've all seen the propaganda documentaries and think every furry ever lives for fursuit sexing. Makes it so I don't even want to tell people I'm a furry. Not like I shout it from the rooftops normally, but when people have these negative preconceptions I usually don't bother trying to telling them.



Honestly, This should be an expected (Tongue in cheek) reaction to anyone who choose to admit they are furry..






Also, as a little side note, it seem's finding other furries nearby was also a major problem for some. I have met a few IRL through online that I knew. Sane people. But I wouldn't go out of my way to find a furry.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 26, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Who the heck is everyone referring to when they say this?
> 
> I haven't met many people who have seen and remembered that shit except furries.
> 
> Where are all these people who watch and remember every obscure episode of Tyra Banks?


A lot of my college friends circulated videos to one another which meant no matter who I hung out with they would always use furries as the example of absolute depravity. Cue me laughing along to not get singled out.

Sarukai: Lol


----------



## wolfstyle (Dec 24, 2012)

What's been the hardest thing about being a furry?...other furs:3


----------



## thebronychip (Dec 24, 2012)

i guess it would be telling other people cause im never sure how they would react


----------



## Kartan_Infinity (Dec 25, 2012)

Definitely the misconception that all furs are some kind of twisted perverts.


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 25, 2012)

I would say the most difficult part about being a furry is keeping it a secret. It feels weird from how no one knows about it and how I wish had a friend that I could relate to with the same fetishes and same feelings. I came to this website to find one. I was also nervous at first about joining the site, but now I'm fine. I just couldn't take having this secret locked inside of me.


----------



## thebronychip (Dec 25, 2012)

Another thing to add to this list:
the hardest thing for me is to not put furry art all over my cars in forza XD


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 25, 2012)

thebronychip said:


> Another thing to add to this list:
> the hardest thing for me is to not put furry art all over my cars in forza XD



I would probably look at the car, then tell you that it's a cool design.


----------



## thebronychip (Dec 25, 2012)

Tableside6 said:


> I would probably look at the car, then tell you that it's a cool design.


i was gonna add more but i got distracted by races and testing out some other cars xD


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 25, 2012)

Telling my friend... Funny thing was I was going to tell him then he came up to me and said "I gotta tell ya this... Im a Brony" And you can only guess what happened after that

Deeper friendship


----------



## thebronychip (Dec 25, 2012)

Ruastin said:


> Telling my friend... Funny thing was I was going to tell him then he came up to me and said "I gotta tell ya this... Im a Brony" And you can only guess what happened after that
> 
> Deeper friendship


haha thats epic


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 25, 2012)

Ruastin said:


> Telling my friend... Funny thing was I was going to tell him then he came up to me and said "I gotta tell ya this... Im a Brony" And you can only guess what happened after that
> 
> Deeper friendship



 Greatest friend ever!


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 25, 2012)

Kartan_Inifinity said:


> Definitely the misconception that all furs are some kind of twisted perverts.



I have to agree with this the most.

Also, I feel that the hardest thing for me is just simply telling others. I find that many people don't know how to react to something like this and they take it as weird.


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 25, 2012)

Silvaris said:


> I have to agree with this the most.
> 
> Also, I feel that the hardest thing for me is just simply telling others. I find that many people don't know how to react to something like this and they take it as weird.



It was difficult to tell some of my friends that I was a furry. I thought they were going to think I was a freak. I'm glad I was wrong. They didn't really care if I was a furry. It just depends how confident you feel about telling someone. Although, they don't know what fetishes I have..... so yeah. I know how you feel. It really does feel like if they are going to think of you as a freak.


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 25, 2012)

Silvaris said:


> I have to agree with this the most.
> 
> Also, I feel that the hardest thing for me is just simply telling others. I find that many people don't know how to react to something like this and they take it as weird.




This is also correct for me! I hate telling people


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 25, 2012)

Ruastin said:


> This is also correct for me! I hate telling people



Wait, do they think you're weird everytime you told them?


----------



## Lantern (Dec 25, 2012)

Dumbasses who act like dressing up as animals and screwing each other in said suits is some sort of lifestyle that needs to be either wailed about from the mountaintops (AND FUCK YOU IF YOU DON'T AGREE WITH IT) or kept under such tight security that its not even funny. 

Oh and not being able to come up with a decent fursona. That sorta sucks


----------



## badlands (Dec 25, 2012)

when one friend (who doesn't know I'm a furry) starts badmouthing furries and going on about how he's trolled them.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 25, 2012)

badlands said:


> when one friend (who doesn't know I'm a furry) starts badmouthing furries and going on about how he's trolled them.



DUDE. That's the best way to make someone feel completely awkward XD

Just keep asking him more about what he thinks and why he feels that way, and when he's done yell "Well guess what? I'M ONE OF THEM!" ...and watch him put his foot in his mouth XD


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 25, 2012)

badlands said:


> when one friend (who doesn't know I'm a furry) starts badmouthing furries and going on about how he's trolled them.


Tell us his reaction if he finds out you're a furry. I don't think it's going to be pretty.


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 25, 2012)

Tableside6 said:


> Wait, do they think you're weird everytime you told them?


Some of them think I am weird others say we are to good of friends for that to come between us... Guess I know who my true friends are XD

Even trolled the ones who think its weird by calling them my "pack"


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 25, 2012)

Ruastin said:


> Some of them think I am weird others say we are to good of friends for that to come between us... Guess I know who my true friends are XD
> 
> Even trolled the ones who think its weird by calling them my "pack"



Oh. I felt uncomfortable about telling other people about being a furry. That's why I only told 2 people. I just wanted to know so if I was going to tell somoeone (which most likley won't happen), I wouldn't feel extremely shy like the last time.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 25, 2012)

Whenever I tell my friends I'm a furry they are usually ambivalent toward the news. Which is good. Better that than hateful. Hardest part for me is still finding furs in person. Because while I love my IRL friends they are completely not into anything anthro related so I'm always the odd man out.


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 25, 2012)

Tableside6 said:


> Oh. I felt uncomfortable about telling other people about being a furry. That's why I only told 2 people. I just wanted to know so if I was going to tell somoeone (which most likley won't happen), I wouldn't feel extremely shy like the last time.



Honestly I would not have told them but I was interested in who would not want to know me because of it
and that number is 3... 3 out of 15 people who I told don't want to talk to me


----------



## Ricky (Dec 25, 2012)

Why are you telling everyone you know that you're a furry?

That's weird.


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 25, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Why are you telling everyone you know that you're a furry?
> 
> That's weird.



People have their reasons. Mine was because it was bottled up ready to explode any minute.


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 25, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Why are you telling everyone you know that you're a furry?
> 
> That's weird.



Honestly I just wanted to know who my true friends were
Turned out that 2 of them were fellow furs and 3 were brony's, So it was nice to tell them
Like I said it deepened some friendships and tattered others


----------



## Ricky (Dec 25, 2012)

Ruastin said:


> Honestly I just wanted to know who my true friends were
> Turned out that 2 of them were fellow furs and 3 were brony's, So it was nice to tell them
> Like I said it deepened some friendships and tattered others



Good job chasing away all the normal ones ;3


----------



## Magick (Dec 25, 2012)

badlands said:


> when one friend (who doesn't know I'm a furry) starts badmouthing furries and going on about how he's trolled them.


Reminds me of a few instances with people I've met, though not necessarily friends. It would usually go along the usual "OMG I don't like (Furries/Gays/Pagans) because (Whatever reason)". I love the reactions they give when I tell them I'm one of the things they despise, usually a mix of surprise and regret followed by an apology or an explanation as to why they don't like said groups.


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 25, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Good job chasing away all the normal ones ;3


I still have normal friends and bow i know that a few like what i like 
I just like to have friends who don't judge me based on what I like


----------



## Retro (Dec 25, 2012)

The worst thing about being a furry is having to deal with thickheaded people who believe that all furries are fat, immature, 30-year old, acne-covered, dirty underwear wearing animal fuckers that live in their mother's basement fapping to Sonic characters and catgirls.


----------



## Obsessi (Dec 25, 2012)

Mine has acutally going to the real world meet-ups. Not only is there so few in my area (yay, Kansas , but I'm a shy and paranoid person. I WANT to go to the things around me, but I'm so scared of being awkward or.. something. I don't even know. I want someone I know to come with me, so I have someone to talk to if things do get funky for me, but I have no furry friends outside the internets :/


----------



## Saga (Dec 25, 2012)

None?
I never really gave a fuq what people though about me. We all have our vices.
Even though I wouldnt consider a hobby a vice, SOME people think otherwise.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 25, 2012)

Kartan_Inifinity said:


> Definitely the misconception that all furs are some kind of twisted perverts.





Silvaris said:


> I have to agree with this the most.
> 
> Also, I feel that the hardest thing for me is just simply telling others. I find that many people don't know how to react to something like this and they take it as weird.



These two things pretty much sum it up for me.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 25, 2012)

Ruastin said:


> I just like to have friends who don't judge me based on what I like



That would make sense, but I'm more inclined to believe they thought it's weird because of the way you came off rather than you liking art with animal people.


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 25, 2012)

Retro said:


> The worst thing about being a furry is having to deal with thickheaded people who believe that all furries are fat, immature, 30-year old, acne-covered, dirty underwear wearing animal fuckers that live in their mother's basement fapping to Sonic characters and catgirls.



If they meet me, they will think "What, this guy is completely different from what we think."

Actually, I'm 15, losing weight, completely mature, clear skinned, clean underwear wearing person that barely faps.


----------



## si|ver (Dec 26, 2012)

Everything that's already been said about misconceptions, generalizations, etc. One thing that bugs me is that it's not like you can just walk into work/school with a fursuit on, or even just ears or a tail unless you want to look like a complete basketcase. 

The only 'hard' thing that I've experienced is seeing what some furries look like irl. Some of them really do look like "dirty underwear wearing animal fuckers that live in their mothers' basements" and that just bugs me a little.


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 26, 2012)

si|ver said:


> Everything that's already been said about misconceptions, generalizations, etc. One thing that bugs me is that it's not like you can just walk into work/school with a fursuit on, or even just ears or a tail unless you want to look like a complete basketcase.
> 
> The only 'hard' thing that I've experienced is seeing what some furries look like irl. Some of them really do look like "dirty underwear wearing animal fuckers that live in their mothers' basements" and that just bugs me a little.



We all can't be perfect. I don't want to feel haughty, but I don't look like what stereotypes would consider a furry.


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 26, 2012)

Ricky said:


> That would make sense, but I'm more inclined to believe they thought it's weird because of the way you came off rather than you liking art with animal people.



I don't know a better way to tell them I tried a few ways reaction was the same
now a have about 12 friends that I know will not judge me for what I like (and a few who want to go to Anthrocon either for MLP or Furry stuff)


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 26, 2012)

Tableside6 said:


> It was difficult to tell some of my friends that I was a furry. I thought they were going to think I was a freak. I'm glad I was wrong. They didn't really care if I was a furry. It just depends how confident you feel about telling someone. Although, they don't know what fetishes I have..... so yeah. I know how you feel. It really does feel like if they are going to think of you as a freak.



See, a lot of my friends that I have told don't care, but there are a few who think it's just wrong/weird/false, etc.-you name it.  Now, those who thought those things have comes to terms with it.  I think it's also a thing for people to accept it as much as it is to have them hear it.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 26, 2012)

Ruastin said:


> I don't know a better way to tell them I tried a few ways reaction was the same



Personally, I wouldn't go telling everyone you're a furry like you're coming out of the closet or something. Of course that'll make it seem strange. If people ask I'll tell them, or if there's a reason, like it comes up in a conversation, but other than that it just seems weird to me.

Just my opinion; I guess they know now so the point is kinda moot.


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 26, 2012)

None at all here, But that's with a yet but really if a friends like >:L i dun like furries and i like you less, im like "Fuuuuuuq u and whatever, cause BITCH IM FABULOUS..now with extra ...stuff" 

I know i love nuts out of my friends but If they just have a problem with a side of me that's....really no big deal then balls to them XD.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 26, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Personally, I wouldn't go telling everyone you're a furry like you're coming out of the closet or something. Of course that'll make it seem strange. If people ask I'll tell them, or if there's a reason, like it comes up in a conversation, but other than that it just seems weird to me.


Yeah, when I was younger I would make this big deal out of it and I did chase a couple would-be friends away. Since then I've learned it's better to not make a big deal about telling people you are a furry. Just drop it casually. If you keep things light and explain to them in normal-person terms what a furry is they tend to be fine with it. 

The reason I want to tell my close friends is simply because I want them to know what I do just like I want to know what they do. So many of my interests involve anthros so it's easier for me if my friend's know and accept that I'm a furry so I don't have to police my conversations. You know what I mean? I just don't want to hide things from my friends.


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 26, 2012)

Retro said:


> The worst thing about being a furry is having to deal with thickheaded people who believe that all furries are fat, immature, 30-year old, acne-covered, dirty underwear wearing animal fuckers that live in their mother's basement fapping to Sonic characters and catgirls.


yeah this. i'm a slim,clear skinned,  responsible 25 year old clean underwear wearing...um... person fucker? that doesn't even live with her mom anymore. I guess i'm the exact opposite of the stereotype hahaha


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2012)

Is it me or are all of the internet stereotypes essentially the same person? 'A fat ugly failiure who never sees the light of day.' 

It seems to be the standard insult to throw around.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Dec 26, 2012)

For me It's dealing with the widespread thought that there are normal people and then there's furries. Just because you take an interest in something, it's deemed wrong in the face of society. Personally, I respect everyone's interests even if it's some weird taboo, it won't effect me in any way.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 26, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Is it me or are all of the internet stereotypes  essentially the same person? 'A fat ugly failiure who never sees the  light of day.'
> 
> It seems to be the standard insult to throw around.



I don't think its just you, that's been the standard internet stereotype for years.



FrostHusky81 said:


> For me It's dealing with the widespread thought that there are normal people and then there's furries. Just because you take an interest in something, it's deemed wrong in the face society. Personally I respect everyone's interests even if it's some weird taboo, it won't effect me in any way.



This is especially true when the interest in question is deemed as unusual by societies eyes, like furry is.


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 26, 2012)

FrostHusky81 said:


> For me It's dealing with the widespread thought that there are normal people and then there's furries. Just because you take an interest in something, it's deemed wrong in the face of society. Personally, I respect everyone's interests even if it's some weird taboo, it won't effect me in any way.



In my opinion, no one is normal. Everyone has they're opinions and that's where people think others are weird. Even if someone was to be what others consider normal, someone would think that would be weird in some type of way. So in my opinion, furries are just like everyone else. Everyone has they're interests.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 26, 2012)

Retro said:


> The worst thing about being a furry is having to deal with thickheaded people who believe that all furries are fat, immature, 30-year old, acne-covered, dirty underwear wearing animal fuckers that live in their mother's basement fapping to Sonic characters and catgirls.


 What!??? That's me! minus the age, weight, animal fuck, and basement(though I do live in my mother's house).


----------



## Ricky (Dec 26, 2012)

Wa*Ya*Ha said:


> her



That's all you needed to say to avoid the stereotypes :lol:



Retro said:


> The worst thing about being a furry is having to  deal with thickheaded people who believe that all furries are fat,  immature, 30-year old, acne-covered, dirty underwear wearing animal  fuckers that live in their mother's basement fapping to Sonic characters  and catgirls.



I wear boxers :roll:


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 26, 2012)

Also, feeling embarrassed about how other furries in costumes act. Like when they act like a real animal and is kinda makes me feel weird about being a furry. Also, having a hard time getting over my conservative state of mind, where I feel like I cannot accept anyone who thinks different than me, like how certain religions creep me out, even though I hate the one I was raised with. I have other issues as well, that make me feel uncomfortable around people out of my comfort zone. It almost makes me feel left out. It's like I cannot fit into the religion my family raised me, at the same time cannot fit into society who thinks different, so I am always stuck in the middle. I feel out of place either way, but in a different way.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 26, 2012)

Tableside6 said:


> I would say the most difficult part about being a furry is keeping it a secret. It feels weird from how no one knows about it and how I wish had a friend that I could relate to with the same fetishes and same feelings. I came to this website to find one. I was also nervous at first about joining the site, but now I'm fine. I just couldn't take having this secret locked inside of me.


 You can already tell by my avatar picture of my weird fetishes that have been around since I was 3.


----------



## si|ver (Dec 26, 2012)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Also, feeling embarrassed about how other furries in costumes act. Like when they act like a real animal and is kinda makes me feel weird about being a furry.



I saw a few videos of anthro-con this year and I just wanted to say that watching people in fursuits act like animals just puts a huge smile on my face. I don't know if I find it strange or not but it was still really fun to watch.


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 26, 2012)

si|ver said:


> I saw a few videos of anthro-con this year and I just wanted to say that watching people in fursuits act like animals just puts a huge smile on my face. I don't know if I find it strange or not but it was still really fun to watch.



If I had money I would goto Anthrocon with my friends


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 26, 2012)

si|ver said:


> I saw a few videos of anthro-con this year and I just wanted to say that watching people in fursuits act like animals just puts a huge smile on my face. I don't know if I find it strange or not but it was still really fun to watch.


 In a way it does, but it's uncomfortable in another way. It's more funny when they act like cartoon characters, like okie dokie coyote.


----------



## Tiives (Dec 26, 2012)

Unless if I go around wearing a fursuit or anything that blatantly yells "HELLO WORLD I'M A FURRY LOOK AT ME PLEASE", then the hate is normally not a problem for me. I am pretty sure that where I live, almost noone knows what a furry is, so there is no chance that they will hate me for my hobby. 
But I can tell you that I facepalm hard whenever I see any "furry" taking their hobby to extreme levels. So that is the hardest thing: dealing with all this extremist stupidity.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 26, 2012)

I know this is a problem that wold only affect me but... when I do get that fursuit, I wonder how much my character can change before someone does not like it. I remember being told in high school that a guy like me could not like the Philadelphia sound all that much, and you could probably guess the reason why. But when I get that fursuit, problem solved- I hope.


----------



## James12641 (Dec 26, 2012)

I honestly don't like telling anyone because I will be made fun of because of how stupid everyone in my community is. I am already made fun of a lot because I am not the handsomest guy in town and that I'm practically the smartest person in town while I'm only 12. Others shouldn't judge others on what they like before they try it.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 27, 2012)

James12641 said:


> I honestly don't like telling anyone because I will be made fun of because of how stupid everyone in my community is. I am already made fun of a lot because I am not the handsomest guy in town and that I'm practically the smartest person in town while I'm only 12. Others shouldn't judge others on what they like before they try it.



If you're so smart now, why don't you just run for mayor? You can't possibly be the smartest person in your town unless your town is an outpost of 12 people.


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 27, 2012)

> One thing that bugs me is that it's not like you can just walk into  work/school with a fursuit on, or even just ears or a tail unless you  want to look like a complete basketcase.


You should seriously try it  I did it a couple days ago and it was like my ranking on the cutie-o-meter broke the scale x3 Literally every girl I walked past were like Awwwwwwwwww :3 and the piff guys! Oh! that was heavenly <3

EDIT: I only had ears and a tail...


----------



## James12641 (Dec 27, 2012)

Well I meant by that that I am highly intelegent. I am doing better than most 12th graders in school


----------



## James12641 (Dec 27, 2012)

And u obviously don't know where I live. Its not that surprising that I'm better in school than 12th graders in my town. Our school system kindov sucks. In math I do like 4th grade work in 7th grade.


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 27, 2012)

Highly intelligent maybe, but your grammar needs to improve drastically.. I meant seriously, if there's one thing that bugs me, it bad grammar...


----------



## si|ver (Dec 27, 2012)

xAngelStormx said:


> You should defiantly try it :razz:  I did it a couple days ago and it was like my ranking on the  cutie-o-meter broke the scale x3 Literally every girl I walked past were  like Awwwwwwwwww :3 and the piff guys! Oh! that was heavenly  <3





xAngelStormx said:


> Highly intelligent maybe, but your grammar needs to improve drastically.. I meant seriously, if there's one thing that bugs me, it bad grammar...



I honestly have no idea what to say to this but I assume the first comment was a joke lol

Also who cares how smart you are and what does that have to do with people POSSIBLY making fun of you for being a furry? Like other people have stated, unless it comes up in a conversation there's no reason to make a big deal out of it.
"Guys there's something I need to tell you... I'm a furry."
*GASP*
*FRIENDS FAINT*
If you tell people and they make a big fuss about it, then just ignore them. Obviously you shouldn't be hanging out with them.


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm not kidding about the first comment, and the second one is true also. I cannot stand bad grammar one bit.


----------



## James12641 (Dec 27, 2012)

si|ver said:


> I honestly have no idea what to say to this but I assume the first comment was a joke lol
> 
> Also who cares how smart you are and what does that have to do with people POSSIBLY making fun of you for being a furry? Like other people have stated, unless it comes up in a conversation there's no reason to make a big deal out of it.
> "Guys there's something I need to tell you... I'm a furry."
> ...


I never said that they were my friends


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 27, 2012)

James12641 said:


> I honestly don't like telling anyone because I will be made fun of because of how stupid everyone in my community is. I am already made fun of a lot because I am not the handsomest guy in town and that I'm practically the smartest person in town while I'm only 12. Others shouldn't judge others on what they like before they try it.


You shouldn't be on these forums without parental permission if you're under 13 years of age. Just sayin'.

Unless of course you do.

In which case why the hell would some parents let their kid on a furry forum with a shit ton of sarcastic humor and potential to be flamed at if you make one false move? :V

As I said in another thread, act maturely and no one will care, but DON'T use your age as an excuse to get out of anything.

Now back on topic:

Like others have said, DO NOT just walk up to people and tell them you're a furry. If you really need to tell then wait for it to come up in the discussion.


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 27, 2012)

> DO NOT just walk up to people and tell them you're a furry. If you  really need to tell then wait for it to come up in the discussion.


I tend to ignore DO NOT's... I feel as though they are simply suggestions, like 12 and over films... I'm fairly happy so far, every one at 6th form knows I like Furries (mainly for the reason above) and they all think its perfectly normal for a bi guy to like Furries Tá´¥T


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 27, 2012)

xAngelStormx said:


> I tend to ignore DO NOT's... I feel as though they are simply suggestions, like 12 and over films... I'm fairly happy so far, every one at 6th form knows I like Furries (mainly for the reason above) and they all think its perfectly normal for a bi guy to like Furries Tá´¥T


Well you're one of the lucky ones I guess. You're in 6th form so you're still in comp/secondary school doing A levels right (considering your location is set to "UK")?


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 27, 2012)

It's a shame that some of us seem to be affected by our sexualities. I guess people don't understand that what matters is who we are. At least people are starting to accept other people's sexuality. Before, being gay made you an automatic outcast. Now people are starting to accept furries.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 27, 2012)

Tableside6 said:


> It's a shame that some of us seem to be affected by our sexualities. I guess people don't understand that what matters is who we are. At least people are starting to accept other people's sexuality. Before, being gay made you an automatic outcast. Now people are starting to accept furries.



You are aware the furry is not a sexuality, right?


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 27, 2012)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> You can already tell by my avatar picture of my weird fetishes that have been around since I was 3.


Oops. *Did not* mean to "This" this.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 27, 2012)

xAngelStormx said:


> I tend to ignore DO NOT's... I feel as though they are simply suggestions, like 12 and over films... I'm fairly happy so far, every one at 6th form knows I like Furries (mainly for the reason above) and they all think its perfectly normal for a bi guy to like Furries Tá´¥T



Point of fact it is breaking the law to show an age-assigned film to somebody under said age. 

...Although films in the UK which are 18, like the passion, are considered suitable for all in Italy...and nobody really pays attention to these laws...and violent or smutty books don't have to have any age limit at all...


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 27, 2012)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> You are aware the furry is not a sexuality, right?



I say things, then realize I made a mistake. This is either the second or third time it happened.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 27, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> If you're so smart now, why don't you just run for mayor? You can't possibly be the smartest person in your town unless your town is an outpost of 12 people.





> Location: Nebraska



... :roll:


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 28, 2012)

James12641 said:


> And u obviously don't know where I live. Its not that surprising that I'm better in school than 12th graders in my town. Our school system kindov sucks. In math I do like 4th grade work in 7th grade.


wow. WOW. u=*you. *kindov=*KIND OF*
man. i know that's uncharacteristically mean of me but holy snot. *puts on old fart hat* what is it with the generation behind me and NOT LEARNING HOW TO SPELL? 
seriously James, if you want to be taken seriously, you need to spell. this "text speak" or whatever it's called just makes you come off unintelligent, and i'm sure you're smarter than that.  
I can sympathize with bad schools. my school held back my sister in math and never got around to actually TEACHING her what she was having problems with. 



Ricky said:


> That's all you needed to say to avoid the stereotypes :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I wear boxers :roll:


yeah, i get that a lot  i think there are more women in the fandom, heck on the internet than people think, but their either mistaken for men (due to ambiguous handles) or they just kinda hang out in the shadows, nervous that if they show themselves they'll get "pounced" on. i remember one time in desperation A YEAR AGO i made a post in r/foreveralone, and a YEAR later i'm STILL getting responses to that thread. I didn't put up a picture either, for all they know i'm the love child of Jabba the Hut and a 55 year old vegas prostitute.


----------



## Kitte (Dec 28, 2012)

My partner, either laughing or complaining every time I'm on here, looking at furcon vids on Youtube (cause I can't actually attend any), making my tails, drawing anything furry related and I can't draw anything erotic or he'll either be REALLY weirded out or want to try whatever it is I'm drawing  , lucky for me I don't feel the need to tell EVERYBODY I'm furry, but if they do ask what I'm looking at most of them think it's pretty cool. Especially the fursuits. And they are cool.


----------



## Foxtrot53 (Dec 28, 2012)

All the bullshit stereotypes in the media make people think we're all perverts.

Every time the community takes a step forward, some idiot makes us take 2 steps back.


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 28, 2012)

Foxtrot53 said:


> Every time the community takes a step forward, some idiot makes us take 2 steps back.


My bad.


----------



## Foxtrot53 (Dec 28, 2012)

Green_Knight said:


> My bad.


No hard feelings, mate. I'm sure you're not an idiot. :smile:


----------



## Fnoros (Dec 28, 2012)

Restraining my uncontrollable animalistic urge to yiff everything i see (and some things I don't) :V
But seriously, it's just another hobby. The only difference is it's more awkward to talk about or find people IRL who share it.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 28, 2012)

Foxtrot53 said:


> All the bullshit stereotypes in the media make people think we're all perverts.
> 
> Every time the community takes a step forward, some idiot makes us take 2 steps back.


 Looks like you wouldn't like me then LOL.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 28, 2012)

Becoming supersaturated with dongs. It is embarrassing when they precipitate.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 28, 2012)

Listening to people complain about shit like the "media misunderstanding furries" as if they, or anyone else, even gives a shit about furries in the first place :roll:


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 28, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Listening to people complain about shit like the "media misunderstanding furries" as if they, or anyone else, even gives a shit about furries in the first place :roll:


 I know right, who cares anyway?  It's not like we need the mainstream media anyway. They fuck everything up, especially music for the most part.


----------



## si|ver (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the only reason people care what the media thinks is because now lots of people will think the same thing, and when it gets mentioned to your friends that you're a furry it turns weird because they automatically assume you're a pervert, and now you have to go on this entire rant and explain everything to them.

Or you can have fun with them and say you like to fuck animals


----------



## Ricky (Dec 28, 2012)

si|ver said:


> I'm pretty sure the only reason people care what the media thinks is because now lots of people will think the same thing, and when it gets mentioned to your friends that you're a furry it turns weird because they automatically assume you're a pervert, and now you have to go on this entire rant and explain everything to them.
> 
> Or you can have fun with them and say you like to fuck animals



Case in point.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 29, 2012)

Another way of saying it is that the media doesn't misrepresent furries it's that the media only covers the seediest aspects of the fandom. They are offering a true representation of only a tiny portion of the fandom. The result is of course that all anyone knows about the fandom is 'hawt fursuit secks at conventions.' I don't like being associated with all that bad stuff, but like Ricky said it's not like the general population cares at all.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 29, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> Another way of saying it is that the media doesn't misrepresent furries it's that the media only covers the seediest aspects of the fandom. They are offering a true representation of only a tiny portion of the fandom. The result is of course that all anyone knows about the fandom is 'hawt fursuit secks at conventions.' I don't like being associated with all that bad stuff, but like Ricky said it's not like the general population cares at all.



[irrelevant] That _is_ a form of misrepresentation, it's called a confirmation bias. For example if a news company only interviewed 1 popular political party in an election they would be misrerpesenting said election [/irrelevant]


----------



## LemonJayde (Dec 29, 2012)

Dealing with people who are scared of what they don't understand.

Oh, and also those furries who have a fursona as just a pure gray wolf with blue eyes name something common like...I dunno, Jake and then say "OMG YOUS STOLED MY FURRSONA >:C" When someone draws a wolf that looks like that.

Originality or tolerance, folks.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 29, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> [irrelevant] That _is_ a form of misrepresentation, it's called a confirmation bias. For example if a news company only interviewed 1 popular political party in an election they would be misrerpesenting said election [/irrelevant]


Fair enough. But that does suck doesn't it? I'd rather have the fur fandom known for its better aspects.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 29, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> Fair enough. But that does suck doesn't it? I'd rather have the fur fandom known for its better aspects.



Yeah, 'like ricky said' though. Anyway the murrsuits _are_ the best aspect.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Dec 29, 2012)

Lol what? You jest.


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 30, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Point of fact it is breaking the law to show an age-assigned film to somebody under said age.
> 
> ...Although films in the UK which are 18, like the passion, are considered suitable for all in Italy...and nobody really pays attention to these laws...and violent or smutty books don't have to have any age limit at all...



The same goes in France (where I'm currently located) a three year old could watch saw 6 in a cinema if they so wished...


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Dec 30, 2012)

Nothing, if you really don't give two f***'s about people's opinions like I do. Man after reading some of these replies on here I wonder how normal people are even aware of the fandom.


----------



## Razorscab (Dec 30, 2012)

The misconceptions. I work at a place that gets Anthrocon-goers and pretty much all of my co-workers make fun of them and call them freaks. Also, some of the misconceptions I've heard come out of their mouths makes me cringe.


----------



## nonconformist (Dec 30, 2012)

Razorscab said:


> The misconceptions. I work at a place that gets Anthrocon-goers and pretty much all of my co-workers make fun of them and call them freaks. Also, some of the misconceptions I've heard come out of their mouths makes me cringe.



That sounds awful.

Basically, everyone that assumes that furries are weird perverts and don't realize it's a hobby.


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 30, 2012)

nonconformist said:


> That sounds awful.
> 
> Basically, everyone that assumes that furries are weird perverts and don't realize it's a hobby.



Here, not many know what a furry is. There was only one person that knew what it was and he thought it was just people who dress up like animals.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2012)

When a series of people at my college/highschool found out what furries were, by word of mouth from my partner, who wanted to check if I was 'normal', they assumed the worst without investigation or discussion. 

I think many of us, when we do not identify with a trait and understand it exhibits sexual elements, immediately assume it is a perversion for lack of our ability to empathise. I did the same when I discovered one of my friends was a sadomasochist- and in turn she assumed I was monstrously perverted when she found out I was furry.


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 30, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> When a series of people at my college/highschool found out what furries were, by word of mouth from my partner, who wanted to check if I was 'normal', they assumed the worst without investigation or discussion.
> 
> I think many of us, when we do not identify with a trait and understand it exhibits sexual elements, immediately assume it is a perversion for lack of our ability to empathise. I did the same when I discovered one of my friends was a sadomasochist- and in turn she assumed I was monstrously perverted when she found out I was furry.



People assume too much. They just make an "ass" out of "u" and "me," but I guess it's a natural thing since we all do it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2012)

Tableside6 said:


> People assume too much. They just make an "ass" out of "u" and "me," but I guess it's a natural thing since we all do it.



Yes. I am aware I do it a lotso I have to keep in mind that if I ever feel justifiably upset that people have made presumptions about me that I should go and apologise to the people I made nasty assumptions about.


----------



## Drakonman (Dec 30, 2012)

Constant bitching from the other furries who cry and moan about pointless shit. Half the drama wouldn't exist if a lot of the idiots just knew when to shut up and drop it. Same goes for most misconceptions about most furries.


----------



## Troj (Feb 9, 2013)

Uncomfortable, heavy, or otherwise awkward fursuits--especially given my cripple-feet, iffy balance, and not-that-great-as-it-is proprioception.

Though, it does build character (and in some cases, muscles).

The enjoyment is also usually worth the effort, in the end.


----------



## Golden (Feb 9, 2013)

Trying to keep a private hobby to myself without everyone else I know misinterpreting the shit out of it.


----------



## Delta (Feb 10, 2013)

"Hardest thing about being furry".
You gotta be fucking kidding me...


----------



## Itzal (Feb 10, 2013)

Hardest thing? Easily people taking it too seriously and actually believing that they are whatever wolffoxdragontigerbullshit fursona they created. There's also the massive amounts of creepiness and pervie pervs.

But hey, watching these trainwrecks has become a favorite pastime of mine.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 10, 2013)

RaichuOPs said:


> Trying to keep a private hobby to myself without everyone else I know misinterpreting the shit out of it.


"You're a furry?! Don't they like rape cats and shit?" 

That's the worst thing for me. Not being able to tell anyone without them flipping out. Because it's really not that big of a deal.


----------



## Troj (Feb 10, 2013)

Itzal said:


> Hardest thing? Easily people taking it too seriously and actually believing that they are whatever wolffoxdragontigerbullshit fursona they created. There's also the massive amounts of creepiness and pervie pervs.
> 
> But hey, watching these trainwrecks has become a favorite pastime of mine.



Well, and because of the Furry is Serious Business types and the pervy pervs, I've been much more hesitant to engage with the larger community, because I'm sensitive to potentially stepping on a land mine o' crazy. I don't know how much of this is hypersensitivity on my part, or just-the-right-amount-of-sensitivity.

However, I generally felt much safer at Fur Con than I've felt at some of the science fiction and anime conventions I've attended. I didn't get hit on or creeped at even once! Maybe I'm just getting better at quickly identifying and screening creepy- or desperate-looking people.

As for people not understanding furries, well, I'm used to being interested in or passionate about things that aren't well-understood by other people, so that's par for the course. I'm a pretty snowflake!

I've learned that you often need to "crab-walk" up to those topics, and lightly test someone's initial reaction to the topic in theory or in the abstract, before just coming out and spilling the beans. And, there are some people who'll never be receptive to that subject or topic, and you have to accept that, and let it go. You can't bear the entirety of your heart and soul to everybody, after all.

I'm not so bothered by people courting misconceptions, as I am by people becoming _intensely and irrationally wedded_ to those misconceptions, either because the very mention of the subject makes them too emotionally wound up to take in new information, or because they want to play at being the expert.

This is the person who insists that their personal feelings, that one episode they saw of Geraldo, the sermon their pastor gave, the article they read in the Daily Mail or Weekly World News, the thread they read on a comedy forum, and/or a thing that happened to their second cousin's neighbor's roommate's friend's sister trumps your decades of personal experience, and/or a body of peer-reviewed literature, or the actual mission statement of the group of people being discussed, or what have you.

THAT'S irritating.

Ignorance is one thing, and can be forgiven. Ignorance combined with arrogance is another thing entirely.



			
				benignBiotic said:
			
		

> "You're a furry?! Don't they like rape cats and shit?"



Do people actually say that verbatim?

I mean, when someone reveals to me that they're interested in something odd or weird, because of something called _common courtesy_, I don't immediately blurt out the worst and weirdest things I associate with that group, because that _kind of tends to kill the conversation.

_Also, when someone I already know reports being interested in something I find odd or weird, I automatically dip into my mental database of things I know or have observed about that person, and run it against my mental database of things I assume, believe, or know about that interest, belief system, or subculture. 

Should the two databases contradict each other, I will typically go with what I know about that person.

So, if I think furries are into raping cats, and my good buddy Jim tells me he's a furry, my tendency will be to assume that I might have the wrong information about furries, and not that kind, sweet, usually-non-rapey Jim has evil alter ego or hidden second life that revolves around kitty sodomy (like Batman, but with more cat rape).

If I meet Jim randomly at a party, I _still_ won't ask if he's into cat rape, because _I don't want to aggravate someone who might potentially be insane. _

Seriously, what do people think they have to gain by confronting folks in this manner?


----------



## Riho (Feb 10, 2013)

All this damn fur.
It gets caught in shit, and it's a problem when you are in the desert or something.

V:V:V:V:V:V!!!!)


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Feb 10, 2013)

All of what you guys have said are pretty hard for the average furry to  deal with. But the 2 hardEST things about being a furry are #1 ...  Constantly being persecuted and harassed by random people you don't even  know, or being misunderstood and sometimes even 'spat upon' by your  friends. But never let yourself forget this ... true friends will never  let you down ... no matter what you do or believe in, because if they  did, they wouldn't really be your true friends would they? Trying to  find peace when your surrounded by idiots who only care about tormenting  you, without even trying to understand what a furry really is, can be  unbearably frustrating ... But the best thing you can do in this  situation, is surround yourself with friends who truly care about you,  who will help you through all of your problems, and never leave your  side.

Thing #2 is either more or less difficult for a furry to deal with.  Personally I can't decide which. But thing #2 would obviously be being  alone. Furries are usually shy about telling other people that they're a  furry, for fear of persecution. But, if you never tell ANYONE your a  furry it makes it 10,000 times more difficult to find other furries like  you. Finding those special friends of yours, who are just like you, who  have similar interests, personality, and think almost the same as you,  is not going to be easy, when your searching through a crowd of people  who either don't know what a furry is, or think they know what they are,  and hate furries because of it. But never forget, there are tons of  furries out there, you just have to know where to look, and even though  you are very likely to find many people who now despise you for it,  knowing you have found a friend or friends that are also furries, and  will love you no matter what, is definitely worth the price. Never give  up looking for them, because there will always be those special, true  friends and fellow furries out there, even before you ever meet them.



Riho said:


> All this damn fur.
> It gets caught in shit, and it's a problem when you are in the desert or something.
> 
> V:V:V:V:V:V!!!!)


 
lol yep, can't argue with that


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 10, 2013)

Troj said:


> Do people actually say that verbatim?
> 
> I mean, when someone reveals to me that they're interested in something odd or weird, because of something called _common courtesy_, I don't immediately blurt out the worst and weirdest things I associate with that group, because that _kind of tends to kill the conversation.
> 
> ...


That was sort of a half-joke. I'm sure _some_ people think furries are all horrible animal rapists.

The method you described is what rational, thinking people would do but some will hear 'furry' and instantly assume the worst. Which is really silly. But some of that is ignorance. You can't expect them to know much about furries and what they do know is probably not something you want to be associated with. Stinks.


----------



## Troj (Feb 10, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> The method you described is what rational, thinking people would do but some will hear 'furry' and instantly assume the worst. Which is really silly. But some of that is ignorance. You can't expect them to know much about furries and what they do know is probably not something you want to be associated with. Stinks.



I know I've shot off my mouth about certain groups of people in the past without checking to gauge other people's feelings first, but I make an effort not to be a boor.

I just don't like when a neutral statement of, "Do you know/how do you feel about about Topic X?" is met with "LOL ENCYCLOPEDIA DRAMATICA LOL LOL." It shows poor form and a lack of sensitivity towards the first speaker, is all.

But then, geeks, goons, and nerds aren't really celebrated for their social awareness or sensitivity, are they? 

BUT, to shine a little sunlight in here, when I cautiously shared with a few friends that I was attending Further Confusion, and posted some of my photos to Facebook, one friend made a (pretty benign) quip about it, and all of the other comments were neutral or positive. One friend even remarked that furries were "the nicest people ever." Maybe some of my friends were creeped out, and just didn't say anything, but I certainly get any "ewwww furfags!" blowback.

When it comes to people's reactions to furries, at least from where I've sat, pretty much the only histrionics have been from people who are deeply steeped in Internet culture, or who have been "trained" or "educated" by said people.

I've even encountered a number of people who have never heard of furries, interestingly enough.


----------



## Neo_Malik (Feb 10, 2013)

The people, especially parents, who think that they have to remove you from the fandom after you've told them. I mean, you trust them to not freak out and accept that this is just one of the faccets of your complex personality. These people think that you are able to leave the fandom easily when, in accuality, being a furry is directly conected to your personality. It's like trying to remove a sibling's blood relation to you.


----------



## Troj (Feb 10, 2013)

*Neo Malik--*so, people actually actively try to remove you from the fandom itself? How do they try to do that? What's their reasoning or rationale for that?

In your case, or the cases you've seen, are they worried more about the people who comprise the fandom, or the interest in furrydom itself, or the porn, or the social stigma associated with being a furry, or all of the above, or what?


----------



## Kitsu (Feb 10, 2013)

I haven't had to much trouble but it is hard sometimes to be outside in a partical and hear the people talk.  Same goes with sometimes just trying to talk to other furries and the first thing they wanna do is yif when thats far from my mind.  I am a fun friendly awesome furry and i love to make people smile! Live eachday no matter what and no matter who you are, you have to be happy with YOU first.  I dont let others make me feel bad about myself; be FURRY AND PROUD!


----------



## tharesan.alae (Feb 11, 2013)

It's pretty easy, I think.  A wise old man once told me 'The more you treat something as a stigma, the more it becomes a stigma'.  Definition of stigma: A mark of disgrace associated with a particular circumstance, quality, or person.

I like to think that I'm me and I'm a fellow who is passionate about animals.  I've analyzed anthropomorphism in publicly read papers and received feedback from peers, who chose not to criticize me.  Some were even impressed, or admitted to liking animals themselves.  I showcase my art which is majorly furry wolves, but nobody has criticized me for drawing furry art, yet.  I even get praised for my work.  

Everything has to do with the way you act and behave.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 11, 2013)

I guess I'm lucky.
All my regular friends and other people know about it and have no issues or problems with me being a furry. My parents know as well and think its neat.


----------



## jorinda (Feb 11, 2013)

Kitsu said:


> Same goes with sometimes just trying to talk to other furries and the first thing they wanna do is yif when thats far from my mind.


I never actually met someone who was like this. So either I'm ugly or there aren't that many of these guys.


----------



## nereza (Feb 11, 2013)

Honesty theirs not much I hate about the fandom it self. (although a few things I dislike)

The only thing I can say I piratically hate is the presumptions about the fandom at hole by people outside of the fandom.. 
Any stereotype in my opinion is a bad one jugging a entire community race or gender by stereotypes is as far as I'm concern part of racism theirs enough hate and cynicism in the world as is â€¦

 sometimes it seems like the world just wants something to point at ans say hey there bad people just by looking at a signal image off of Google or by watching false representations on tv like the infamous csi, taboo, 1000 ways to die, among meany others that donâ€™t do justice to this amazing community and all the individuals in it. 
(there are a few exceptions like Fanboy Confessional and a few others that gave us a good rep but there few and far between)


----------



## Troj (Feb 11, 2013)

tharesan.alae said:


> It's pretty easy, I think.  A wise old man once told me 'The more you treat something as a stigma, the more it becomes a stigma'.  Definition of stigma: A mark of disgrace associated with a particular circumstance, quality, or person.
> 
> I like to think that I'm me and I'm a fellow who is passionate about animals.  I've analyzed anthropomorphism in publicly read papers and received feedback from peers, who chose not to criticize me.  Some were even impressed, or admitted to liking animals themselves.  I showcase my art which is majorly furry wolves, but nobody has criticized me for drawing furry art, yet.  I even get praised for my work.
> 
> Everything has to do with the way you act and behave.




Well put.

If you comport yourself with confidence, self-acceptance, professionalism, and dignity, then people will respond to that.

If you act uncertain or ashamed of yourself, people will respond to _that_.

It also helps to not be a complete yiff-obsessed creeper who shares their fetishes with everybody within a ten mile radius .


----------



## Tyrbis (Feb 11, 2013)

Troj said:


> Well put.
> 
> If you comport yourself with confidence, self-acceptance, professionalism, and dignity, then people will respond to that.
> 
> ...



Absolutely true. With self-confidence and sense of humor you are indestructible. The best way to react when people are laughing at you is to laugh with them. If you start defending yourself and let them know that they offended you they will laugh twice as loud. When I know that people might make fun of something I do, I just treat it as a joke as well. 

Here's simple example:
A shy guy in school wears pink socks. Someone spotted those socks and said "Hey! This nerd is wearing girl's clothes". People around start to laugh and boy runs away crying. Next day he wears black socks but it doesn't help. From now one he will be "this guy who wears pink socks" and he might even be bullied.

Different situation that really happened:
I was playing cards with friends in my room when suddenly a guy appeared in doorstep. He was dressed as a girl from toes all the way to the hair. Girl's shoes, girl's stocking, girl's skirt, girl's t-shirt, girl's purse, and make-up. He yelled "THIS IS HOW YOU MAKE MONEY SUCKERS!!!!" and kissed two bills he was holding and left us completely shocked. But wait! There's more! He got this money for walking dressed like that around the main square in the middle of the day. No one said a word after that. He wasn't knows as a fag or gay. Just because of his very strong self-confidence.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Feb 11, 2013)

Tyrbis said:


> Here's simple example: A shy guy in school wears pink socks. Someone spotted those socks and said "Hey! This nerd is wearing girl's clothes". People around start to laugh and boy runs away crying. Next day he wears black socks but it doesn't help. From now one he will be "this guy who wears pink socks" and he might even be bullied.



Didn't you try to help this kid? like comfort him or something? or did you just sit there and watch as he was humiliated in front of everyone ...

You do know this is one of the main reasons people kill themselves don't you?


----------



## Cairn (Feb 11, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I guess I'm lucky.
> All my regular friends and other people know about it and have no issues or problems with me being a furry. My parents know as well and think its neat.


You have some cool parents. It's not that I don't like mine or anything, but they think I am much more normal than I really am. I just never talk about what I don't think others will understand I guess.


----------



## Tyrbis (Feb 12, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Didn't you try to help this kid? like comfort him or something? or did you just sit there and watch as he was humiliated in front of everyone ...
> 
> You do know this is one of the main reasons people kill themselves don't you?


This story was made up. It never happened. Second one was taken from real life.



Cairn said:


> You have some cool parents. It's not that I don't like mine or anything, but they think I am much more normal than I really am. I just never talk about what I don't think others will understand I guess.


My mom thinks I'm completely nuts. She wouldn't be surprised if I bought a big fuzzy animal costume. She would be ok with that because it would be one of more normal things I do. She's very supportive even though she's sometimes asking god why she got two crazy sons  She's "cool" mom. I don't give a shit about my fathers opinion but I think he wouldn't care much.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 12, 2013)

The hardest part of being a furry is to be surrounded by so many idiots and retards.
FAF is a breath of fresh air here and a sort of a sanctuary


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 12, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I guess I'm lucky.
> All my regular friends and other people know about it and have no issues or problems with me being a furry. My parents know as well and think its neat.



Ditto. It's just like my love of Disney or Wicked books. Nothing to get excited about.


----------



## Troj (Feb 12, 2013)

I think because I've scaffolded her thus far, my mom really _likes_ furries, and when I emailed my fursona sketch to my parents--because I was proud of actually having drawn something that didn't look like complete ass--she had lots of (very mom-ish, naturally) suggestions of how I could use him in stories and such. 

Dad's reaction just appears neutral thus far, but he's also not normally one for deep email discussions.

And, my therapist pretty much triggered my interest in You People in the first place.


----------



## briantaylor (Feb 12, 2013)

For me, the hardest thing about being a furry is seeing furries use the term â€anthroâ€. Itâ€™s a very faulty shortening of _anthropomorphic_ character, seeing as anthro is actually greek for _man_ or _human_, which is the complete opposite of what youâ€™re trying to say.

God, it just drives me insaneâ€¦


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 12, 2013)

briantaylor said:


> For me, the hardest thing about being a furry is seeing furries use the term â€anthroâ€. Itâ€™s a very faulty shortening of _anthropomorphic_ character, seeing as anthro is actually greek for _man_ or _human_, which is the complete opposite of what youâ€™re trying to say.
> 
> God, it just drives me insaneâ€¦


Hah you're right! That's really funny to me.


----------



## Riho (Feb 12, 2013)

briantaylor said:


> For me, the hardest thing about being a furry is seeing furries use the term â€anthroâ€. Itâ€™s a very faulty shortening of _anthropomorphic_ character, seeing as anthro is actually greek for _man_ or _human_, which is the complete opposite of what youâ€™re trying to say.
> 
> God, it just drives me insaneâ€¦



One of my friends, until recently, said this:

"Furry is a sick fandom, and anthros are just anthropomorphic animals."
I am not proud about this...
But I yiffed her. :V
Now she says that "Furries are okay."


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 12, 2013)

Not getting upset and disagreeable over trivial things that don't actually _have_ a practical implication on my life. 

This is also the hardest thing in all of life in general for me, on reflection. It is almost impossible to resist this, though this song outlines the whole feeling rather well: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GCyMtNl8T8 [rude content]


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 12, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Not getting upset and disagreeable over trivial things that don't actually _have_ a practical implication on my life.
> 
> This is also the hardest thing in all of life in general for me, on reflection. It is almost impossible to resist this, though this song outlines the whole feeling rather well: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GCyMtNl8T8 [rude content]



I gotta say that this has probably been the hardest thing for me to.


----------



## Tyrbis (Feb 12, 2013)

Not having anyone to share my hobby with in real life.


----------



## Tigercougar (Feb 13, 2013)

The hardest thing about being a furry?

That there aren't more conventions within a short driving distance.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 13, 2013)

Hardest thing? I'd say dealing with furries who want free art...then get bent out of shape when you say no because they want something "Supar fabulous" for pennies.


----------



## tharesan.alae (Feb 13, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Hardest thing? I'd say dealing with furries who want free art...then get bent out of shape when you say no because they want something "Supar fabulous" for pennies.


Yes, lol.  Although I don't know if this is furry exclusive.  Art just isn't appreciated enough.


----------



## Riho (Feb 13, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Hardest thing? I'd say dealing with furries who want free art...then get bent out of shape when you say no because they want something "Supar fabulous" for pennies.


Who would ever do that?
That's just disgusting.
Guys, seriously, who would be cheap enough to go and ask for free art?
Jeez.


----------



## Leuger (Mar 4, 2013)

Getting others to understand what the fandom is, without making yourself sound crazy.

"No, Dad, it's a Furry. It's not like the Lion King...
...Well, actually, it kind of is, but just listen to me for a second!"


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 4, 2013)

This isn't a major hardship, but it stinks that I never have anyone to watch furry movies with. I'm trying to get my friends to watch The Secret of NIMH, an excellent movie no matter who you are, but they insist I'm just 'being a furry about it." It would be awesome to watch furry movies with like minded people. 

Short version: My friends think I have bad taste because I'm a furry.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 4, 2013)

-Having to texture fur in my art
-Searching through pounced ad's without being disturbed to my very essence
-The burden of being the only straight Fox left on earth
-I can't get all these boys out my yard
-I can't show all my feels with these stupid stationary ears
-People who act all super friendly and murr purr until they do a complete 180 out of the blue.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 4, 2013)

briantaylor said:


> For me, the hardest thing about being a furry is seeing furries use the term â€anthroâ€. Itâ€™s a very faulty shortening of _anthropomorphic_ character, seeing as anthro is actually greek for _man_ or _human_, which is the complete opposite of what youâ€™re trying to say.
> 
> God, it just drives me insaneâ€¦



I purposefully tell typographers 'I like that font'.


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 4, 2013)

That hardest thing about being a furry?  Not being able to afford to either buy a good quality fursuit or not being able to afford to buy the supplies to make my own fursuit.  I guess another issue I've had is the fact that I only know one other furry in my entire city, and she's about to move to China for a few school semesters.  Unbelievable!  The one other furry in my entire campus and she has to move to the other side of the world!  Oh well, at least there's a gang of wolfaboos I can hang out with.


----------



## Troj (Mar 4, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> This isn't a major hardship, but it stinks that I never have anyone to watch furry movies with. I'm trying to get my friends to watch The Secret of NIMH, an excellent movie no matter who you are, but they insist I'm just 'being a furry about it." It would be awesome to watch furry movies with like minded people.
> 
> Short version: My friends think I have bad taste because I'm a furry.



The annoying thing about THAT, for me, is that your friends filter what you say and do through a "furry lens," and use your "furryness" as an excuse to dismiss you out of hand. 

I hate when people dismiss my interests, values, or beliefs with a sweep of the hand, and a sneer of, "Oh, you just think/feel/want that because you're an X."

I REALLY hate when I choose to divulge my religious, political, philosophical, or other values or beliefs to someone, and they initially claim or act like everything's cool, and THEN, when we hit some tension or disagreement, they use it to power an insult or a dismissal. It's worse when my beliefs or values have little or nothing to do with the thing being discussed. 

But, now we've left the realm of what's hard about being a furry .


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 4, 2013)

Troj said:


> The annoying thing about THAT, for me, is that your friends filter what you say and do through a "furry lens," and use your "furryness" as an excuse to dismiss you out of hand.


I don't experience that too much, thankfully. Sorry that you do. My problem is more that my friends call me out any time I show any interest in animals of any kind.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Mar 4, 2013)

Convincing people that it's not just all pornography.


----------



## Outcast (Mar 4, 2013)

The hardest thing about being a furry is avoiding all the stereotypical bullshit that the fandom is supposedly '"known for".

For example, all furries have no lives, or are shunned daily from modern society. Both of which vary from person to person, apparently.


----------



## Troj (Mar 5, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I don't experience that too much, thankfully. Sorry that you do. My problem is more that my friends call me out any time I show any interest in animals of any kind.



Ah, but that's what I'm saying! You can't have an interest in anything animal-related without it being "furry," and I'd suspect your friends _may_ even use that as an excuse to duck out of doing things they aren't interested in anyway.

Or at least, that was the read I got. 

The second part was based more on my experience, yeah. It doesn't happen *too* often, but when it has, it's been annoying. For example, I had an ex-boyfriend blame many of my negative character traits and bad habits on my religion, possibly because he didn't want to acknowledge that I might just be a rotten person . This was after he'd insisted that he was totally cool with it, and absolutely accepted it, no problem.

But, hey, finding people to watch Secret of Nimh with is hopefully an easy problem to fix! That movie's great, furry or not.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 5, 2013)

Troj said:


> Ah, but that's what I'm saying! You can't have an interest in anything animal-related without it being "furry," and I'd suspect your friends _may_ even use that as an excuse to duck out of doing things they aren't interested in anyway.


Oh ok. Yes that's what I get all the time.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 6, 2013)

Hmm, one thing for me might be trying to not be to annoying when trying to convince people that the furry stereotypes are not true. It kinda makes me feel like an idiot when nothing I say is getting through and every time I try to say something, people walk away. I know I should just shun it off, but it's not easy when I'm hearing people talk about something that they have no idea what it really is, especially when I am one of those things they're talking about.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Mar 6, 2013)

Riley said:


> Trying to care about it beyond "oh hey animal people are neat."
> ....



I kind of have this "problem" too at times. I don't do much in the fandom, really.
I don't draw much art, my fursona has no real backstory/personality other than my own (which is boring, as I'm not a very interesting person). I post here on FAF, sure, but it's not all about furry stuff. I want to make myself a fursuit, but even if I did, I don't know if I'd even go to many conventions with it.

Also, being in this fandom and not liking "mature" art seems hard to me. So many people look at it, draw it, even talk about it, and I just don't like it or care about it at all. Makes me feel like the "odd one out". Same goes for non-furry art as well, I suppose. And dirty jokes and conversations in general. I guess I probably am just weird. Hmm.

Having to deal with the stereotypes/vocal minority sucks too. I think my mom is suspicious after watching "My Strange Addiction," since I had bought some faux fur not long before she watched that episode. (it wasn't for a fursuit, but for a stuffed animal, actually.) I did want a fursuit (and still do), but now my mom's going to think I'm even stranger than she already seems to think I am, when the truth is, I just like making and wearing costumes. It's just a fun hobby to me. I'm one of those people who really cares what my parents think of me, so I don't want to weird them out or anything by making some weird purple cat-monster costume.

Also, being a fursuiter and not being a fuzzy-wuzzy-lovey-dovey-cute-n'-cuddly-hug machine like many other suiters I've seen is probably going to be hard. Yes, I realize that's probably a stereotype, and I am exaggerating. But I am wondering how people will react to the costume, even at cons. It does seem like people like to hug fursuiters. Will people think I'm a jerk for not wanting sweaty con-goer hugs? Or sticky-little-kid hands petting the costume? I know I can wash it, but I just like to try to keep things clean.

I guess one of the hardest things for me is making furry friends in person while avoiding all the "awkward" ones. You know, the ones who, once they find out you have one thing in common,* never* leave you alone about it. But again, same goes for people with other interests too: Bronies, gamers, animators, artists, the list goes on. But it seems like the bronies and furries are the most awkward... Maybe the awkward ones are the ones most likely to talk about their 'odd' interests, and all the others keep quiet about it? I don't know. But I guess I have plenty of interests to find things by, and furry isn't a high priority. So I suppose it's not too big of a problem.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 6, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> Also, being in this fandom and not liking "mature" art seems hard to me. So many people look at it, draw it, even talk about it, and I just don't like it or care about it at all. Makes me feel like the "odd one out". Same goes for non-furry art as well, I suppose. And dirty jokes and conversations in general. *I guess I probably am just weird*. Hmm.


You are a _normal_ one. If I wasn't into the sexual side of the fandom I don't know how I'd stay in the fandom and deal with it. More power to you 

On that subject It kind of sucks meeting a cool fur only to find out they are only in it for the sexual stuff. I've met a few furs who seemed really interesting until everything that came out of their mouth was a variation of "Yiff yiff yiff?"


----------



## Troj (Mar 6, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Hmm, one thing for me might be trying to not be to annoying when trying to convince people that the furry stereotypes are not true.



I find that you often can't convince people through words that a stereotype or assumption isn't true--rather, you have to _show_ that it isn't true through your actions. Talk is cheap, after all. (In fact, arguing _too_ hard can lead some people to suspect that you have something to hide!)

But, then, there will always be some people who will, for whatever reason, privilege their own beliefs or stereotypes above whatever's in front of their nose right now. Often, this is because parting with that belief or stereotype would force them to revisit some of their _other_ assumptions or beliefs, or would force them to admit they'd been wrong in a way that would put a dent in their self-esteem. Not a lot you can do about that, sadly.



			
				Umbra.exe said:
			
		

> But again, same goes for people with other interests too: Bronies, gamers, animators, artists, the list goes on.



Geeks, in other words. 



> I did want a fursuit (and still do), but now my mom's going to think I'm  even stranger than she already seems to think I am, when the truth is, I  just like making and wearing costumes. It's just a fun hobby to me.



Have you tried talking to your parents about this? Are you able to have conversations like that with them?

Here's what I would tend to do:

1) Reflect on why I like costuming etc., and maybe even write my thoughts down to clarify them.
2) Approach my parents at a time when they are relaxed and at ease.
3) Say, "Mum, Dad, I noticed that you seemed upset/worried/concerned/confused/whatever when....and I just wanted to clarify something, because I know you care about me, and want me to be healthy/be safe/be successful/whatever/whatever. I just wanted to explain that I  _________, because ___________ and __________. You know how (_insert metaphor about something the parents like, relate to, or understand, or about something "normal" people like, relate to or understand_)? It's basically like that. And, I always make sure to (_insert behaviors you do or precautions you take that reflect your parents worries or concerns_). I just wanted to clear the air. Does this make sense? What do you think?"

But, I realize not everybody can have this kind of chat with their parents.


----------



## chagen (Mar 6, 2013)

dont blab out your furry just to anyone.


----------



## Sar (Mar 6, 2013)

Taking it from me, I would add not asking the stupidest questions about the fandom that have been done to death.

that is what google is for.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 6, 2013)

nadja said:


> well before joing here i was on two forums but when i made it clear that i was furry on my avatar they gave comments like furfag( it was hard tell if was a fucking joke at first ) or something but one member said i was the first open furry there. but on second one when i told the club my story i was in on tvtropes but the admin from the other site barged in told that i was overacting and used my banning as a way to get his story more acepted more than mine. i'am not saying the websites name in case it happens again



Sorry if I'm sounding rude, but you might want to spell check and  grammar check that to make it more readable. Some of the people here get  really upset over things like this (just saying as a friendly word of  advice ).

For some reason I find this story of yours very  interesting. If you don't mind me asking, can you tell me the names of  the two forums? I'm not quite sure what you mean by "in case it happens  again" since this is a different forum, but if you don't want to  publicly post the names of the sites, can you send me a PM of them and  maybe a summary of what happened? If you don't want to do that, it's  cool . I don't know why, but your story seems to have some kind of  appeal to me, and I'm suddenly interested. It's probably because I like  making new friends and you sort of caught my eye. And don't worry, I'm  very open minded about things, so I wont judge you (unless your some  kind of cannibal or something lol, but I doubt that's true ). So if  you want to PM me about it or something, that'd be cool, and if you want  to keep it private that's cool to, I'll respect your whatever decision  you make . Also, I think it would be hilarious if I came to an  "anti-furry" site and made it clear that I'm a furry. I wonder how they  would react. It would definitely be hilarious to  see people's overreactions about me being a furry and responding with a  sort of "whatever" attitude about it. So, whatever you want to do just let me know


----------



## chagen (Mar 7, 2013)

sorry i was drinking at the time typing it and i know. its it just bugs me and tv tropes.


----------



## Mikhal18 (Mar 7, 2013)

The Hardest things about being a furry:
- being a furry for years while not knowing the correct name for almost 7 years;
- being the only one in my friends' circle that has "some" internet culture (memes, internet jokes, "those" sites that you know to be awesome but certain people won't ever get the jokes (language, theme and so on)...; _(not sure if I was clear here)_
- being probably the only one who feels comfortable with the English language (most of my friends can't even form a short sentence);
- Being a bit reluctant of Leaving the Den and assume myself as a furry. My parents don't even know that I'm not straight nor gay; 
_------^as about this, I must clear that in Portugal, meme-ish stuff, internet stuff, slangs, some stuff like "pansexuality" or "furries" are stuff that most 30/40 year old people ignore/don't know/have no knowledge/don't give a fuck/or don't even know how to log into the internet... yep.;
_- Living in a country located deep in the planet's ass, that's not even possible to find a damn convention around here, not even a single damn party. Also, in this same "Deep-Ass" Country, it's almost impossible to find someone who actually knows / has interest in furries, so please, bear with me, I'm probably lonely in this 600km, 10.000.000 people country;

^TL;DR
IF you want to be a furry in Portugal, please tell me and I'll keep you company. Otherwise, you'll feel just like me: lonely ;__; _*snivels*_


----------



## Symlus (Mar 7, 2013)

@above. You can now change your location to Portugal. Also, I'm certain there are some closet furry's there as well.


----------



## Mikhal18 (Mar 8, 2013)

Of course there are, the hardest part is to find them, since (idk why) people are somewhat "afraid" of assuming what they are.
(currently I found a Portuguesefur group but it seems quite inactive)

Still, I hope this gets a "little" mainstream so the tendency strikes my country for good (like what happened with Anime in the last few years).


----------



## Troj (Mar 8, 2013)

Mikhal--do the people under 30 get Internet culture? 

Do you think Portugal has its own Internet culture, or does it derive a lot of stuff from the U.S.?

Also, do these help?:

Portuguese Furs

Portguese Fur/DeviantArt

Furries from Portugal

Furry em Portugal 

Furries Who Live in Portugal

 Wolf Liru


----------



## badlands (Mar 8, 2013)

Where I live the word 'mate' is a term used to describe a friend, any friend. I had to work to get out of the habit of calling people 'mate' or 'mates' due to the misunderstandings caused.


----------



## Mikhal18 (Mar 8, 2013)

Troj said:


> Mikhal--do the people under 30 get Internet culture?


Well, yes some do. Mostly below 25. 



			
				Troj said:
			
		

> Do you think Portugal has its own Internet culture, or does it derive a lot of stuff from the U.S.?


It does derive from other countries, since this country is to small to develop anything on its own... and I mean anything... (pow, yes I said it)




			
				Troj said:
			
		

> Also, do these help?:
> 
> Portuguese Furs - This one is related to the Portugues Fur Group here in FA
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Links Troy <3 Especially the last one, which I will stalk like hell follow and get who he is <3

@Badlands: if you use the term "matey" there won't be any misunderstandings, will they? 8D Nah srsly. I can already picture some people's reactions to the phrase "Hey! Let's go, mate", said reasonably fast  ._.


----------



## 1nf1n1reaver (Mar 8, 2013)

That some of my friends strongly believe that furries only exist in the stereotypical kind of way. What makes it weird is that two (possibly three) of them are bronies.


----------



## Car Fox (Mar 8, 2013)

To be honest, a Brony is a type of furry.


----------



## Krieger (Mar 8, 2013)

For me the hardest thing is not being able to tell anyone...
And feeling like the only furry where I am


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 8, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> To be honest, a Brony is a type of furry.



f you told that to an actual brony, they'd lynch you on the spot.


----------



## Troj (Mar 8, 2013)

1nf1n1reaver said:


> That some of my friends strongly believe that furries only exist in the stereotypical kind of way. What makes it weird is that two (possibly three) of them are bronies.



Yep. 

It's frustrating when someone says, "I'm not an X," and then proceeds to describe some kind of strawman character that doesn't really exist in reality. (Of course, there's always room for debate and discussion here, concerning what constitutes a "strawman," what might be thought of as an "outlier," and what's an accurate portrayal/understanding of the dark side of a given group or community. We've probably all run up against folks at one time or another who've argued that the stereotypes regarding their particular group or community aren't true, while confirming all of those same stereotypes!) 

Anywho, it's typical for people to split hairs, delve into semantics, and engage in stereotyping in order to differentiate themselves and their identity from that of some disliked or stigmatized group or person. Hence bronies splitting hairs in order to avoid being branded as "furries."


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 8, 2013)

Troj said:


> Anywho, it's typical for people to split hairs, delve into semantics, and engage in stereotyping in order to differentiate themselves and their identity from that of some disliked or stigmatized group or person. Hence bronies splitting hairs in order to avoid being branded as "furries."



Though I have to say in their defense that most bronies aren't furries to begin with and only fans of that particular show. It's like calling one a hardcore gamer because the only game they play is Kingdom hearts or Persona 4. That doesn't make one a gamer, but just a fan of a particular series.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 8, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> f you told that to an actual brony, they'd lynch you on the spot.


Unless of course that brony also identifies as a furry. 



> Where I live the word 'mate' is a term used to describe a friend, any  friend. I had to work to get out of the habit of calling people 'mate'  or 'mates' due to the misunderstandings caused.


That's hilarious.


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Mar 8, 2013)

Watching cis&straight, furry guys whine about how in one [sub]tiny[/sub] aspect of their lives they're considered gay until proven straight and how there are too many openly gay people around.  It's like






Lol they don't even realize how stupid they look to the rest of us. Hmm, but that's more of the most bemusing part than the hardest part, isn't it?

Hmm, I guess the hardest part would be dealing with people outside of the fandom that think being a furry is some sort of big, fucked up, zoophilic deal. It not only comes completely out of left field (like seriously, I've never in my life heard that view on cartoon animals until I joined DA), but it actually makes these new furries think that being a furry makes them some sort of martry or oppressed minority or somethin'. 
Not even going to go into how messed up it is that some of these people put liking anthros on par with raping a dog.


----------



## Troj (Mar 8, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Though I have to say in their defense that most bronies aren't furries to begin with and only fans of that particular show. It's like calling one a hardcore gamer because the only game they play is Kingdom hearts or Persona 4. That doesn't make one a gamer, but just a fan of a particular series.



True. However, there's a tonal difference, in that the Kingdom Hearts enthusiast usually won't flip out and try to paddle upstream in a desperate attempt to shake off the dreaded "gamer" label. It's rather like when people go out of their way to prove how heterosexual they are, because gay people are icky-poo. It's silly and puerile.

The ponies are anthro animals, and therefore "furry." Ergo, even if they don't necessarily meet criteria for actually being full-fledged card-carrying furries, bronies at least shouldn't get high-n-mighty about being "not-furries."


----------



## chagen (Mar 8, 2013)

actually me being furry has been a blast. but that cant be said about my music tastes in real life.


----------



## Valnyr (Mar 9, 2013)

Getting out to cons.


----------



## Joey (Mar 9, 2013)

1nf1n1reaver said:


> That some of my friends strongly believe that furries only exist in the stereotypical kind of way. What makes it weird is that two (possibly three) of them are bronies.



Next time your brony friends talk shit, just ask them why they jack off to ponies so much.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 9, 2013)

Alex The Lemur said:


> Next time your brony friends talk shit, just ask them why they jack off to ponies so much.



Revenge is a dish best served cold and sticky :twisted:

*@1nf1n1reaver:*

It might tear some friendships a bit, but hey, if your friends know you're a furry and think that you're a fursuit sex fanatic who rapes cats, then your friendship has already fallen apart.

Just be sure to let them know they're not the only ones who can throw stereotypes out there.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Mar 9, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> You are a _normal_ one. If I wasn't  into the sexual side of the fandom I don't know how I'd stay in the  fandom and deal with it. More power to you :smile:
> ....


Among furries, it doesn't seem like I'm all that normal sometimes. ^^; Thanks though. 
Although, sometimes it does bother me when I see a seemingly innocent picture and it turns out to be fetish work, or a picture with clean intentions gets dirty comments, or requests for a "mature" version... For the most part I try to ignore it, though. I don't tend to browse art much anyway, so it's not a big problem to me. As long as people leave my stuff alone, I guess I'm OK. XD



benignBiotic said:


> ....
> On that subject It kind of sucks meeting a cool fur only to find out they are only  in it for the sexual stuff. I've met a few furs who seemed really  interesting until everything that came out of their mouth was a  variation of "Yiff yiff yiff?"


Thankfully, I don't think I've really met people like that. I think for nearly any fandom, you'll find people like that. Or even people who are like that all the time... I just try to avoid them, or if I can't do that, steer the topic onto something else.




Troj said:


> ....
> Have you tried talking to your parents about this? Are you able to have conversations like that with them?
> 
> Here's what I would tend to do:
> ...





Troj said:


> ....In fact, arguing _too_ hard can lead some people to suspect that you have something to hide!
> ....



Actually, this is what I'm kind of afraid of. I just never bring stuff like that up because it will likely make things worse, I think. The topic doesn't really come up much, so I don't really talk about costumes and such most of the time. I used to a lot, but I realized it seemed to weird out my mom, so I've toned things down. Now if I want to work on a costume, I just keep her in the dark about it. >>; It helps that I drive now and don't need her to take me to the store.

Anyways, I'm not even sure myself why I like costuming... It's just fun, I guess. I'm really not sure why I like it so _much_ though, I always seem to be drawing costumes that I never actually end up making, or going to stores and noting the items I could use. Sometimes I joke that it has to do with the day I was born, hehe. I rarely actually _wear_ costumes though. I mostly just draw/sketch them out. It would be neat to do something costume/makeup related as a job or career though, someday. I think it's unlikely that will happen, however.

Anyways, my parents are usually okay with me making things as long as I finish what I started, and not just forget about something I already bought stuff for. The "My Strange Addiction" show, though, seemed to freak out my mom a little. She joked about me being like that girl, but sometimes a joke can have a grain of truth to it... I think she really suspected that I might turn out like that person. So I'm hesitant to go and make a fursuit and make her think I'm stranger than she already seems to think I am. Especially since the costume's not "from" anything, you know, like a recognizable character from an existing series... She questions me for doing that too, and bugs me about it when I choose to dress as anything even remotely obscure to her.

Uhh... Sorry for all that rambling... ^^; But thank you for the advice... Although I don't want to do that, thanks for taking the time to suggest it. I appreciate the thought.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 9, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> Among furries, it doesn't seem like I'm all that normal sometimes. ^^; Thanks though.
> Although, sometimes it does bother me when I see a seemingly innocent picture and it turns out to be fetish work, or a picture with clean intentions gets dirty comments, or requests for a "mature" version... For the most part I try to ignore it, though. I don't tend to browse art much anyway, so it's not a big problem to me. As long as people leave my stuff alone, I guess I'm OK. XD


I meant normal by society's standards not amongst furries 

That stuff is just what I mean. Being a furry who isn't into the dirty stuff must be so rough :-[


----------



## Troj (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey, my pleasure. Hope I wasn't invasive, intrusive, or pushy!  

I've had to have a few conversations like these with my parents, and I've helped friends, clients, and other folks weigh how and whether to broach certain subjects with their own friends and family members. It's a common dilemma.

Well, and when you know the other person is totally in the dark, your decision, I think, is more straightforward than when you suspect, or especially, know that The Dreaded Topic is *somewhere* on the person's radar, because there are so many unknowns there. In the latter case, you have to ask yourself whether not broaching the subject is laying the groundwork for a future shitstorm, or if bringing it up is what will cause the shitstorm, or if a shitstorm is preferable to the person sulking or brooding in silence--and, sometimes, you're destined to have a shitstorm or a resentful brood-fest either way!



> Actually, this is what I'm kind of afraid of.



Aha. Makes sense. It sounds like you're concerned you used to bring it up too much, and it freaked out your mama.



> Anyways, I'm not even sure myself why I like costuming... It's just fun, I guess. I'm really not sure why I like it so _much_  though, I always seem to be drawing costumes that I never actually end  up making, or going to stores and noting the items I could use.  Sometimes I joke that it has to do with the day I was born, hehe. I  rarely actually _wear_ costumes though. I mostly just draw/sketch  them out. It would be neat to do something costume/makeup related as a  job or career though, someday. I think it's unlikely that will happen,  however.



Hey, why do some people feel compelled to write stories, or doodle cartoon characters, or draw fractals, or solve equations? If you ask, lots of folks will say, "Well, I just do!" 

We feel inspired, or even, compelled to do that which allows us to use our strengths, hone our skills, have fun, express ourselves, cultivate a sense of meaning and purpose, and, ultimately, feel like we have a real, true reason for getting up in the morning.

I really think this interest of yours has serious career-potential, though, and could be exploited and developed in LOTS of different ways. Don't despair .

Ooh, and what do you mean about the day you were born, if I can ask?



> The "My Strange Addiction" show, though, seemed to freak out my mom a  little. She joked about me being like that girl, but sometimes a joke  can have a grain of truth to it... I think she really suspected that I  might turn out like that person.



And having your mom suspect that you might end up like a nutso on a TV documentary really hurts, no doubt.

Hey, I just had another idea--mind if I throw it out there? If movies and shows are able to sway your mom's opinion of things, do you think her opinion might be swayed towards the positive if she saw, say, a documentary or two on Jim Henson, and/or the Jim Henson Company? 

I don't know how she'd respond to "Being Elmo" given Kevin Clash's recent fall from grace, but it was very nice. There's also "The World of Jim Henson," "The Making of Dinosaurs," "Inside the Labyrinth," and "Henson's Place: The Man Behind the Muppets." They're not documentaries, but you might also check out episodes of "The Storyteller" and "The Jim Henson Hour," because they're short, sweet, and really show off the company's technical chops and incredible, boundless creativity.

No sane, fair person would ever accuse the likes of Henson, Oz, Nelson, and Clash of being "creepy" or "weird" for doing what they do, and no one can say that their passion for puppets and costuming hasn't been marketable and lucrative. 

Well, and if push comes to shove, or you think this approach wouldn't work with your mum, you can still enjoy these documentaries yourself .



> She questions me for doing that too, and bugs me about it when I choose to dress as anything even remotely obscure to her.



Interesting! Why's that, do you think?


----------



## 1nf1n1reaver (Mar 9, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Revenge is a dish best served cold and sticky
> 
> @1nf1n1reaver:
> 
> ...


Unfortunately your right... At the moment they're the only people at the moment who I somewhat identify with... there are other people but they either have a completely different timetable to me or are in a different tutor in which case I could switch....


Alex The Lemur said:


> Next time your brony friends talk shit, just ask them why they jack off to ponies so much.


xD I don't think that'd be such a good idea... especially since one of them (who I've had many arguments with before) gets annoyed really easily and gets to the point where we both start shouting at each other...
I'm probably not going to stay on for too long at a level (I might finish the year but thats about it). So hopefully I wont have to deal with this kind of view for much longer (or from these people at least).


Troj said:


> Yep.
> 
> It's frustrating when someone says, "I'm not an X," and then proceeds to describe some kind of strawman character that doesn't really exist in reality. (Of course, there's always room for debate and discussion here, concerning what constitutes a "strawman," what might be thought of as an "outlier," and what's an accurate portrayal/understanding of the dark side of a given group or community. We've probably all run up against folks at one time or another who've argued that the stereotypes regarding their particular group or community aren't true, while confirming all of those same stereotypes!)
> 
> Anywho, it's typical for people to split hairs, delve into semantics, and engage in stereotyping in order to differentiate themselves and their identity from that of some disliked or stigmatized group or person. Hence bronies splitting hairs in order to avoid being branded as "furries."


True... Why we all cant just get along is a mystery to me.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Mar 9, 2013)

Troj said:


> Hey, my pleasure. Hope I wasn't invasive, intrusive, or pushy!


Not at all! I think what you said is helpful to know should I ever feel the need to bring it up to my mom. (My dad doesn't really care as much, hehe.)



Troj said:


> Hey, why do some people feel compelled to write stories, or doodle  cartoon characters, or draw fractals, or solve equations? If you ask,  lots of folks will say, "Well, I just do!"
> 
> We feel inspired, or even, compelled to do that which allows us to use  our strengths, hone our skills, have fun, express ourselves, cultivate a  sense of meaning and purpose, and, ultimately, feel like we have a  real, true reason for getting up in the morning.
> 
> I really think this interest of yours has serious career-potential,  though, and could be exploited and developed in LOTS of different ways.  Don't despair :smile:.


I guess one reason I like sewing and costuming is because I like to have something "tangible" when I'm done. I enjoy sculpting and sewing stuffed animals for this reason as well. It feels odd though, because I've learned to sew and sculpt only recently, and I enjoy it so much.

I do hope I can turn this interest in a career someday, but I'm rather torn between it and drawing and animation, which I've liked doing for even longer. It's hard to decide between them...



Troj said:


> Ooh, and what do you mean about the day you were born, if I can ask?


Oh, I forgot to say, didn't I? I was born on Halloween. It probably sounded like something deeper, but it's just as simple as that, I guess. ^^; It's just funny to me that I like costumes a lot, and my birthday happens to be Halloween. I just joke to myself about it though, I'm not sure that even has anything to do with it. It is rather fun to dress up on my birthday and have costume birthday parties though. 



Troj said:


> And having your mom suspect that you might end up like a nutso on a TV documentary really hurts, no doubt.


 Yeah, pretty much. It's probably my fault for not changing the channel though.



Troj said:


> Hey, I just had another idea--mind if I throw it out there? If movies  and shows are able to sway your mom's opinion of things, do you think  her opinion might be swayed towards the positive if she saw, say, a  documentary or two on Jim Henson, and/or the Jim Henson Company?
> ....
> Well, and if push comes to shove, or you think this approach wouldn't  work with your mum, you can still enjoy these documentaries yourself :wink:.


That sounds like something to try, I'll look into that. And like you said, I'll probably enjoy them myself. ^^




Troj said:


> Interesting! Why's that, do you think?


I'm not quite sure, really. I guess she likes it when I dress as something she and others can actually recognize. And of course, an original character is hardly recognizable to most people. I've never dressed as an original character, but I do tend to pick characters from my favorite videogames... They're not super-obscure, but not as popular as say, Super Mario or Pikachu.



I forgot to say something about the whole "Bronies and Furries" conversation... I also used to think "Hey, Bronies are just a specialized type of Furry," but now that I think about it, if someone just likes one specific "furry" thing, say, they liked the movie Robin Hood, but no other anthropomorphic movies, then are they really a Furry? I mean, if they only like one thing, and they don't think they're a furry, then I don't think they should be considered that. Hope that made sense. Sort of like if someone likes Star Trek, but has no interest in other Sci-Fi things, then are they really a general Sci-Fi fan? Or if someone watched Thomas the Tank Engine as a kid and liked it, that doesn't automatically make them a train enthusiast.

But regardless of that, both fandoms can be pretty weird at times, so no one should be pointing fingers at each other, in my opinion.


----------



## Troj (Mar 10, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> I guess one reason I like sewing and costuming is because I like to have something "tangible" when I'm done. I enjoy sculpting and sewing stuffed animals for this reason as well. It feels odd though, because I've learned to sew and sculpt only recently, and I enjoy it so much.



Well, that makes perfect sense.

And, no offense to gamers and suchlike, but being able to create something tangible with your own hands certainly puts you in a better position than the person whose crowning achievement is having logged 500 hours on WoW .



> I do hope I can turn this interest in a career someday, but I'm rather torn between it and drawing and animation, which I've liked doing for even longer. It's hard to decide between them...



You may have to decide which thing to study formally, but I don't see why you shouldn't be able to do them all in your life!

When I was picking between areas of formal study, I tried to go with the field that would theoretically give me the greatest amount of breadth and leverage, and allow me to do the most of what I liked later. Not sure how one makes that choice in the arts, though.



> I was born on Halloween. It probably sounded like something deeper, but it's just as simple as that, I guess. ^^; It's just funny to me that I like costumes a lot, and my birthday happens to be Halloween. I just joke to myself about it though, I'm not sure that even has anything to do with it. It is rather fun to dress up on my birthday and have costume birthday parties though.



Yo, yo, fellow Scorpio!

Halloween is the best holiday.



> I'm not quite sure, really. I guess she likes it when I dress as something she and others can actually recognize. And of course, an original character is hardly recognizable to most people. I've never dressed as an original character, but I do tend to pick characters from my favorite videogames... They're not super-obscure, but not as popular as say, Super Mario or Pikachu.



Interesting that your mom would be annoyed or threatened by that, though. Is she generally threatened by what she doesn't know or understand, or does she suspect that characters she can't recognize are somehow sinister or unsafe, or is this an example of "My nostalgia is innocent, lovely, and poignant, your nostalgia is creepy and puerile," or what? 



> I mean, if they only like one thing, and they don't think they're a furry, then I don't think they should be considered that. Hope that made sense. Sort of like if someone likes Star Trek, but has no interest in other Sci-Fi things, then are they really a general Sci-Fi fan? Or if someone watched Thomas the Tank Engine as a kid and liked it, that doesn't automatically make them a train enthusiast.



Nope. But, on the other hand, since they have a toe in that world, they shouldn't be a complete ass to/about the people who are more involved or interested in it, in a wimpy attempt to somehow seem less geeky or less uncool. 



> But regardless of that, both fandoms can be pretty weird at times, so no one should be pointing fingers at each other, in my opinion.



That too. Absolutely. Nerds in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.

The more lovely furries I get to know, the more I have to roll my eyes when my equally-geeky-if-not-more-so friends and acquaintances mock all furries for being horny, socially awkward sperglords. Projection much?


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Mar 11, 2013)

Troj said:


> ....
> And, no offense to gamers and suchlike, but being able to create  something tangible with your own hands certainly puts you in a better  position than the person whose crowning achievement is having logged 500  hours on WoW :wink:.


 Yeah, putting so many hours into something that can be wiped clean in the blink of an eye scares me a bit. For example, when an online game shuts down, and all that work one put into their online character was for naught... That must really stink. Same goes for working on a digital project for a long period of time and having it get corrupted or deleted somehow.



Troj said:


> You may have to decide which thing to study formally, but I don't see why you shouldn't be able to do them all in your life!
> 
> When I was picking between areas of formal study, I tried to go with the  field that would theoretically give me the greatest amount of breadth  and leverage, and allow me to do the most of what I liked later. Not  sure how one makes that choice in the arts, though.


That's sort of what I was thinking as well. I know the arts are a very broad subject, but unfortunately that's also why I'm having trouble narrowing things down...



Troj said:


> Interesting that your mom would be annoyed or threatened by that,  though. Is she generally threatened by what she doesn't know or  understand, or does she suspect that characters she can't recognize are  somehow sinister or unsafe, or is this an example of "My nostalgia is  innocent, lovely, and poignant, your nostalgia is creepy and puerile,"  or what?


It's not so much that she's creeped out or anything, I think she just wants to be able to recognize what I'm dressed as, especially at our costume parties, when people might ask her what I'm dressed as. I guess maybe she feels embarrassed when she doesn't know, or the other person doesn't recognize the costume? Both my mom and dad are like that, in that they like my costumes to be recognizable characters.

At the same time, I can kind of see where she's coming from... last Halloween, one of my friends dressed as a rather obscure form of Spiderman, and pretty much no one recognized the character. That's happened to me as well, but my costume wasn't very accurate, so there's that. ^^; I got mistaken for everything from a professional wrestler to a Ninja Turtle! XD




Troj said:


> Nerds in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.


...I absolutely love this.






briantaylor said:


> For me, the hardest thing about being a furry is seeing furries use the term â€anthroâ€. Itâ€™s a very faulty shortening of _anthropomorphic_ character, seeing as anthro is actually greek for _man_ or _human_, which is the complete opposite of what youâ€™re trying to say.
> 
> God, it just drives me insaneâ€¦



This doesn't drive me nuts as much as seeing people misspell "digitigrade." People always seem to be misspelling it as digitgrade or digigrade ("digigrade" is the worst to me, for some reason)...


Although, I did just see a YouTube comment saying, 

"Furries are pretty much just fans of anthropomorphic anthros." 

"....fans of anthropomorphic anthros."

"....*anthropomorphic anthros.*"

:evil:


----------



## Troj (Mar 11, 2013)

Anthropomorphic anthros. It's recursive!

Well, and games are fun, but it's hard to make a vocation or life ambition out of "I can mash the 'Enter' key really fast." Games can teach patience, self-control, creativity, ingenuity, and perseverance, granted, but these fruits may be more subtle and less obvious than if you had knitted a sweater, or wrote a story.

It sounds like both of your parents are threatened or embarrassed by what they don't know or don't understand, and/or are intensely socially conscious, and are afraid of being mocked or dismissed by their peers. 

That's sad, at some level, because it's that kind of fear that prevents us from learning, exploring, and having fun.

You could always troll your parents by going as something REALLY obscure or high-concept, like the Doppler Effect .

Here's an idea: do you think ya'll would enjoy educating each other about your respective interests? You share more of what you enjoy, and they get to share more about what they enjoy? If it were two-way, they might enjoy it more, and see it as less threatening or daunting.

Then, as they came to have a better understanding of the characters you enjoy, and why you enjoy them, they might feel less threatened when you dress up as one of those characters, or when their friends don't recognize that character.


----------



## Bluey (Mar 24, 2013)

Telling that fursuitting is fun to people remained from pre stone age.
Telling not all furries are gay to 13 years old youtuber pretending to be like angry german kid by typing alot of curses in CAPS


----------



## MichaelLeonhardt (Mar 24, 2013)

I guess I sorta have the "Furst World Problems" when it comes to Furdom.

Wanting to get into suiting but having no money or skill to buy or create my own suit.
Having amazing character designs, but no ability to draw them.

As for the whole Brony vs Furry thing, Bronies just like a special type of furry.
I see Furry as this all encompassing genre that includes all works wherein the characters are animals, or animal-like.
MLP happens to fall within that category. Thus, people that like MLP fall into that category. But, since they don't like ALL furry stuff, they are not labeled as Furries.
We label them differently because they may only like the specific type of Furry media.


----------



## Roon Sazi (Mar 24, 2013)

Not grabbing a dog and just rapi-no.

I'd say the hardest part for me is not knowing any local furs. I've found some community sites for where I live but they're updated infrequently and furmeets are located a little too far away for me to get to easily. Or at least mediumly.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 25, 2013)

MichaelLeonhardt said:


> I guess I sorta have the *"Furst World Problems"* when it comes to Furdom.


That is such an awesome phrase.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Mar 25, 2013)

I think I'd probably add the fact that you may have several close friends hundreds of miles away who you may never meet in person.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 25, 2013)

MichaelLeonhardt said:


> I guess I sorta have the "Furst World Problems" when it comes to Furdom.
> 
> Wanting to get into suiting but having no money or skill to buy or create my own suit.
> Having amazing character designs, but no ability to draw them.
> ...


Heheh, they sure are special all right.


----------



## chagen (Mar 25, 2013)

_well the hardest thing for me was the two forums i was on before being here.

also for the bony thing i don't see the difference. _


----------



## Parker (Mar 27, 2013)

For me it's trying to explain to people how being a furry isn't a "fetish"
Also, people assuming you're into bestiality


----------



## mojisu (Mar 28, 2013)

Carrying the cross all the way to Calvary.

Seriously though not to offend everyone but furries are the whiniest bunch ever. I mean every couple of days a thread pops up about issues that I didn't think someone could make exist.
It's like I'd go to a star trek fan site and everyone would be whining about how many problems they encounter while being fans of star trek. Makes sense doesn't it?


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 28, 2013)

mojisu said:


> Seriously though not to offend everyone but furries are the whiniest bunch ever. I mean every couple of days a thread pops up about issues that I didn't think someone could make exist.
> It's like I'd go to a star trek fan site and everyone would be whining about how many problems they encounter while being fans of star trek. Makes sense doesn't it?



People just need something to complain about, and nerds are among the winiest bunch out there.  The way I see it, I chose to be a pert of this fandom and I accept all that it entails, the good, the bad and the ugly.


----------



## Kagisnad (Mar 30, 2013)

The lack of furries and furry-friendly people in the area. And of course, the lack of understanding that "normal" people have towards furries, but I've gotten used to that.


----------



## Sar (Mar 30, 2013)

mojisu said:


> Carrying the cross all the way to Calvary.
> 
> Seriously though not to offend everyone but furries are the whiniest bunch ever. I mean every couple of days a thread pops up about issues that I didn't think someone could make exist.
> It's like I'd go to a star trek fan site and everyone would be whining about how many problems they encounter while being fans of star trek. Makes sense doesn't it?



"MEH PARRRENTTTSS WONT EXCEPPPTTT FURRY AS MEH SEXUALLLITTYYY"

You sir, I agree with entirely. 
Some of the threads and journals I seen make me question the people and also their own logic. It's like a children's book for Tumblr.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 30, 2013)

The hardest thing for a furry would be his penis as he has wet dreams about yiffing foxy bois :V


----------



## TheNewBreed (Mar 30, 2013)

Mine, would be people assuming things about me being a furry. It seems whenever someone finds out I'm a furry they either don't know what it means and assumes it means I'm into beastiality or knows what it means and assumes I'm into roleplay or dressing up. I'm fine with people knowing I'm a furry, though if you don't know what it means ask and DON'T JUMP TO CONCLUSIONS DAMMIT!!


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 31, 2013)

mojisu said:


> Seriously though not to offend everyone but furries are the whiniest bunch ever. I mean every couple of days a thread pops up about issues that I didn't think someone could make exist.
> It's like I'd go to a star trek fan site and everyone would be whining about how many problems they encounter while being fans of star trek. Makes sense doesn't it?


Furst world problems! I want to see that phrase spread. 
It gets to be ridiculous. Anyone remember that dumb kiddo who started a hilarious discussion about wearing tails to school? 



> The hardest thing for a furry would be his penis as he has wet dreams about yiffing foxy bois :V


#trying too hard. Subtlety mang.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 31, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Furst world problems! I want to see that phrase spread.
> It gets to be ridiculous. Anyone remember that dumb kiddo who started a hilarious discussion about wearing tails to school?



I never seem to be able to find any of these so called stupid threads. Could you provide a link for me to go take a look?



benignBiotic said:


> #trying too hard. Subtlety mang.



Well, I'm sorry for not being funny enough :/


----------



## TheGr8MC (Apr 1, 2013)

There needs to be put a stop to the furries vs bronies war.  This so called war is nothing more then a schism instigated by the haters of 4Chan and Anonymous who want nothing more then to see both fandoms destroy each other before they crash and burn.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 1, 2013)

TheGr8MC said:


> There needs to be put a stop to the furries vs bronies war.  This so called war is nothing more then a schism instigated by the haters of 4Chan and Anonymous who want nothing more then to see both fandoms destroy each other before they crash and burn.



NO.
Bronies and furries will never be able to be friends!
Just like Star Trek and Star Wars fans.  
Yodaspeak in hell, Star Wars fandom.  

>:V


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 2, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> NO.
> Bronies and furries will never be able to be friends!
> 
> >:V


Haha. Angry sarcasm. Yeah the brony v. furry thing is/was stupid, but totally unavoidable. Furries are touchy about everything so when there were waves and waves of MLP stuff showing up a bunch of them got pissy. To be fair though there were plenty of bronies who were as annoying as the worst furries. 

Still wish I was in the fur fandom to witness the pony influx and backlash.


----------



## Khopesh (Apr 2, 2013)

I think my biggest problem was, oddly enough, coming to terms with my furriness. See, I stumbled upon the fandom probably around six years ago and discovered that there was a huge, well, "anti-furry" mentality among people on the internet because, "bestiality". I always enjoyed looking at the art and reading the stories made by furries, but I refused to admit I was one until a few weeks ago due to the perceived backlash that might accompany it. However, I thought about it, talked about it with a good friend, and discovered that being a furry made me happy. I've barely told anyone about it though. Three people total. But they're all good-hearted people. In fact, when I told one of them, her response was, "So you're the exact same person and there's nothing different about you?" Except for having a new identity as a serval (talking culturally - It's weird, I'd need a long time to explain it), yes, I am the same.


----------



## chagen (Apr 2, 2013)

anything pony related is not my cup of tea. :/


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 2, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Haha. Angry sarcasm. Yeah the brony v. furry thing is/was stupid, but totally unavoidable. Furries are touchy about everything so when there were waves and waves of MLP stuff showing up a bunch of them got pissy. To be fair though there were plenty of bronies who were as annoying as the worst furries.
> 
> Still wish I was in the fur fandom to witness the pony influx and backlash.



A lot of the internet became quite pissy, honestly, and it wasn't just furries.  Bronies have turned into the new furries online, meaning they're the ones who get the kick around from what I've noticed and people are starting to get over "furries are weird".  Also, trolls love making bronies angry by calling them furries.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 2, 2013)

Being around the weirdos who like to fuck dogs in real life.


----------



## Tigercougar (Apr 2, 2013)

...21 pages and no male has replied to this thread with "MY COCK!"??


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Apr 2, 2013)

Not really dramatic, but when someone catch you looking at furry art and then they are like -''Wtf?'' and your like - ''... can you knock, next time?''


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 2, 2013)

Xela-Dasi said:


> Not really dramatic, but when someone catch you looking at furry art and then they are like -''Wtf?'' and your like - ''... can you knock, next time?''


Well if it's sfw furry art there's no problem unless whoever enters has some presumption that _all _furry art constitutes some form of pornography.


----------



## Cat_Nipz (Apr 2, 2013)

The hardest thing about being a furry is coming across absolute morons like this: http://www.youtube.com/user/angrydead/feed?filter=2 on Youtube. It all worked out in the end, I basically counter trolled him and he got angry =D


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Apr 3, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> ...21 pages and no male has replied to this thread with "MY COCK!"??





-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> The hardest thing for a furry would be his penis as he has wet dreams about yiffing foxy bois :V



Well I kinda said that, but I put to much effort into it and it ended up not being that funny :/

I should've just said my cock instead, but oh well...


----------



## Troj (Apr 3, 2013)

Cat_Nipz said:


> The hardest thing about being a furry is coming across absolute morons like this: http://www.youtube.com/user/angrydead/feed?filter=2 on Youtube. It all worked out in the end, I basically counter trolled him and he got angry =D



Reading this, and finding it fascinating how practically everyone is certain they've won, when most of them come away sounding petty and idiotic. The OP might be a little brighter and a little more articulate than some of the people trying to argue with him along the way--which really, really isn't saying much, when you're talking about Youtube--but he still comes across as a "big fish in a small pond" arrogant-bully-type.

Which commenter were you?

How'd this idiotic conversation start? It seems to go on forever, and reading it is just making me angry, because it serves no purpose. It's people being mean to each other for the sake of being mean to someone.


----------



## Cat_Nipz (Apr 3, 2013)

Troj said:


> Reading this, and finding it fascinating how practically everyone is certain they've won, when most of them come away sounding petty and idiotic. The OP might be a little brighter and a little more articulate than some of the people trying to argue with him along the way--which really, really isn't saying much, when you're talking about Youtube--but he still comes across as a "big fish in a small pond" arrogant-bully-type.
> 
> Which commenter were you?
> 
> How'd this idiotic conversation start? It seems to go on forever, and reading it is just making me angry, because it serves no purpose. It's people being mean to each other for the sake of being mean to someone.



I am not a commenter on his page, and since his feed doesn't seem to update, it won't show his replies to my comments. But yeah lol, I asked him why he didn't like furries and he thought that they all had sex in fursuits and raped animals and stuff like that. It was pretty funny.

Here's some of his replies:

"Nothing you're not stupid because you're a Furry, you're a Furry because you're stupid. Academic achievement doesnt really equate to intellect sadly, I can see why you wouldnt go to a valid source which discusses sexuality in furries. That's because you're makingï»¿ the stance so it's you who backs it up."

"It's odd you keep guessing despite being wrong time and time again....you're not very bright are you? hence being a Furry I suppose. I actually used a broad variety of accounts and the patternï»¿ is relentless. Is the furry wiki a 'valid' source?"

And the sad thing is, is that I don't even think he's trolling lol.


----------



## Troj (Apr 3, 2013)

There have been formal studies of furry sexuality, but because they don't automatically confirm his biases, I doubt he'd accept them as valid.


----------



## Cat_Nipz (Apr 3, 2013)

Troj said:


> There have been formal studies of furry sexuality, but because they don't automatically confirm his biases, I doubt he'd accept them as valid.



I think he's mad because he was a fursuit rape child or something lol. I don't see any other reason for him to be wasting his life on Youtube arguing with furries all day.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 3, 2013)

Cat_Nipz said:


> I think he's mad because he was a fursuit rape child or something lol. I don't see any other reason for him to be wasting his life on Youtube arguing with furries all day.


I left a comment on one of his videos to see what kind of hilarious bs he comes out with next. I find it quite funny haha.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 3, 2013)

Cat_Nipz said:


> I am not a commenter on his page, and since his feed doesn't seem to update, it won't show his replies to my comments. But yeah lol, I asked him why he didn't like furries and he thought that they all had sex in fursuits and raped animals and stuff like that. It was pretty funny.
> 
> Here's some of his replies:
> 
> ...



It's youtube people. Just ignore his comments and lol at him.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 3, 2013)

Compared to the normal 'usa v europe mega racism war,' that stuff's nothing.


----------



## Tigercougar (Apr 3, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Compared to the normal 'usa v europe mega racism war,' that stuff's nothing.



How about the bile that gets posted any time a black person is featured in a video - from a real-life video to Disney cartoons.


----------



## MischievousPooka (Apr 4, 2013)

Never really had much of a problem.  I have gotten a few people ask me why I draw what I draw.  But that is it.


----------



## Razzyrazz (Apr 4, 2013)

*moneyyyyyy*

and my lack thereof


----------



## True-Stripes (Apr 4, 2013)

ive had a few ppl ask me if i was into beast stuff bc of being a furry e.e ppl are weird x3


----------



## trolol (Apr 4, 2013)

Hardest part of being a furry: 

Telling your parents you're gay


----------



## Avindur (Apr 5, 2013)

Not having any real life furry friends because around here it is infested with morons. All around my high school it's a bunch of dumb rednecks and your "too cool for you"  mental attituded ( is that a word? ha) swagfags. Yea, if I ever told any of my friends I was a furry their response would amount to pretty much this: "Nigga you gay fuck off bitch." (And it is a predominately white school, I have  no idea why my friends try to talk like they are black or whatever. And im just bein dumb in my bio if you read it and it seema like im tryin to talk like im street or whatever haha.)


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 5, 2013)

Probably the fact that 99% of the furry community is overly molested with people who have severe cases of Histrionic Personality Disorder who take themselves (and their fandom) ~waaaaay~ too seriously.  Then again, I'm not so sure if I actually qualify as a "furry", since I just like cutesy art stuffs.  I have no wanton fantasies about being covered in fur (pleh) or otherwise being animal like in any way.  I do enjoy labeling myself as a furry though...mostly to poke fun at myself.  Being a furry is hilarious!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 5, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> Probably the fact that 99% of the furry community is overly molested with people who have severe cases of Histrionic Personality Disorder who take themselves (and their fandom) ~waaaaay~ too seriously.  Then again, I'm not so sure if I actually qualify as a "furry", since I just like cutesy art stuffs.  I have no wanton fantasies about being covered in fur (pleh) or otherwise being animal like in any way.  I do enjoy labeling myself as a furry though...mostly to poke fun at myself.  Being a furry is hilarious!



Let me guess, disagreeing with your 'facts' means I'm crying fursecution?


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 5, 2013)

If you want to take yourself overly serious like to the point where "words on a screen" in a faux, virtual, pseudo-reality construct bother you to the point of self-inflicting irrational emotional bias and butthurt...hey, I got no problems with that at all!  In fact, to be honest, I think it's pretty darn funny!


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 7, 2013)

A vision. It comes to XoTsuixgaMushPachi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I see your future, Mispus. 
I see a whirlpool, no...a voracious _tornado_ spiraling about with only the fiercest of winds nature can muster...
Within the deathly funnel are the users of FAF screaming... "DRAMA DRAMA DRAMA" as they righteously rebel against the bullshit you post.

Don't despair, Mispus.
Under the Pachi Cross, anything is possible...


----------



## TigerBeacon (Apr 7, 2013)

Hardest thing about being a furry? Finding someone who isn't obsessed with their genitals.


----------



## Zabrina (Apr 13, 2013)

Hardest part...


Ah.

My sister's a furry and she always says, "Me and Abby are total furries! bwaaaaah!"


I'm an otherkin, not a furry.

So, you may call it the hardest thing about not being a furry.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Apr 13, 2013)

Wading through the astronomical amount of dicks and ponies on e621.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 13, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> Wading through the astronomical amount of dicks and ponies on e621.


Heheh, well that's what you get when you wade through the depths of e621. XD


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Apr 13, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Hardest part...
> 
> 
> Ah.
> ...



What is an otherkin anyway?


----------



## Riho (Apr 13, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> Wading through the astronomical amount of dicks and ponies on e621.


You do know that it's possible to just turn off dicks and ponies, right?
Being an *ahem* e621 veteran, I know quite a bit about the place. Murr~

And to add my own opinion: Angsty weenies on FA and FAF. 
Also, the amount of deaths and suicides.
Since we are a relatively small minority, every death is a serious sad blow. Every time I find a (Deceased) page on FA, I literally cry, and it ruins my day.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 13, 2013)

Is the death and suicide rate actually higher amongst our group?

[than a control of similar demographics]


----------



## ursiphiliac (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello, my name is Ursa. _"Hi, Ursa." _And I'm a furry. I joined the Furries Anonymous Forums last month, because I recognized I had a problem. The hardest part, to me, about being a furry is reconciling my addiction to anthropomorphic animals and my sheer disgust of 90% of the furry phenomenon. The giant eyes. The interspecies yiffing. The murring. The... the _suits._ It's all so adorable and horrifying. *cries* _Applause_


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 13, 2013)

Something I bring on myself with my faggotry so I don't complain about it really. I tend to be seen as an engine for fap fodder. When I post like a spaceship, photography, something funny, or cute, it gets ignored by most. Many people tend to try and be nice to me, but these comments are: 
1) made with the intent on asking what girl I'll be drawing next 
2) only made on my steamier stuff
3) hinting that they want a drawing from me, which staunchly, blatantly ignore

I actually remember posting a journal saying I had a big surprise piece for for last Christmas and got about 4 or 5 comments asking if it was gonna be the generic prototypical hot chick juicing out of a sexy scanty Christmas outfit. You know the kind. The ones with a bland sexual innuendo like "Have you been naughty?" sort of thing. When I posted B.E.S. Christmas Core, two of those same people  wanting something hot had said they were expecting something else. Not that I cared if they did, but I noticed they also hadn't faved it (not hard to see).

So yeah, that's basically what I deal with. I wanna say it's entirely my fault since I'm drawing that sort of thing, but damn...


----------



## Riho (Apr 13, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Is the death and suicide rate actually higher amongst our group?
> 
> [than a control of similar demographics]


I assume so, since we are "strange" people, and there aren't really A LOT of us.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Apr 13, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> What is an otherkin anyway?



I think otherkin essentially believe that they are something other than human in spirit.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Apr 13, 2013)

Riho said:


> You do know that it's possible to just turn off dicks and ponies, right?
> Being an *ahem* e621 veteran, I know quite a bit about the place. Murr~
> 
> And to add my own opinion: Angsty weenies on FA and FAF.
> ...



Doesn't work.


----------



## Riho (Apr 13, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> Doesn't work.


THERE'S A LITTLE GODDAMNED MINUS SIGN NEXT TO THE TAG! CLICK DAT SHEEIT!


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Apr 13, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> I think otherkin essentially believe that they are something other than human in spirit.



Really? I thought those were Therians 



Riho said:


> THERE'S A LITTLE GODDAMNED MINUS SIGN NEXT TO THE TAG! CLICK DAT SHEEIT!



Riho's getting mad, you better do what he says before he goes full out hyena on you


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Apr 13, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Really? I thought those were Therians



I think therians are a subgroup of otherkin, but don't quote me on that. They are similar, I know that much.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 13, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Really? I thought those were Therians


Here: http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Therian#Therian and http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Otherkin. They're similar, but not the same.


----------



## Riho (Apr 13, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Riho's getting mad, you better do what he says before he goes full out hyena on you


I will nom on your foot for DAYS.


----------



## Zuranis (Apr 13, 2013)

TigerBeacon said:


> Hardest thing about being a furry? Finding someone who isn't obsessed with their genitals.


I think we're all obsessed with our genitals.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Apr 13, 2013)

Riho said:


> I will nom on your foot for DAYS.



Sounds sexy 



Zuranis said:


> I think we're all obsessed with our genitals.



Oh, definitely


----------



## dcdsharkattack03 (Apr 13, 2013)

Aside from joining the forums here and telling my wife of my interest, I've not really made it known to anyone. I just don't feel like it's necessary to cry out to the world that I'm into the anthro arts. Plus, my interests in the fandom are really rather limited. The experience I've had here so far has been pretty positive, though.


----------



## ursiphiliac (Apr 13, 2013)

dcdsharkattack03 said:


> Aside from joining the forums here and telling my wife of my interest, I've not really made it known to anyone.



I'd be interested in hearing how your wife took it and how you broke it to her, if you don't mind sharing (but maybe there's a more appropriate thread for that than this one.)


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 13, 2013)

Being assumed a zoophile.


I wouldn't talk of therians or otherkin unless you know the both. 
It's not the same and typically offensive if assumed related.


----------



## dcdsharkattack03 (Apr 13, 2013)

ursiphiliac said:


> I'd be interested in hearing how your wife took it and how you broke it to her, if you don't mind sharing (but maybe there's a more appropriate thread for that than this one.)



It went word-for-word like this:

Me: Huh, turns out I'm really into some of the anthro art I was showing you on Tumblr.
Wife: Yeah, it's really cute.

And that was that.  We're pretty open-minded folks in most regards.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 14, 2013)

Regarding my fursona, dealing with my parents was tougher than it needed to be. Giving a detailed description of who my fursona was caused them to yell at me and try to get me to stop doing it. I had to reassure them that I had spent months thinking this through and that I could not come up with a better way to explain his interests and hobbies, because a "woodpecker" like myself enjoying the Philadelphia sound is not appropriate. I realize that at a Furry convention, nothing is taboo and the incessant whining of some PC-loving loudmouth are going to be ignored.

Also, is using terms like "woodpecker" and "ofay" to describe people of Caucasian descent offensive when you're white?


----------



## Artillery Spam (Apr 14, 2013)

I didn't even know woodpecker was an offensive term for white people.

Fuck, that's almost as bad as the term 'oreo'.

Who the fuck makes up this shit?


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 14, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Is the death and suicide rate actually higher amongst our group?
> 
> [than a control of similar demographics]



Yes/No

It's similar to trying to say that Internet suicides are "at an all time high"...since the Internet itself is continually growing/expanding and becoming more and more apart of our everyday lives.  The number of overall suicides is actually pretty steady, rather it's just the INTERNET which has grown exponentially and as a result more and more of those suicides become intertwined with the nature of the grid, especially for those that want to have a "statement death".  Those who want to kill themselves but want to make some kind of "message" out of it.  It used to be that people would write letters to newspapers when they off'd themselves, now they just post about it on high volume electronic social constructs.

Similar in that regard, the furry fandom in general ATTRACTS people who are looking to LABEL themselves, people who want to be "fursecuted", ostracized and desperately in need of wanting to be a "unique little snowflake".  Fake furs is what I call them.  They attach themselves to the interest not because they genuinely enjoy it, but rather as a "means to an end".

And in that regard it tends to attract a lot of people with depression problems looking for a kind of "outlet" to manifest their emotions into.

The fandom itself is also responsible for any real increase in that it directly causes psychological imbalances in people.  The fandom seemingly makes it "okay" to treat the furry interest as a LIFESTYLE rather than a hobby/interest.  The problem with attempting to make a LIFESTYLE out of the interest is that it causes all ~sorts~ of emotionally tied social problems/inflictions, often on a level that is simply unhealthy psychologically speaking.

Even with outright fetish based interests the general goal in psychology is *NOT* to make a "lifestyle" out of it, but rather to find a BALANCE so that you can function NORMALLY in society.  When you tip that balance to 100% fetish, 100% of the time, it *WILL* cause nth level social problems within the "real world", many of them deeply tied with emotional identity and emotional connections (like family and friends).  By FORCING your family and friends to have to contend with you making radical "lifestyle" choices, you're directly inflicting emotional rifts and tides, which can often rip your base level emotional connections apart completely.  Which will in turn drive you to severe depression and potentially even suicidal ideations.

That's why those like myself push so hard for a "don't take yourself so seriously" approach.  Teaching people that you don't ~have~ to make a "lifestyle" out of your random interests and hobbies.  And showing people that said interests and hobbies don't need to become the sole basis of your entire existence on this little planet.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 14, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> I didn't even know woodpecker was an offensive term for white people.
> 
> Fuck, that's almost as bad as the term 'oreo'.
> 
> Who the fuck makes up this shit?



People who like being offended.


----------



## Recel (Apr 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> People who like being offended.



I chan hearz the evil in thet posts! Youh are a feminazicommunist fo sain dat! Offended iz a offensive wordh to us offensive peoplez! >:V

But really, it's not only those who take offense to everything. There are also those who put the offensive meaning into it to offend others on purpose.
It's a fun pastime I suppose, or something.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 14, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> Yes/No
> 
> It's similar to trying to say that Internet suicides are "at an all time high"...since the Internet itself is continually growing/expanding and becoming more and more apart of our everyday lives.  The number of overall suicides is actually pretty steady, rather it's just the INTERNET which has grown exponentially and as a result more and more of those suicides become intertwined with the nature of the grid, especially for those that want to have a "statement death".  Those who want to kill themselves but want to make some kind of "message" out of it.  It used to be that people would write letters to newspapers when they off'd themselves, now they just post about it on high volume electronic social constructs.
> 
> ...



This hypothesis is very [by which I mean needlessly] complex, but it doesn't even remotely begin answering the question. Allow me to elucidate the question. 

'does anyone actually have any measurements of the respective death and suicide rates per capita of people who identify as furries as opposed to a control group?'

I wasn't after a run-away series of rationalisations or indeed any emotional viewpoint on the subject. I wanted to know if the suicide rate _is_ actually any different amongst our group.

I don't think Riho said it was, but it is a matter of interest.


----------



## Mullerornis (Apr 14, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> I didn't even know woodpecker was an offensive term for white people.
> 
> Fuck, that's almost as bad as the term 'oreo'.
> 
> Who the fuck makes up this shit?



So nature is racist against white people?


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 14, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> This hypothesis is very [by which I mean needlessly] complex, but it doesn't even remotely begin answering the question. Allow me to elucidate the question.
> 
> 'does anyone actually have any measurements of the respective death and suicide rates per capita of people who identify as furries as opposed to a control group?'
> 
> ...



You missed the point.  The point was that even if someone ~were~ to post such statistics they would be fundamentally flawed as far as making any sort of sweeping generalizations.  To put it in the simplest, most basic (kindergarten level) possible...correlation does not equal causation.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 14, 2013)

Mullerornis said:


> So nature is racist against white people?


















yes


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 14, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> You missed the point.  The point was that even if someone ~were~ to post such statistics they would be fundamentally flawed as far as making any sort of sweeping generalizations.  To put it in the simplest, most basic (kindergarten level) possible...correlation does not equal causation.



I wasn't interested in causation. Certainly not a series of hypothetical here-say and conjecture. I wanted to know if there was actually any difference. If there is indeed a difference _then_ people can begin trying to imagine reasons.

I will repeat, I was asking if there was a difference in suicide rates per capita, which is not an unreasonable question, which is not being asked in order to prop up a fallacy and which is unrelated to any hypothetical causation anybody pulls out of their rear.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 14, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I wasn't interested in causation. Certainly not a series of hypothetical here-say and conjecture. I wanted to know if there was actually any difference. If there is indeed a difference _then_ people can begin trying to imagine reasons.
> 
> I will repeat, I was asking if there was a difference in suicide rates per capita, which is not an unreasonable question, which is not being asked in order to prop up a fallacy and which is unrelated to any hypothetical causation anybody pulls out of their rear.



I'm not sure why you're having such a hard time understanding this.  Here let's try a graph, maybe that'll help.







Suicide and homicide rates within the US spanning a ~10 year period.  See?  Not much change.  You don't ~need~ to extrapolate the figures into specific communities, the Internet, or ANY OTHER FORM, because the rates ARE NOT CHANGING (significantly).  It's only if the rates CHANGE (significantly) do you start to look for a CAUSE.

I'm not sure how else I can explain this to you...maybe I can't.  Does someone else wanna try and take a crack at it?  *shrugs*


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 14, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> I'm not sure why you're having such a hard time understanding this.  Here let's try a graph, maybe that'll help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'Overall rates of suicide are steady ergo suicide rates in all communities are steady' is not a vallid assertion, and not relevant to the question. 
For instance the suicide rate in the furry population could be steadily at half that of the normal population and it would not change that graph. 
The suicide rate in the furry population could have risen or fallen within that period, but changes in other communities' suicide rates may disguise this in the overal results. 
This is demonstrable because suicide rates *do* vary amongst different groups, as is illustrated in the graph itself. 

I was asking if, in comparison to people of a similar social situation and age as typical furries, whether furries' rate of death and suicide per capita is actually any different. That graph doesn't answer that question _at all._ We could use a similar graph reporting that '5% of the american population is gay' and it would obviously have nothing to do with the proportion of gay individuals in the fandom.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 14, 2013)

I-I'm done here.  I'm just gonna file this under the old adage, "You can't fix stupid".

I mean he's asking for shit that DOESN'T EXIST and then I spend like five freakin posts trying to explain WHY the shit doesn't exist...and then he turns right around and ASKS FOR IT AGAIN!  *epic face palm*

...this...this is the reason why the United States has such abysmally low education scores (in comparison to the rest of the civilized world).


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I actually remember posting a journal saying I had a big surprise piece for for last Christmas and got about 4 or 5 comments asking if it was gonna be the generic prototypical hot chick juicing out of a sexy scanty Christmas outfit. You know the kind. The ones with a bland sexual innuendo like "Have you been naughty?" sort of thing. When I posted B.E.S. Christmas Core, two of those same people  wanting something hot had said they were expecting something else. Not that I cared if they did, but I noticed they also hadn't faved it (not hard to see).
> 
> So yeah, that's basically what I deal with. I wanna say it's entirely my fault since I'm drawing that sort of thing, but damn...


The cost of having a following. People will like you for one thing and the second you change things up (which is entirely your prerogative) they bail.

People feeling entitled happens everywhere, but I feel your frustration.



> I-I'm done here.  I'm just gonna file this under the old adage, "You can't fix stupid".
> 
> I mean he's asking for shit that DOESN'T EXIST and then I spend like  five freakin posts trying to explain WHY the shit doesn't exist...and  then he turns right around and ASKS FOR IT AGAIN!  *epic face palm*
> 
> ...this...this is the reason why the United States has such abysmally  low education scores (in comparison to the rest of the civilized world).


Fallow is from the UK :-I


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 14, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> I-I'm done here.  I'm just gonna file this under the old adage, "You can't fix stupid".
> 
> I mean he's asking for shit that DOESN'T EXIST and then I spend like five freakin posts trying to explain WHY the shit doesn't exist...and then he turns right around and ASKS FOR IT AGAIN!  *epic face palm*
> 
> ...this...this is the reason why the United States has such abysmally low education scores (in comparison to the rest of the civilized world).


So instead of responding to his points in a civilised manner you dismiss them and call him "stupid". Way to go.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 14, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> The cost of having a following. People will like you for one thing and the second you change things up (which is entirely your prerogative) they bail.
> 
> People feeling entitled happens everywhere, but I feel your frustration.



They bail or they get overly indignant and frustrated and constantly nag and pester you about when you're going to "make this" or "make that" or "finish this" or "finish that".  Trying to ignore them can sometimes fuel their obsession with you as well.  Some people are like a dog with a bone...they just don't know when to "let go".


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 14, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> I-I'm done here.  I'm just gonna file this under the old adage, "You can't fix stupid".
> 
> I mean he's asking for shit that DOESN'T EXIST and then I spend like five freakin posts trying to explain WHY the shit doesn't exist...and then he turns right around and ASKS FOR IT AGAIN!  *epic face palm*
> 
> ...this...this is the reason why the United States has such abysmally low education scores (in comparison to the rest of the civilized world).


Fix stupid?  Wow.  It ain't so hard to figure out what he's asking, and that you didn't answer it.  I'm pretty sure fallow just asked for figures about furry suicide rates and was wondering whether or not they existed or had been studied in the past.  That's it.  Nothing more. The overall suicide rate and its growth/decline really has almost nothing to do with the suicide rate in one small and specific group.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 14, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Fix stupid?  Wow.  It ain't so hard to figu-SPLAT-



What part of "I'm done with this." are you kids having so much trouble with?  Instead of whining about my not giving him the non-existent answers he was asking for, why don't *YOU* post them!  I mean, if you're ~so~ certain that I'm wrong, well...step up!  Show us the goods!  I ~eagerly~ await to see these "furry suicide rates" you're of course going to be posting in your next reply.  *nods*

==EDIT==
That was of course ~rhetorical~ although I guess that's obvious now given that he's posted another whiny, off-topic response.  I think the problem here is that there are some butthurt furs who simply like bellyache over my posts.  Really, it doesn't matter ~what~ I post, hell I could be posting blanks and they would STILL be wettin their pretty pink princess training Pampers over 'em with indignant frustration and butt mad.  I guess I should probably just be the "adult" here (oh the irony) and start outright ignoring them, since it's plainly obvious that they simply want to derail every single thread I post in with whiny, off topic snits about me and my posts.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 14, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> What part of "I'm done with this." are you kids having so much trouble with?  Instead of whining about my not giving him the non-existent answers he was asking for, why don't *YOU* post them!  I mean, if you're ~so~ certain that I'm wrong, well...step up!  Show us the goods!  I ~eagerly~ await to see these "furry suicide rates" you're of course going to be posting in your next reply.  *nods*


First, it sure doesn't seem like you're done with this.  Second, when did I say these figures existed?  Please, enlighten me.  If you can find a quote where I said figures on furry suicide rates existed, I will personally reward you with 5 million dollars.  I'll wait.  Didn't find anything?  I'm not surprised.  Read what I say before responding to it.  We are both wondering whether or not these figures exist, and what they are if they do exist.  We were wondering if people could find them or not because we didn't know if any studies had been done.  Neither of us ever said anything like, "Studies have been done on this, and we have the figures."


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 14, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> What part of "I'm done with this." are you kids having so much trouble with?  Instead of whining about my not giving him the non-existent answers he was asking for, why don't *YOU* post them!  I mean, if you're ~so~ certain that I'm wrong, well...step up!  Show us the goods!  I ~eagerly~ await to see these "furry suicide rates" you're of course going to be posting in your next reply.  *nods*


You're still not responding to the points raised, yet alone reading the posts closely. If you had read the rest of psychic's post then you'd understand where we are coming from.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 14, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> What part of "I'm done with this." are you kids having so much trouble with?  Instead of whining about my not giving him the non-existent answers he was asking for, why don't *YOU* post them!  I mean, if you're ~so~ certain that I'm wrong, well...step up!  Show us the goods!  I ~eagerly~ await to see these "furry suicide rates" you're of course going to be posting in your next reply.  *nods*
> 
> ==EDIT==
> That was of course ~rhetorical~ although I guess that's obvious now given that he's posted another whiny, off-topic response.  I think the problem here is that there are some butthurt furs who simply like bellyache over my posts.  Really, it doesn't matter ~what~ I post, hell I could be posting blanks and they would STILL be wettin their pretty pink princess training Pampers over 'em with indignant frustration and butt mad.  I guess I should probably just be the "adult" here (oh the irony) and start outright ignoring them, since it's plainly obvious that they simply want to derail every single thread I post in with whiny, off topic snits about me and my posts.


Ok, I have absolutely no issue with that.  I wanted to respond to your post, and last I checked I was allowed to do that.  It's up to you whether or not you want to continue the conversation.  If you don't want to respond, nobody's holding a gun to your head.  And do you see the irony of you whining about me being whiny....you also appear to be very angry, my friend.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 14, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Regarding my fursona, dealing with my parents was tougher than it needed to be. Giving a detailed description of who my fursona was caused them to yell at me and try to get me to stop doing it. I had to reassure them that I had spent months thinking this through and that I could not come up with a better way to explain his interests and hobbies, because a "woodpecker" like myself enjoying the Philadelphia sound is not appropriate. I realize that at a Furry convention, nothing is taboo and the incessant whining of some PC-loving loudmouth are going to be ignored.
> 
> Also, is using terms like "woodpecker" and "ofay" to describe people of Caucasian descent offensive when you're white?



I guess it would be similar to being "black" and being a monkey fur, what with the whole "porch monkey" insult.  Or a mouse/rat fur if you were Jewish.  A lot of racial slurs are tied into animal forms, often because, ironically enough, they seek to try and "dehumanize" people, which makes it easier to hate on them, when you start seeing them as "less than people".


----------



## Recel (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm more interested in WHY would anyone care if suicide rates are higher or not? "I'm just curious" just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 14, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> ==EDIT==
> That was of course ~rhetorical~ although I guess that's obvious now given that he's posted another whiny, off-topic response.  I think the problem here is that there are some butthurt furs who simply like bellyache over my posts.  Really, it doesn't matter ~what~ I post, hell I could be posting blanks and they would STILL be wettin their pretty pink princess training Pampers over 'em with indignant frustration and butt mad.  I guess I should probably just be the "adult" here (oh the irony) and start outright ignoring them, since it's plainly obvious that they simply want to derail every single thread I post in with whiny, off topic snits about me and my posts.


If you want my honest opinion I think you're just here to de-rail threads yourself and cause shitstorms. If you really don't care about a particular topic then why do you bother to post?

You claim to know more about the fandom _than the people who're actually in it and have first hand experience with it_.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 14, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> I-I'm done here.  I'm just gonna file this under the old adage, "You can't fix stupid".
> 
> I mean he's asking for shit that DOESN'T EXIST and then I spend like five freakin posts trying to explain WHY the shit doesn't exist...and then he turns right around and ASKS FOR IT AGAIN!  *epic face palm*
> 
> ...this...this is the reason why the *United States* has such abysmally low education scores (in comparison to the rest of the civilized world).



I'm British, Mipsus, so don't be so fast to accuse a different nation of having low education scores because you think_ I'm _stupid.


On the subject of furry suicide, if you google 'furry suicide rate' the first result is 'lemmings'. I doubt there has been a formal study into this, perhaps the furry surveys which usually focus on questions like 'do you suit?' etcetera could ask questions about depression too- if they don't already.

...other searches reveal made-up mental conditions on wikifur. 
http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Post-con_depression

...seriously? "f a person has so much fun at a con that they use up all their happy hormone (serotonin) they may feel depressed until their body has time to make more."

Poe's law, anyone?


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 14, 2013)

Raptros said:


> If you want my honest opinion I think you're just here to de-rail threads yourself and cause shitstorms. If you really don't care about a particular topic then why do you bother to post?
> 
> You claim to know more about the fandom _than the people who're actually in it and have first hand experience with it_.


Yeah Mipsus the only person in this thread getting butthurt is yourself.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 14, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> A lot of the internet became quite pissy, honestly, and it wasn't just furries.  Bronies have turned into the new furries online, meaning they're the ones who get the kick around from what I've noticed and people are starting to get over "furries are weird".  Also, trolls love making bronies angry by calling them furries.



A lot of the brony backlash was because they were basically going out of their way to inflict their fetish/interest onto EVERYBODY and doing it in the most annoying manner possible (mostly with spamming/flooding).  It's sort of like how adult babies (and especially teen babies) will often try and "take over" bedwetting related message boards with their overly obvious fetish/fantasy crap.  Basically they try and inflict their interest onto people who want nothing to do with it, which generally makes people really ticked off.

With furries in general it's never really been about the whole "bestiality" angle, that's similar to calling bronies furries, it's done simply to try and rile them up.  Rather most of the hatred for furries over the years has come directly from drama-whoring types, who although don't represent the MAJORITY of the communities they're from, they are often the LOUDEST so to speak.  That's where that whole "burned furs" thing came from.  Basically it's been such a rampant problem that even many furries have to come to hate certain aspects of their own community (and for good reason).


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 14, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> On the subject of furry suicide, if you google 'furry suicide rate' the first result is 'lemmings'.



I guess that explains why we don't see many lemming fursonas.


----------



## Mullerornis (Apr 14, 2013)

The hardest part for me is adapting the diverse animal bodyplans into convincing anthropomophic thingies.

Believe this to be a pitiful concern? Try making a Nyctosaurus fursona and see who's laughing.


----------



## Troj (Apr 14, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> A lot of the brony backlash was because they were basically going out of their way to inflict their fetish/interest onto EVERYBODY and doing it in the most annoying manner possible (mostly with spamming/flooding).



This was my impression, too--and it's gotten to the point where, in reaction to that, a lot of people and forums ban, troll, or tease bronies preemptively, and 'round and 'round it goes.

But, yes, especially early on, many bronies were pretty zealous and even, evangelistic, and that served to drive a lot of already-not-keen-on-it people over the edge into full-on oh-dude-fuck-them-bronies-hate. 



> Rather most of the hatred for furries over the years has come directly  from drama-whoring types, who although don't represent the MAJORITY of  the communities they're from, they are often the LOUDEST so to speak.



The squeaky wheel gets the grease, after all.

Well, and the Internet loves crazy drama-whores, and will happily promote, meme-ify, and re-blog _those_ folks, because the regular Joes who are more representative of a given community just aren't that newsworthy.


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 14, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Telling a partner eventhough they recieved it rather well, and keeping it a secret from most people.
> 
> I found/find both rather degrading.



That and finding friends close to my area that can talk about it.


----------



## Riho (Apr 14, 2013)

Kahoku said:


> That and finding friends close to my area that can talk about it.


I have the worst story about that.
*sniff*
I was browsing FAF one day, when I saw a thread: "Cons in Oregon."
Being an Oregon Hyena, I was quite intrigued. I entered the thread and HOLY FUCKING SHIT I SAW A FUR WHO WAS IN THE SAME TINY TOWN I WAS IN!
And then, I saw something: their last post was in 2008.
Wanting to contact this person as soon as possible, I found their FA page. It was closed.
To this day, I still wonder If I know who this person was...


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 14, 2013)

Riho said:


> I have the worst story about that.
> *sniff*
> I was browsing FAF one day, when I saw a thread: "Cons in Oregon."
> Being an Oregon Hyena, I was quite intrigued. I entered the thread and HOLY FUCKING SHIT I SAW A FUR WHO WAS IN THE SAME TINY TOWN I WAS IN!
> ...



You'd be surprised at how many local people share your interests (whatever they may be), even in small towns.  As I'm ~very~ open about my interests, hobbies, opinions and the like as well as being overly open with ALL of my personal information, I tend to attract a LOT of local people in general with similar and sometimes not-so-similar (but "fringe" oriented) interests/hobbies.  Some of them not always so subtle about it either.

I guess because since they know you've got off the wall interests they can be completely open and forthcoming around you...which is sometimes a little awkward.  There's also the "shy types" too, who suddenly want to be your friend out of the blue (often bringing up that they've seen your stuff online), constantly dropping hints about what their interests are, but never quite working up the fortitude to actually come right on out and say so.

If you do "come out" so to speak about your interests it's best to do so in a LOW KEY manner, not making a big deal or fuss about it and not treating it as some major "lifestyle choice" or going into every last little sordid detail about your sexual interests and desires in relation to the interest/hobby.  It also helps to mock and make fun of people who try and treat it as ~serious~ business, as well as be light-hearted and mocking of ~yourself~ as well (to really show that it's not a big deal at all).

If you do it that way you can be "open" about your interests, without epically screwing up your entire social life and family life 38 ways to last Sunday.  And, if you're "open" about it in that manner, then you'll be able to find others locally with similar interests a LOT easier...or, rather, they'll find ~you~ so to speak.


----------



## miskey (Apr 14, 2013)

I agree with what Kahoku said. It's hard finding people my own age (16 about to be 17) to talk about this stuff with, or even hang out, both knowing we share the same hobby. 

And trying to not let people know I am one. I rarely ever share my personal life with others, only a select few know a lot about me. And when you have friends over that love to use your computer, it gets a bit tedious to clear my history every weekend...I'm just not sure I feel comfortable sharing it with them (and yes I know, it's not a 'OMG, I just figured out my sexuality!' Thing, but still) and I'm fairly new to the fandom as it is.


----------



## Zabrina (Apr 14, 2013)

I wish I had some furry friends.


My best friend says she's an otherkin. Makes sense. She makes a lot of squirrel noises.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 14, 2013)

Hrmmm, does the furry community have any discreet, identifying symbols?  This is what we "age players" use in our community:







It basically doesn't mean anything to anyone outside of the community, but to those who are in the community, they'll instantly be able to recognize that you're apart of the interest.

Here's some others (I'm not even sure what the one on the bottom right is for).  The one on the bottom left is for bondage and the white stripe I think signified that they're into diaper related bondage.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 14, 2013)

Jesus fucking Christ...

Really? :roll:

Look, nobody here cares about your diaper fetish.

Could you please stop derailing threads with shit?

Literally.

You fuckers are worse than TV evangelists :V


----------



## TigerBeacon (Apr 15, 2013)

Mipsis was asking if people had any discreet furry-identifying symbols. Basically, the visual equivalent of a secret password or secret handshake were only people of common interest (furries) would be able to recognize to identify one another. Like how street gangs adopt gang tattoo designs that both represent and identify members of the gang.

Fucking calm your shit.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 15, 2013)

Here's the old "gay pride" standard/symbol:






...of course now EVERYBODY knows what it means, so it's not exactly discreet.

There's also the transgender symbol:





Still fairly discreet with that one.  I was wrong about that other one, it's not bondage related at all, it's the "Leather Pride" symbol (for people who are into leather).  Still not even sure what that other one is.

I did find this one, for "Puppy Pride":






Although I'm not sure how well known/accepted that is (it doesn't do much good if no one in the community even recognizes it).  It's also not very discreet, what with the great big bone.  It would be similar to using like a paw print (pretty obvious that it's furry related).

If the furry community doesn't have a symbol we should start a new thread and see about making one.  It would be especially helpful for those who want to look for others while not exposing their interests to the general world at large.


----------



## ursiphiliac (Apr 15, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> Still not even sure what that other one is.



The heart and infinite is polyamory.

Also, the rainbow flag/gay pride flag was meant to be exactly the opposite of a _discreet _identifying symbol. It was designed to be flown in the 1978 Gay Freedom Day Parade in San Francisco and has been an important part of LGBT social movements every year since.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 15, 2013)

TigerBeacon said:


> Mipsis was asking if people had any discreet furry-identifying symbols. Basically, the visual equivalent of a secret password or secret handshake were only people of common interest (furries) would be able to recognize to identify one another. Like how street gangs adopt gang tattoo designs that both represent and identify members of the gang.
> 
> Fucking calm your shit.



No.

Almost every single post he has made he has thrown in "littles... blah blah... diaper bondage... blah blah... hehe, I poop myself."

Make it stop.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 15, 2013)

ursiphiliac said:


> The heart and infinite is polyamory.
> 
> Also, the rainbow flag/gay pride flag was meant to be exactly the opposite of a _discreet _identifying symbol. It was designed to be flown in the 1978 Gay Freedom Day Parade in San Francisco and has been an important part of LGBT social movements every year since.



I think they had some other symbols too...like they used these triangle things at one point I believe.  The "age play" community actually originally used a triangle form too, but it was dumped in the late 90s in favor of the new baby blue and baby pink one.  I'm trying to recall if I've ever seen any symbols for furries, but I'm drawing a blank...seems like there ~should~ be some though.

If no one can come up with anything I'll e-mail Proxima Centauri and ask them.  If ~anyone~ would know it would definetly be them (they're one of, if not the oldest online furry): http://www.proximacentauri.ca/Furry.htm

They've been online even longer than I have!


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 15, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> If the furry community doesn't have a symbol we should start a new thread and see about making one.  It would be especially helpful for those who want to look for others while not exposing their interests to the general world at large.



"Furry" isn't a sexual orientation, it's just a god-damned hobby. We don't need a furry pride flag or a furry symbol as furry oppression isn't the same as LGBT oppression. This isn't Jesus and his disciples hiding from the Romans. No one is out to get us. All furries need to do is spend less time on the internet and more time outside...and doing something not related to furry. People in real life don't give a damn about furries until certain clowns in the fandom start bringing it up and making asses out of themselves.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 15, 2013)

There *is* a furry pride symbol.

It's the one everyone makes fun of :roll:


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 15, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> "Furry" isn't a sexual orientation, it's just a god-damned hobby. We don't need a furry pride flag as furry oppression isn't the same as LGBT oppression. All furries need to do is spend less time on the internet and more time outside...and doing something not related to furry.



For you, perhaps, but for some people it ~is~ an actual sexual fetish and has very deep rooted sexual ties.  A lot of furries though try and deny/hide from that aspect, primarily out of fear/embarrassment.  That's a fairly common trend I've seen with furries, where one specific subset of furry will "hate" on another subset because they think it makes them look more "normal" by comparison.  For example that crazy guy up there screeching about baby furs, he probably thinks hating on baby furs makes his own weird fetish/interests look "normal".

That's kind of beside the point though, it doesn't ~need~ to have anything to do with sex or sexuality, it's simply "branding", a means of identification for those who want to remain DISCREET about their interests.  If you want to be open about yours, well, that's fine, no one's gonna stop you, but that doesn't mean everyone ~else~ has to do the same.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 15, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> For you, perhaps, but for some people it ~is~ an actual sexual fetish and has very deep rooted sexual ties.  A lot of furries though try and deny/hide from that aspect, primarily out of fear/embarrassment.  That's a fairly common trend I've seen with furries, where one specific subset of furry will "hate" on another subset because they think it makes them look more "normal" by comparison.  For example that crazy guy up there screeching about baby furs, he probably thinks hating on baby furs makes his own weird fetish/interests look "normal".



Even if I had weird fetishes, which I don't, I wouldn't keep posting about them here. This isn't a fetish site, please go to Recon or ABY or wherever you fuckers hang out these days.

I'm not "hating on baby furs;" I have plenty of cub friends. There is just a time and place for things and this isn't the site to talk about all your weird fetishes.

Please go away.


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 15, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> For you, perhaps, but for some people it ~is~ an  actual sexual fetish and has very deep rooted sexual ties.  A lot of  furries though try and deny/hide from that aspect, primarily out of  fear/embarrassment.  That's a fairly common trend I've seen with  furries, where one specific subset of furry will "hate" on another  subset because they think it makes them look more "normal" by  comparison.  For example that crazy guy up there screeching about baby  furs, he probably thinks hating on baby furs makes his own weird  fetish/interests look "normal".
> 
> That's kind of beside the point though, it doesn't ~need~ to have  anything to do with sex or sexuality, it's simply "branding", a means of  identification for those who want to remain DISCREET about their  interests.  If you want to be open about yours, well, that's fine, no  one's gonna stop you, but that doesn't mean everyone ~else~ has to do  the same.


I'm actually not open about being a furry. It's because people in college are immature, and my nerd friends would annoy me with old internet memes if I told them. It's a reputation thing. Right now, I'm happy hiding from sunlight in my Uni's physics major's lounge nerd-cave. 

Grad school would be better, since people there are generally more mature, and dammit, I'll be 23 years old. Hey, maybe I could learn some art tips from other people. Still saving up for a fullsuit commission from Qarrezel.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 15, 2013)

Here's something I just came up with off the top of my head just now.

It's completely discreet in that there's no outwardly identifying marks/symbols (like paw prints or bones or whatever), but would be easily recognizable to people directly involved in the fandom.  Basically it symbolizes animal claw marks across flesh, symbolizing power/pride and forsaking human skin (in favor of fur).


----------



## Ricky (Apr 15, 2013)

No.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 15, 2013)

Ricky said:


> No.



I think your incredibly disagreeable butthurt has been firmly established.  Why don't you go and find something more constructive to do (other than obsess over me and my posts).


----------



## Ricky (Apr 15, 2013)

Look, we don't need a fucking flag.

It is shit like this that pisses me off 

People waving their fetish around in everyone's face, pisses me off.

People trying to turn furry into a fucking pride festival, pisses me off.


----------



## ursiphiliac (Apr 15, 2013)

I would tattoo FURHEAD onto my forehead if it would prevent a closeup of a white person's fresh, bloody mauling from being adopted as our uniting symbol.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 15, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Look, we don't need a fucking flag.
> 
> It is shit like this that pisses me off
> 
> ...



...except that's NOT the overall point nor purpose AT ALL.  It would actually serve to do THE EXACT OPPOSITE, basically keeping the furry fandom restricted to furries.  "Norms" in general would have NO IDEA what the symbol/flag even stands for, likely wouldn't care and in NO WAY directly implies a furry interest...except to OTHER FURRIES.  It's basically a means for furries to identify other furries DISCREETLY and WITHOUT exposing their furry interest to the general public.



ursiphiliac said:


> I would tattoo FURHEAD onto my forehead if it  would prevent a closeup of a white person's fresh, bloody mauling from  being adopted as our uniting symbol.



People would probably actually pay good money to see that.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 15, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> ...except that's NOT the overall point nor purpose AT ALL.  It would actually serve to do THE EXACT OPPOSITE, basically keeping the furry fandom restricted to furries.



A flag is meant to be waved around.

And think of the other examples:
gay pride
puppy pride
bear pride
leather pride

...notice a trend? :V

Flags imply pride and waving shit around in people's faces. I have no idea why the gays adopted it, or any of the other fuckers who march down Market Street in SF every July but for God's sake... For God and Baby Jesus's sake, DON'T LET THAT HAPPEN TO FURRY >:c


----------



## ursiphiliac (Apr 15, 2013)

The symbols you've compared this to are not privileged with discretion so much as they are with obscurity. I already knew about most of them, without even being a part of the groups they represent. People know what furry is, and everyone who already makes fun of furries is going to find and make fun of whatever symbolism becomes widespread throughout the fandom. There is no potential for discretion here. 

PS: You've posited this idea on a public forum. Things posted here show up in Google searches within a very short time. You can already find posts from the previous page of this thread in Google searches. We're off to a pretty bad start here with our uber-discreet symbol creation...


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 15, 2013)

TigerBeacon said:


> Mipsis was asking if people had any discreet furry-identifying symbols. Basically, the visual equivalent of a secret password or secret handshake were only people of common interest (furries) would be able to recognize to identify one another. Like how street gangs adopt gang tattoo designs that both represent and identify members of the gang.
> 
> Fucking calm your shit.



Do I have a thread for you. 

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/132063-Why-has-no-fur-done-this?highlight=secret+handshake


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 15, 2013)

ursiphiliac said:


> The symbols you've compared this to are not privileged with discretion so much as they are with obscurity. I already knew about most of them, without even being a part of the groups they represent. People know what furry is, and everyone who already makes fun of furries is going to find and make fun of whatever symbolism becomes widespread throughout the fandom. There is no potential for discretion here.
> 
> PS: You've posited this idea on a public forum. Things posted here show up in Google searches within a very short time. You can already find posts from the previous page of this thread in Google searches. We're off to a pretty bad start here with our uber-discreet symbol creation...



No, see, I'm talking about GROWN UPS here...not high school closet furries who wank off to penguins in the safety/security of their bedroom whilst running around hating on furries in general social circles.

Your average ADULT has ~no~ freakin clue about furry fandom in general outside of maybe seeing something once on a random CSI episode or maybe hearing about some furry convention in some random newspaper article that they skimmed over.  For your average ADULT there's a significant degree of "not giving a shit" when it comes to stuff they don't care for.  And likewise, those "self-hating closet furs" are almost always OUT of the proverbial closet by the time they reach adulthood, at which point you lose that whole sophomoric level retardation altogether.

You are simply NOT going to find such a symbol ONLINE unless you are SPECIFICALLY running FURRY related searches...and, let's be honest, only a FURRY would be doing that.  That's actually where a LOT of "furry hate" comes from, from the tween and teen crowd who basically outwardly attack THEIR OWN INTEREST because they haven't been able to come to terms with it emotionally.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 15, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> That's actually where a LOT of "furry hate" comes from, from the tween and teen crowd who basically outwardly attack THEIR OWN INTEREST because they haven't been able to come to terms with it emotionally.



You talk a lot bullshit sometimes, Mipsus...but this is pretty true. ^ I've always thought that. Most adults actually don't know what the fandom is because its rather tiny and insignificant in the long run. Kinda like Lord of the Rings or Civil War reenactments. I think "furry hate" is entirely an internet thing...and who does the majority of hating on the net? Teens who are still going through their hormonal rage.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 15, 2013)

It is true. It's not just adults, but anyone not involved in net culture.

People I work with don't usually know, being in the tech sector.

There really is no such thing as "furry hate" :roll:


----------



## ursiphiliac (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah, but the fandom is largely teens or young adults and largely online. Something like 3 out of 4 furries are younger than 25, and about 9 out 10 younger than 30. Why regard those exact peer groups as the least relevant?


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 15, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> You talk a lot bullshit sometimes, Mipsus...but this is pretty true. ^ I've always thought that. Most adults actually don't know what the fandom is because its rather tiny and insignificant in the long run. Kinda like Lord of the Rings or Civil War reenactments. I think "furry hate" is entirely an internet thing...and who does the majority of hating on the net? Teens who are still going through their hormonal rage.



That's one of the reasons why we have this on Encyclopedia Dramatica:
https://encyclopediadramatica.se/User:Hipcrime/Generic_Furry_Article

(if you hit refresh it randomly puts in a different name)

It's basically mocking the fact that like...99% of all the furry related articles on ED actually ~come~ from OTHER FURRIES.

==EDIT==

Mmmm, similarly, I'd say at least 90% of all the articles I wind up having to flush on ED are furry related "blatant attack articles" that are coming directly from other furs (and not even ~trying~ to be discreet about it).  A lot of them don't even make it that far though, rather they post "personal army" requests in the needed/proposed section screeching about how so and so is a FURRY (oh noes) and how they're so full of teh dramas and basement living with mom and totally lulz because they're also a brony who likes the anime and totally has no life!

*epic face palm*

And of course, 100% of the time it turns out that one tweenage fur made fun of some other tweenage fur and hurt his feewings so then he turned right around looking to create "the revenge" on ED.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 15, 2013)

ursiphiliac said:


> Yeah, but the fandom is largely teens or young adults and largely online. Something like 3 out of 4 furries are younger than 25, and about 9 out 10 younger than 30. Why regard those exact peer groups as the least relevant?



It's only the teens I take with a grain of salt. Let's face it...there's things you just don't understand about the world at 14 through 16. Heck, 17's pushing it. 

Unless you're Raptros. Who I swear to god is like 30 mentally.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 15, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> That's one of the reasons why we have this on Encyclopedia Dramatica:
> https://encyclopediadramatica.se/User:Hipcrime/Generic_Furry_Article



You are nothing if not predictable


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 15, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> It's only the teens I take with a grain of salt. Let's face it...there's things you just don't understand about the world at 14 through 16. Heck, 17's pushing it.
> 
> Unless you're Raptros. Who I swear to god is like 30 mentally.



Yeah there's always the random exception.  Rare teens who seem to have the maturity and mental capacity of an adult...although you have to wonder if something bad happened to them to make them that way.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 15, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/132063-Why-has-no-fur-done-this?highlight=secret+handshake


Thank you Butters. Furries don't need a GD flag or password just like Star Wars fans and bird watchers don't need a flag or password. 



> People waving their fetish around in everyone's face, pisses me off.
> 
> People trying to turn furry into a fucking pride festival, pisses me off.


Word.


----------



## Troj (Apr 15, 2013)

I have sometimes found myself wishing there were a code word or code phrase, because "Are you a furry?" is a question that I imagine a number of people will take offense to, or find too blunt, given both the actual *and* perceived stigma around furries. 

One poor dude hovered around a meet for at least fifteen minutes, because he didn't know how to ask us if we were the furdroids he was looking for.

In ambiguous encounters and conversations, I've been able to improvise well enough, though, by circling around the topic subtly, and gauging people's reactions.



			
				Butterflygoddess said:
			
		

> It's only the teens I take with a grain of salt. Let's face it...there's  things you just don't understand about the world at 14 through 16.  Heck, 17's pushing it.



I'd say 23 is still pushing it.

13-ish through 23-ish is a time when many don't know what they don't know, and are confident they've got a handle on things, when they usually don't.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 15, 2013)

Troj said:


> I have sometimes found myself wishing there were a code word or code phrase, because "Are you a furry?" is a question that I imagine a number of people will take offense to, or find too blunt, given both the actual *and* perceived stigma around furries.
> 
> One poor dude hovered around a meet for at least fifteen minutes, because he didn't know how to ask us if we were the furdroids he was looking for.



See, but he probably learned a valuable lesson in communication. "Hey, are you guys here for the meet?" "The Bay Area furs meet? Yeah!" I understand how it might be awkward asking someone "hey are you on the Bay Area Furs list?" but trust me, the worst thing that'll happen is they'll say "What the hell are you talking about?" and go away.

Funny story that kind of parallels this... I met up with someone from here a few weeks ago, and she knew someone I've met a bunch of times. We were trying to figure out if it's the same person and I didn't know his "species." I texted him and said "hey, what species are you? but it apparently wasn't his number anymore and the person god mad and said don't text them ever again.

I laughed :lol:


----------



## Troj (Apr 15, 2013)

Also ran into a guy recently who appeared to be wearing a scraggly tail-thing, so I carefully tested the waters ("Oh, ha ha, I see you have a tail there. Too bad it's not prehensile, because that'd be handy, ha ha,"), and it turned out that it was basically a keyring for his work keys, and didn't have any special significance beyond that.  I didn't have a meet to hide behind, so I had to use my powers of deductive reasoning!

But, anyway, good point, Ricky. Oh, and good story . "What species are you?" "What WHAT am I now?"


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 15, 2013)

An easily identifiable icon would certainly make the kind of furries I despise even easier to avoid in real life; It is rather similar to someone wearing your typical boorish and inane humor shirt they found at their local shopping mall.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 15, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> It's only the teens I take with a grain of salt. Let's face it...there's things you just don't understand about the world at 14 through 16. Heck, 17's pushing it.
> 
> Unless you're Raptros. Who I swear to god is like 30 mentally.


I _feel_ like I'm 30, yet I'm half that age...


----------



## Troj (Apr 15, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> An easily identifiable icon would certainly make the kind of furries I despise even easier to avoid in real life; It is rather similar to someone wearing your typical boorish and inane humor shirt they found at their local shopping mall.



You bring up another problem, which is that a lot of the "furry swag" I've come across has been straight up goony or flat-out creepy.

There's coming out of the closet, and then there's burning down the entire house with fiery fox passion.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 15, 2013)

Troj said:


> You bring up another problem, which is that a lot of the "furry swag" I've come across has been straight up goony or flat-out creepy.
> 
> There's coming out of the closet, and then there's burning down the entire house with fiery fox passion.



Indeed. To add to that, what is goony or creeper-like and how much is entirely up to the perception of the individual.

I personally would consider it all a radiation warning; Furry is the sort of thing you learn about someone as you get to know them through pleasant conversation. Not the other way around.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 15, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> Here's something I just came up with off the top of my head just now.
> 
> It's completely discreet in that there's no outwardly identifying marks/symbols (like paw prints or bones or whatever), but would be easily recognizable to people directly involved in the fandom.  Basically it symbolizes animal claw marks across flesh, symbolizing power/pride and forsaking human skin (in favor of fur).



I think it looks like bacon. Anyway, clearly flags are last year; secret handshakes are all the rage again. I suggest the secret furry handshake involve two pirouettes, followed by a thumb war and a round of 'row row row your boat' with every word replaced with 'woof'. 

But seriously on this subject, why not the icon at the top left of this very site, without the a on it? It's discreet but blatant.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 15, 2013)

Actually the "flag" thing isn't what's really used for the most part, it's actually the iddy bitty little pins, like I posted before.  They're really small, discreet and easily overlooked ~unless~ you're looking ~for~ such pins.  Existing logos/symbols would obviously work better as well, especially if they've been around or been in use in one form or another, but again, you don't want to make it overly obvious (like the whole over used "paw print" form).

I do have some exceptionally GREAT news for some though...in that, seriously, you won't be REQUIRED to get such a pin if it's made!  Seriously, you'll actually be able to CHOOSE whether or not you want to use such a form!  WOW!  Isn't that AWESOME?!  So, ya know, if ~you~ don't like it, or don't think it's a good idea...like, WHOA MAN, you won't have to participate!  How AMAZING is that?!


----------



## Ricky (Apr 15, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> I do have some exceptionally GREAT news for some though...in that, seriously, you won't be REQUIRED to get such a pin if it's made!  Seriously, you'll actually be able to CHOOSE whether or not you want to use such a form!  WOW!  Isn't that AWESOME?!  So, ya know, if ~you~ don't like it, or don't think it's a good idea...like, WHOA MAN, you won't have to participate!  How AMAZING is that?!



Well no shit.

That doesn't make it any less obnoxious =p

furry =/= LGBT


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 15, 2013)

The LGBT community doesn't have discreet identification pins/symbols and generally have no need to be discreet about their interests at all.

This is something for "fringe" communities that AREN'T well accepted within the general public/norm and for those who want to REMAIN discreet about their interests (i.e. they don't want to inflict their weird ass interests onto the general public by wearing a giant fluff tail or a collar).


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 15, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> The LGBT community doesn't have discreet identification pins/symbols and generally have no need to be discreet about their interests at all.
> 
> This is something for "fringe" communities that AREN'T well accepted within the general public/norm and for those who want to REMAIN discreet about their interests (i.e. they don't want to inflict their weird ass interests onto the general public by wearing a giant fluff tail or a collar).


Right because everyone flatly accepts and tolerates lesbians, gays, bisexuals, and especially transsexuals :V

Plenty of LGBT people need to be discreet about their sexuality and/or gender identification because they would face extreme violence, emotional and physical.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 15, 2013)

Are you seriously comparing liking anthropomorphic animals to being a homosexual or transgender?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 15, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Are you seriously comparing liking anthropomorphic animals to being a homosexual or transgender?



The opposite I think actually?


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 15, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> The opposite I think actually?



"The LGBT community......generally have no need to be discreet about their interests at all."

Are you certain about that?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 15, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> "The LGBT community......generally have no need to be discreet about their interests at all."
> 
> Are you certain about that?



'I think the lgbt community is different to the furry community'

ZOMG totally suggesting the furry community is as significant and important as the gay community, and thus devaluing all homosexuals present.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 15, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> "The LGBT community......generally have no need to be discreet about their interests at all."
> 
> Are you certain about that?



I think it depends largely on where you live.  Especially what COUNTRY you live in.  There are some third world countries that still kill people for being gay/lesbian/etc.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 15, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> 'I think the lgbt community is different to the furry community'
> 
> ZOMG totally suggesting the furry community is as significant and important as the gay community, and thus devaluing all homosexuals present.


Somehow I expected so much more from you.


Mipsus said:


> I think it depends largely on where you live.  Especially what COUNTRY you live in.  There are some third world countries that still kill people for being gay/lesbian/etc.


So...first you state that they don't need to be discreet then turn about and state they do. Which is it?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 15, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Somehow I expected so much more from you.
> 
> So...first you state that they don't need to be discreet then turn about and state they do. Which is it?



Contrasting the furry community with the gay community isn't a tabboo. The contrast made was not offensive or provocatory in the slightest, merely the fact that furry and lgbt seem to be mentioned in the same comment is the cause of offense. 

Obviously the discretion of homosexuality varies depending on political climate and personal choice. That much is painfully obvious.

You might argue that gay oppression and the sentiments of gay pride were confused in the series of comments, but that has squat-all to do with furries and everything to do with an incomplete assessment of the gay community.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 15, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Somehow I expected so much more from you.
> 
> So...first you state that they don't need to be discreet then turn about and state they do. Which is it?



No, I didn't actually, that's simply the way *YOU* read it (because you seem to have some kind of major chip on your shoulder).  I hardly ever use "definitive based language", which is why I used the word GENERALLY, as in I was speaking GENERALLY about MY specific country/state.

I also don't give a shit at all about any comparisons between any community.  You can make countless comparisons as well as state countless differences, it's entirely a moot point and has absolutely NOTHING to do with what's being discussed, so I have no idea WHY you even brought it up.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 15, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> The LGBT community doesn't have discreet identification pins/symbols and generally have no need to be discreet about their interests at all.



They have TONS of symbols. Rainbows, triangles, bear paws... Also I would disagree with not needing to be discreet. If you're here in SF than okay, otherwise if you're in the deep south and don't want to get shot...



> This is something for "fringe" communities



Yeeeeah... No.

Furry is NOT a fucking closet, either.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 15, 2013)

Ricky said:


> They have TONS of symbols. Rainbows, triangles, bear paws... Also I would disagree with not needing to be discreet. If you're here in SF than okay, otherwise if you're in the deep south and don't want to get shot...



I honestly wouldn't really know, nor care even in the slightest.  I'm not gay, transgender or anything else in between.  Where I live though, in Washington state, there is absolutely NO general reason for "hiding" or keeping such interests "discreet" (not unless your particular family is crazy/psycho).  Where I live people openly state that they're gay, will openly ask you if you're gay and NO ONE really gives a rats ass about it.



> Yeeeeah... No.
> 
> Furry is NOT a fucking closet, either.



Like I said before, if you want to run around with a fur tail and a collar, openly inflicting your fetish/hobby onto everyone else...you go right on ahead.  This is something for people who want to be DISCREET about their interests in a general public venue.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 15, 2013)

Well yeah, you live in Washington :roll:

Try getting out more. The rest of the US isn't like that.

Also, you can be discreet without pins and fucking symbols. It's called "learning tact and communication" which is a skill I think many Furries lack. Still, this whole conversation reeks of "furry is a fetish" and I think the "secret club" esoteric nonsense just adds to that.

Like someone said, it is a hobby. You don't need symbols, flags and secret pins for a motherfucking hobby.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 15, 2013)

No, it is not a hobby in general, it ~is~ a sexual fetish.  Calling it a "hobby" is what furries who are EMBARRASSED or ASHAMED about their interest try and pass it off as, usually as a means of trying to convince others that they're "normal" (or at least "more normal" than other furries).  For people like *ME*, yeah, it's a "hobby", mostly in that I have no fur suits, nor do I want one, I have no real "fursona" or "furry characters", I don't role play at all as a furry, nor do I ever even want to go to a furry convention, nor do I ever want to look at, or have any desire to see furry pornography or sexualized art.  The ONLY aspect of the furry community I like is the "cutesy art" angle...that's it.  I like cute things and cute art, that's as far is goes for myself, so for *ME* it's a random, lesser hobby.  If you look at furry porn, or like furry porn...it's a fetish.  And the fact is, is that furry PORN greatly outweighs the amount of NON-furry porn, which is why it's so abundantly obvious that it's primarily a SEXUAL FETISH.  If it wasn't, there would be hardly any furry porn at all.  Being in DENIAL (or ignorant) doesn't make you look any more "normal", although I do very much understand the basic furry ~need~ to try and pass themselves off as "normal" to regular folk...to the point where you often see furries openly attacking and criticizing their own community (often in regards to the pornography), because they think attempting to separate themselves or relabel themselves somehow makes them look "more normal" by comparison.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 15, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> No, it is not a hobby in general, it ~is~ a sexual fetish.  Calling it a "hobby" is what furries who are EMBARRASSED or ASHAMED about their interest try and pass it off as, usually as a means of trying to convince others that they're "normal" (or at least "more normal" than other furries).  For people like *ME*, yeah, it's a "hobby", mostly in that I have no fur suits, nor do I want one, I have no real "fursona" or "furry characters", I don't role play at all as a furry, nor do I ever even want to go to a furry convention, nor do I ever want to look at, or have any desire to see furry pornography or sexualized art.  The ONLY aspect of the furry community I like is the "cutesy art" angle...that's it.  I like cute things and cute art, that's as far is goes for myself, so for *ME* it's a random, lesser hobby.  If you look at furry porn, or like furry porn...it's a fetish.  And the fact is, is that furry PORN greatly outweighs the amount of NON-furry porn, which is why it's so abundantly obvious that it's primarily a SEXUAL FETISH.  If it wasn't, there would be hardly any furry porn at all.  Being in DENIAL (or ignorant) doesn't make you look any more "normal", although I do very much understand the basic furry ~need~ to try and pass themselves off as "normal" to regular folk...to the point where you often see furries openly attacking and criticizing their own community (often in regards to the pornography), because they think attempting to separate themselves or relabel themselves somehow makes them look "more normal" by comparison.


Oboy there it is.

Fallow could you use your prodigious INT and WIS stats to explain why so many arguments boil down to A: "Furry is sexual." B: "No it's not!" It's probably the most repeated exchange I've seen on this forum.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 15, 2013)

I love all the projection in here. "I'm into a bunch of weird shit, so you must be into a bunch of weird shit, otherwise you are in denial." Sorry guy, it doesn't work that way.

TMI warning:

Since you *really* want to go there, I USED to be into furry porn like... big, when I was in Junior High and High School. Of course, there wasn't a large community back then, 15 years ago. I got bored of that sometime around ACTUAL SEX. No, furry is NOT a fetish for me, nor is it for a lot of other people on this forum.

What annoys me a bit is you come in here waving diapers and rainbows, trying to fetishize the community up to the point where we have stupid flags and symbols like the bears or the dykes or any of the other gay ass motherfuckers out there. You even claim "furry is a fetish" but deep down i think you really just WANT it to be that way to try and rationalize your own fucked up proclivities.

I'm not trying to tell you that you're wrong for liking the things you do, but stop projecting your weirdness on everyone else. The world isn't one big repressed sexual fetish  -- there are plenty of normal people out there who spend their free time in the gym, or drinking and doing drugs and whatever else normal people do to waste their time :V


----------



## Tigercougar (Apr 15, 2013)

Lawl - the first time Mipsus said he was a "little person," I thought he meant he was a midget.


----------



## ursiphiliac (Apr 15, 2013)

This thread is becoming the hardest thing about being a furry.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 15, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Lawl - the first time Mipsus said he was a "little person," I thought he meant he was a midget.



I'm surprised the avatar didn't give it away :roll:

And no, this isn't him:

[yt]GP9zSNVYWeA[/yt]


----------



## Hewge (Apr 15, 2013)

Hmm. This thread is still here?


----------



## Rigby (Apr 15, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Like someone said, it is a hobby. You don't need symbols, flags and secret pins for a motherfucking hobby.



Surely it's purely a fetish for a rather large group of people. All furries I know are furries purely in the sense of the porn. I actually don't even understand how being a furry can exist as a hobby. Fetish or a lifestyle I can envision just fine, but a hobby? It's not like collecting stamps or bird watching, what exactly would being a hobby furry look like? Having a fursona and using it for your online personas? Is that it?


----------



## Ricky (Apr 15, 2013)

Rigby said:


> Surely it's purely a fetish for a rather large group of people. All furries I know are furries purely in the sense of the porn. I actually don't even understand how being a furry can exist as a hobby. Fetish or a lifestyle I can envision just fine, but a hobby? It's not like collecting stamps or bird watching, what exactly would being a hobby furry look like? Having a fursona and using it for your online personas? Is that it?



I don't have a murrsona aside from one I arbitrarily created due to "peer pressure" 10 years ago ;3

I got into it mostly from cartoons and the fact that I like animals. I like the art, I like fursuiters and I like lots of old cartoons with animal people. I don't even consider furry PORN a fetish in every case. Some characters like Lola Bunny almost ANY guy would find  attractive because she is designed that way. It can certainly be a fetish though. I knew someone who ONLY got off to furry porn, for example. Obviously it's a fetish for him. I was the same way too, a long time ago.

Just because Anime has porn I wouldn't consider that a fetish either, at least in most cases.

It's generally just a hobby.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 15, 2013)

Rigby said:


> Surely it's purely a fetish for a rather large group of people. All furries I know are furries purely in the sense of the porn. I actually don't even understand how being a furry can exist as a hobby. Fetish or a lifestyle I can envision just fine, but a hobby? It's not like collecting stamps or bird watching, what exactly would being a hobby furry look like? Having a fursona and using it for your online personas? Is that it?



Pretty much.  I don't personally even consider myself a furry since I'm around purely because I think anthro characters are pretty cool/adorbs, so why not come over?  The "fursona" I made was just for fun because, you know, furry fandom.  I won't go to meets or have a fursuit.  If I want to go to a meet up for something, it's going to be something I nerd over like a crazy person, like Comic-con or a table top gaming club.  I'm not into the sexual side of the fandom at all.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 15, 2013)

"Being into the sexual side" doesn't make it a *fetish*, though. 

To draw a parallel, Anime has plenty of porn. The people into it don't have an "Anime fetish," though. Fuck, I've even met straight people who weren't furs at all, who liked some of the porn I had on my wall. They thought it was hot. Furry isn't any more of a fetish than Anime. You don't hear Anime fans talking about getting some secret symbol though, because they don't have a persecution complex like 99.9% of furfags.


----------



## Outcast (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm locking myself from this thread before it goes off on a tangent discussing fetishes and semi-innocent hobbies that people consider fetishes... hypothetically speaking of course!


----------



## Ricky (Apr 15, 2013)

Outcast said:


> I'm locking myself from this thread before it goes off on a tangent discussing fetishes and semi-innocent hobbies that people consider fetishes... hypothetically speaking of course!



I collect coins and that isn't a fetish.

Although the eagle on the back of those 20c pieces sure is hot, spreading his shit like that... :V











Again,

*FURRY IS NOT A FETISH

ANIME IS NOT A FETISH* *EITHER*


Just... no


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 15, 2013)

Rigby said:


> Surely it's purely a fetish for a rather large group of people. All furries I know are furries purely in the sense of the porn. I actually don't even understand how being a furry can exist as a hobby. Fetish or a lifestyle I can envision just fine, but a hobby? It's not like collecting stamps or bird watching, what exactly would being a hobby furry look like? Having a fursona and using it for your online personas? Is that it?



I collect cutesy pictures...of course I collect a LOT of media in general.  I find it fun categorizing and organizing it all out, coming up with file naming conventions and so forth...it's kind of an OCD thing on the whole.

I've been around online though for a loooong damn ass time though and I remember exactly when the whole "furry" community started out and *EVERY* website back then openly declared it as a SEXUAL FETISH, Proxima Centauri being one of the most well known people/sites presenting that fetish side.  You couldn't even ~find~ sites back then that ~didn't~ have sexualized furries.  It wasn't until MUCH LATER, after it became a "popular" fringe community (like saying you're goth, or emo, or scene, or whatever), did all the relabeling start and the, "Oh wait, no wait, I didn't just make myself look like a pervert, did I?"

Like I mentioned though in another thread, I think there are a lot of what I call "fake furs", who basically just "join in" because they're a social outcast who doesn't fit in with any other group, so they basically retard back into the least popular/most obscure/most openly accepting community they can find and then try and "make it their own".  They're more interested though in "being different" and being a "unique little snowflake" than they actually are about true furry interests and ideals...which *VERY* much includes pornography, "yiffing" and sexualized anthropomorphic animals.  The "fake furs" though obviously want nothing to do with that, they want to be "different" but they don't want to look "perverted" or "weird".

There are also a lot more people like myself these days too, who just like the cutesy art stuffs.  It's like Disney characters and whimsical, fun cartoons and comics...but that's pretty well as far as our interest in the form goes.  I wouldn't exactly call us ~real~ furries though, more like "tourists" if you will.

The anime comparison by the way doesn't really work unless you're specifically talking about hentai and Japanese porn directly.  I mean that would be like trying to say that the Lion King or Disney characters in general are "furry"...they're not.  Furries *LIKE* them, yeah, but they certainly weren't made to cater to the furry community, but rather as a fun, whimsical form for kids and families.  Same with anime in general, it really has nothing to do with any sexualized form at all.

And yes, as far as hentai is concerned there ~are~ a whole slew of very specific fetish forms surrounding that genre.


----------



## Outcast (Apr 15, 2013)

@Ricky

For me, I do not consider either of them a fetish. But, hobbies like these become potential fetishes when the people from their respective fandoms take their content "too far".


----------



## Ricky (Apr 15, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> I've been around online though for a loooong damn ass time though and I remember exactly when the whole "furry" community started out and *EVERY* website back then openly declared it as a SEXUAL FETISH, Proxima Centauri being one of the most well known people/sites presenting that fetish side.  You couldn't even ~find~ sites back then that ~didn't~ have sexualized furries.  It wasn't until MUCH LATER, after it became a "popular" fringe community (like saying you're goth, or emo, or scene, or whatever), did all the relabeling start and the, "Oh wait, no wait, I didn't just make myself look like a pervert, did I?"



Uhh... There was plenty of clean art back then.

I was mostly on newsgroups when it came to furry stuff and I'll admit I was mostly in it for the porn ;3 

But groups like ABPF *did* exist and if I remember correctly ABPEF was a separate group created solely for the porn.



Mipsus said:


> Like I mentioned though in another thread, I think there are a lot of what I call "fake furs", who basically just "join in" because they're a social outcast who doesn't fit in with any other group, so they basically retard back into the least popular/most obscure/most openly accepting community they can find and then try and "make it their own".  They're more interested though in "being different" and being a "unique little snowflake" than they actually are about _*true furry interests and ideals...which *VERY* much includes pornography, "yiffing" and sexualized anthropomorphic animals*_.  The "fake furs" though obviously want nothing to do with that, they want to be "different" but they don't want to look "perverted" or "weird".



Those are the "true furry interests?" :roll:

There were plenty of furs back then who weren't in it for the porn. The Burned Furs years later _*tried to get rid of*_ all the porn. There are STILL furs who aren't in it for the porn, who are DEFINITELY not what I would consider "fake."

I'll admit that exists, though. I've definitely seen people in it for the wrong reasons. Even worse than a social reject trying to fit in, for lack of other options, people hear furries are 'loose' and associate with them for sex. To be honest, I find that A LOT creepier than someone just trying to fit in.



Mipsus said:


> There are also a lot more people like myself these days too, who just like the cutesy art stuffs.  It's like Disney characters and whimsical, fun cartoons and comics...but that's pretty well as far as our interest in the form goes.  I wouldn't exactly call us ~real~ furries though, more like "tourists" if you will.



So. _*Someone HAS to have it as a fetish in order to be a 'true' furry?!?!*_

Really? Are you _*SERIOUSLY *_trying to assert that?



Mipsus said:


> The anime comparison by the way doesn't really work unless you're specifically talking about hentai and Japanese porn directly.  I mean that would be like trying to say that the Lion King or Disney characters in general are "furry"...they're not.  Furries *LIKE* them, yeah, but they certainly weren't made to cater to the furry community, but rather as a fun, whimsical form for kids and families.  Same with anime in general, it really has nothing to do with any sexualized form at all.



The Lion King is furry, IMO. It doesn't have to be created by us for us, and it CERTAINLY doesn't need to have sex involved. Don't you remember PeterCat's page that explained "what furry is" (I think that was his name) that had that stupid Tony the Tiger picture many years ago? The #1 Google hit for "furry" back then? "Furry" just means "talking animal people." It describes a genre, and that's it.



Mipsus said:


> And yes, as far as hentai is concerned there ~are~ a whole slew of very specific fetish forms surrounding that genre.



Right, but the art depicts a specific fetish. _Hentai itself_ is not a fetish.

Just like furry is not a fetish =P

If someone ONLY got off to hentai, that's probably when I would consider it fetish.

Otherwise it's just art that's kinda hawt ;3


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 16, 2013)

Hentai ~can~ be a fetish in and of itself, it just depends on the person.  Some people are wholly fixated on on the various hentai/anime styles and for them it's that specific style that they directly get off on.  I wouldn't say it's a very common fetish form.

Also, when I say "true furries" I'm talking primarily from a psychological point of view.  If you've studied abnormal psychology the furry genre is always depicted as being a fetish.

It should be noted though that a fetish does NOT have to be directly sexual or focused ~only~ on sex.  For some it's definitely a sexual fetish, but for others it's just a fetish in general.  You can have a fetish for just about anything though, even stamp collecting.  Again, it's looking at things from a psychologists view point.  When you're a psychologist you don't classify such forms as "hobbies", you classify them as fetish material.  Normally the only time you call them "hobbies" is when you're looking to "soften the blow" so to speak and often for the benefit of those NOT directly engaged within the interest.  Since this is a furry message board though there's no real need to use such round-about language, you can simply call it what it is...unless you're embarrassed and/or ashamed of it.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 16, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> It should be noted though that a fetish does NOT have to be directly sexual or focused ~only~ on sex.  For some it's definitely a sexual fetish, but for others it's just a fetish in general.  You can have a fetish for just about anything though, even stamp collecting.  Again, it's looking at things from a psychologists view point.  When you're a psychologist you don't classify such forms as "hobbies", you classify them as fetish material.  Normally the only time you call them "hobbies" is when you're looking to "soften the blow" so to speak and often for the benefit of those NOT directly engaged within the interest.  Since this is a furry message board though there's no real need to use such round-about language, you can simply call it what it is...unless you're embarrassed and/or ashamed of it.



I agree with this completely. Whether it's always sexual or not, fetishism runs deep in a furry. The fetishism of the anthropomorphic style is the main appeal to a furry. Not all fetishes are sexual, and whether being a furry is a hobby, lifestyle, or just a style of porn for you, it's (almost) always a fetish.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 16, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> You can have a fetish for just about anything though, even stamp collecting.  Again, it's looking at things from a psychologists view point.  When you're a psychologist you don't classify such forms as "hobbies", you classify them as fetish material.



Okay, semantic clarification here.

When you use the word "fetish" it's _sort of assumed_ to refer to a _sexual _fetish, especially here given the furry stigma.

If you are talking about this definition I have even less of a clue where you are going with that.

That seems more like therian/otherkin than furry.

(therian/otherkin of the "batshit" variety)



Rigby said:


> I agree with this completely. Whether it's always  sexual or not, fetishism runs deep in a furry. The fetishism of the  anthropomorphic style is the main appeal to a furry. Not all fetishes  are sexual, and whether being a furry is a hobby, lifestyle, or just a  style of porn for you, it's (almost) always a fetish.



Speak for yourself, motherfucker =P


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah, most people in general tend to fixate on fetish meaning some kind of sexual desire, or some kind of sexual perversion, even though that's not really what it is at all for the most part.

This here is a ~fairly~ good definition for it, specifically number 3:
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/fetish?s=t&path=/

3. Psychology - any object or nongenital part of the body that causes a habitual erotic response or fixation.

So it can either be sexual in nature or simply a general fixation.  "Normal" people in general don't have any real form of furry fixation at all, it simply doesn't exist at all for them.  But to those who are furries it's generally an "important" part of their life in one form or another, something that's always there in the back of their minds and something that's ingrained into their lives and thought process...in other words a fixation/fetish.

Definition number 2 also works to an extent from that site:

2. Any object, idea, etc., eliciting unquestioning reverence, respect, or devotion: to make a fetish of high grades.


But yeah, in general social circles you normally want to avoid using the word "fetish" because most norms will instantly think "sexual deviant" or "sexual pervert".  Some in fact have such a screwed up perception of the word that they think if you have a fetish for something that it's the ~only~ way you can get sexually aroused and that it's wholly impossible for you to even have any form of "normal sex" at all.


----------



## ursiphiliac (Apr 16, 2013)

You're misinterpreting definition #3. By "habitual erotic response or fixation" it means "habitual erotic response or habitual erotic fixation."


----------



## Ricky (Apr 16, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> Yeah, most people in general tend to fixate on fetish meaning some kind of sexual desire, or some kind of sexual perversion, even though that's not really what it is at all for the most part.



They aren't "fixating" on anything; it's a very valid definition of the word. This is just semantics.

You are using a different definition of "fetish" than people generally use on here, or anywhere else for that matter.



Mipsus said:


> But yeah, in general social circles you normally want to avoid using the word "fetish" because most norms will instantly think "sexual deviant" or "sexual pervert".  Some in fact have such a screwed up perception of the word that they think if you have a fetish for something that it's the ~only~ way you can get sexually aroused and that it's wholly impossible for you to even have any form of "normal sex" at all.



The latter can be true in some cases, but even a sexual fetish doesn't need to be exclusive like that.

If we are going by this definition:



> any object, idea, etc., eliciting unquestioning reverence, respect, or devotion: to make a fetish of high grades.



I guess I can see that, but it implies more than just _being a big fan of something_.

 It would be more like an _item of worship_, which is going into batshit therian/otherkin territory.

Still -

*If you use the term "fetish" on here, or most other places for that matter, people are going to assume the sexual definition.*


----------



## Rigby (Apr 16, 2013)

Ricky said:


> *If you use the term "fetish" on here, or most other places for that matter, people are going to assume the sexual definition.*



So? He's still right in saying that it's a fetish. If I point at a square and say "that's a rectangle," I'm right, even though it isn't what people usually think of when they hear "rectangle." Being a furry is basically a fetish for anthropomorphic animals, sexual or not. You sound like you just don't want to admit you were wrong. There's nothing wrong with being wrong, but insisting on being wrong even after proved wrong is stupid.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 16, 2013)

ursiphiliac said:


> You're misinterpreting definition #3. By "habitual erotic response or fixation" it means "habitual erotic response or habitual erotic fixation."



Actually you could read it either way, but I know for certain that's NOT the way to read it based on the myriad of psych books I have directly at my disposal (which go into MUCH greater detail on the subject).  In fact I think I might know which book in particular they paraphrased that definition from.


----------



## ursiphiliac (Apr 16, 2013)

No, this is really more like throwing around the word "mouse" and not being clear whether you mean the animal or the electronic pointing device, and then claiming you really meant both, because they're both definitions of the word. "Sometimes my mouse likes to eat cheese, but sometimes its scroll wheel gets finicky." NO.



Mipsus said:


> Actually you could read it either way, but I know for certain that's NOT the way to read it based on the myriad of psych books I have directly at my disposal (which go into MUCH greater detail on the subject). In fact I think I might know which book in particular they paraphrased that definition from.



No, you can't read it either way. Every dictionary that has an entry for "fetish" has 1 definition devoted solely to that erotic connotation. THAT was the Random House Dictionary's example. The key word is "erotic" and it applies to both of the nouns that "or" is between.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 16, 2013)

ursiphiliac said:


> No, this is really more like throwing around the word "mouse" and not being clear whether you mean the animal or the electronic pointing device, and then claiming you really meant both, because they're both definitions of the word. "Sometimes my mouse likes to eat cheese, but sometimes its scroll wheel gets finicky." NO.



Do you have a college degree in psychology?  No?  Well, guess what, I DO!  And, I'm telling you, point blank, you are WRONG!  Entirely, absolutely, completely WRONG on every level imaginable.  To the point that even a first year psych major would literally laugh you right out of the room if you tried to claim that a fetish can only be sexual in nature.


----------



## ursiphiliac (Apr 16, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> Do you have a college degree in psychology?  No?  Well, guess what, I DO!  And, I'm telling you, point blank, you are WRONG!  Entirely, absolutely, completely WRONG on every level imaginable.  To the point that even a first year psych major would literally laugh you right out of the room if you tried to claim that a fetish can only be sexual in nature.



What does this above quote have to do with the post you're replying to? What do psychologists say about definitions of the word "mouse"? You may have a degree in psychology, but you're clearly not a linguist.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 16, 2013)

Rigby said:


> So? He's still right in saying that it's a fetish.  If I point at a square and say "that's a rectangle," I'm right, even  though it isn't what people usually think of when they hear "rectangle."  Being a furry is basically a fetish for anthropomorphic animals, sexual  or not. You sound like you just don't want to admit you were wrong.  There's nothing wrong with being wrong, but insisting on being wrong  even after proved wrong is stupid.



You obviously don't have a fucking clue how communication works.

Or words, for that matter :roll:



Mipsus said:


> Do you have a college degree in psychology?  No?  Well, guess what, I DO!  And, I'm telling you, point blank, you are WRONG!  Entirely, absolutely, completely WRONG on every level imaginable.  To the point that even a first year psych major would literally laugh you right out of the room if you tried to claim that a fetish can only be sexual in nature.



LOL. Wow, you just get funnier every day.

We aren't psychologists so we CAN'T POSSIBLY understand anything you say. (as if psychology is even a science)

Or maybe you ALSO suck at communication and don't have a clue when it comes to things like CONTEXT.

Let me explain this in _layman's terms_. There are these things called WORDS. These words can have DEFINITIONS ( yes, sometimes several ! )

They key to communicating is realizing how to use these words so that other people understand you.

Do you get in stupid-ass pedantic arguments like this at your job?


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 16, 2013)

One doesn't need to be a linguist in order to have the ability to READ.

On that same link, there's actually MULTIPLE dictionary definitions.  And, from the "World English Dictionary":

2. a. a form of behaviour involving fetishism
    b. any object that is involved in fetishism

3. any object, activity, etc, to which one is excessively or irrationally devoted: to make a fetish of cleanliness

And if we look at the definition for "fetishism":

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/fetishism

Again from the "World English Dictionary":

1. 
a condition in which the handling of an inanimate object or a specific part of the body other than the sexual organs is a source of sexual satisfaction 
2. belief in or recourse to a fetish for magical purposes 
3. excessive attention or attachment to something 


In  this case non-sexual based fetishism is classified under the third  definition.

Even further, back to the original link, the given MEDICAL definition of fetish is listed as:

1. Something, such as an object or a nonsexual part of the body, that arouses sexual desire and may become necessary for sexual gratification.

2. An abnormally obsessive preoccupation or attachment.  


Again, in the case of non-sexual based fetishism we're looking at definition number 2.

You can quibble and try and argue semantics all you like, but you're still absolutely, entirely, completely WRONG.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 16, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> 2. An abnormally obsessive preoccupation or attachment.



Sorry, but most people here aren't obsessed with it either.

Even with your skewing of apparent definitions, YOU ARE STILL WRONG.

Try harder =P


----------



## Rigby (Apr 16, 2013)

Ricky said:


> You obviously don't have a fucking clue how communication works.
> 
> Or words, for that matter
> 
> ...



What's your issue? He used the word properly with a legitimate  definition of the term. How can you insist that he's wrong when he's  objectively correct? By making vague remarks about how we don't possess some secret knowledge you're withholding (the "key to communicating")? Don't be so ignorant.



Ricky said:


> Sorry, but most people here aren't obsessed with it either.



oh wow i just love baseless, vague, impossible to prove claims like these, they really highlight how irrational you're being right now


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 16, 2013)

Ricky said:


> You obviously don't have a fucking clue how communication works.
> 
> Or words, for that matter



You know there's another fun concept in psychology called "projection".  *nods*



> LOL. Wow, you just get funnier every day.
> 
> We aren't psychologists so we CAN'T POSSIBLY understand anything you say. (as if psychology is even a science)



If you want to remain ignorant and ignore blatant  facts...then yes.  Generally if you have your head stuck in the sand you  won't understand anything anyone says.



> Or maybe you ALSO suck at communication and don't have a clue when it comes to things like CONTEXT.



"Quibble, quibble, said the Hare...quite a lot quibbling...everywhere."  `, )



> Let me explain this in _layman's terms_.



I don't think that's a "choice" so much as a "lack of options" on your part.



> There are these things called WORDS. These words can have DEFINITIONS ( yes, sometimes several ! )



...which you will of course completely ignore (except for the definitions that suit your wanton ignorance)



> They key to communicating is realizing how to use these words so that other people understand you.



Hence the reason I posted links to multiple dictionary definitions...but somehow it's ~my~ fault that you're ignoring them?  LOL



> Do you get in stupid-ass pedantic arguments like this at your job?



No, only with smart aleck tweens and teens who think they know it all.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 16, 2013)

Rigby said:


> What's your issue? He used the word properly with a legitimate  definition of the term. How can you insist that he's wrong when he's  objectively correct? By making vague remarks about how we don't possess some secret knowledge you're withholding (the "key to communicating")? Don't be so ignorant.



Are you his boyfriend or something? Did you join this forum just to back him up?

How cute :roll:

Again, it's semantics. The definition we were using was pretty fucking obvious, given the context.

Even with definition 2 (see above) I disagree.

Yeah some people get obsessed but they are the few and far between batshit-crazy ones.



Mipsus said:


> No, only with smart aleck tweens and teens who think they know it all.



I bet you make a GREAT councilor, not being able to communicate and all that :V


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 16, 2013)

I think it's more than apparent at this point that Ricky is just a very angry little man who simply wants to argue/fight with everyone over everything.  I mean I could say "grass is green" and he'd froth off a paragraph worth of snide, pissy semantics about how I don't understand the ~secret~ language of "light context" or some other random, nonsensical, completely moot dribbling diatribe.

From what I've encountered of him so far I've found it's usually best to simply start ignoring him when he starts posting like this.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 16, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Are you his boyfriend or something? Did you join this forum just to back him up?
> 
> How cute :roll:



No, I don't know him and I doubt he's gay either. Obviously the only reason anyone would ever disagree with you is because they're romantically involved with each other. I'm actually sitting right next to him and we're giving each other handjobs over how right we are; we do this a lot, go on internet forums and jack each other off while fighting with ignorant losers.



Ricky said:


> The definition we were using was pretty fucking obvious, given the context.



Why does that matter? The definition wasn't introduced into the conversation by you. He introduced, used it properly, used a real definition of the term, but somehow he's wrong? Your cognitive dissonance is showing.


----------



## ursiphiliac (Apr 16, 2013)

Mipsus, I feel you still don't get my points.

1. You are trying to claim retrospectively that your use of the word "fetish" was covering _all_ of its definitions, and as I pointed out with the comparison to the word "mouse," that is ridiculous. It's on you to be clear about which definition of the word you're referring to, but you weren't. And now you're claiming it was all of them, out of convenience.

2. You misinterpreted the single definition from Dictionary.com that refers to the erotic connotation of the word "fetish" and tried to claim THAT definition by itself means "it can either be sexual in nature or simply a general fixation." And that is incorrect, because as I pointed out, "erotic" applies to both "response or fixation." It doesn't mean "erotic response or _erotic/non-erotic_ fixation." Just as with another definition, "any object, idea, etc., eliciting unquestioning reverence, respect, or devotion," "any" refers to both "object" and "idea" and "unquestioning" refers to all of the 3 nouns that follow. That's how dictionary entries work.

3. And now you've claimed that I've "tried to claim that a fetish can only be sexual in nature." And I haven't claimed that at all. I'm only pointing out your fumbles with the dictionary.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 16, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> I think it's more than apparent at this point that Ricky is just a very angry little man who simply wants to argue/fight with everyone over everything.



Not EVERYONE.

Just the people who are wrong ;3



Rigby said:


> No, I don't know him and I doubt he's gay either.  Obviously the only reason anyone would ever disagree with you is because  they're romantically involved with each other. I'm actually sitting  right next to him and we're giving each other handjobs over how right we  are; we do this a lot, go on internet forums and jack each other off  while fighting with ignorant losers.



You just registered yesterday and it totally seemed that way, but I'll admit there is a slight chance I could be off. Maybe =P



Rigby said:


> Why does that matter? The definition wasn't introduced into the  conversation by you. He introduced, used it properly, used a real  definition of the term, but somehow he's wrong? Your cognitive  dissonance is showing.



He used a different definition of the word than other people were *obviously* using. That should have been apparent. Regardless, I already addressed the other definition. Not everyone is obsessed, end of story. Only the bat-shit crazy ones get obsessed.

So any way you look at it, YOU ARE WRONG.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 16, 2013)

When you get right down to it, people like Ricky are simply AFRAID, ASHAMED and EMBARRASSED about being furry, often because they've been relentlessly picked on by people, to the point where they start developing subconscious defense mechanisms to try and "explain" their furry fetish in a way that they believe will be perceived as "normal".  They desperately want to "fit in" and "be accepted" by norms in general and hate being picked on and laughed at, so if you even ~hint~ at the ~actual~ nature of their interest they basically blow up, their subconscious defense mechanisms instantly kick in and it's like they stuff their fingers into their ears screaming, "LA LA LA LA LA LA".

Where as for furries who are actually SECURE in their interests and desires and aren't plagued by self-esteem issues, they have absolutely no problems at all calling it what it is, and even calling it a sexual fetish...which for Ricky it is in fact a ~sexual~ fetish, not simply a fetish.  He already openly admitted to having sexual gratification over furry related materials...yes, at this point he wants to bury it under the sand and claim that he's over and done with all that...but the very fact that he was able to do it in the first place means that he has a sexual fetish...which isn't something you can simply "turn off".  You can SUPPRESS IT, you can IGNORE IT, you can HIDE from it, but you can't cut it out of you any more so than someone whose gay can stop liking men.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah, sure buddy :roll:

Can we stop this childish nonsense and get back to the argument at hand?

I refuted both definitions you gave.

It is neither SEXUAL for everybody nor is everybody OBSESSED, which is the case according to your claim:



Mipsus said:


> 2. An *abnormally obsessive* preoccupation or attachment.
> 
> Again, in the case of non-sexual based fetishism we're looking at definition number 2.



So which one is it, Mipsus?

Does every furry have a sexual fetish, or is every furry OBSESSED?

I think when you get down to it, you're just WRONG ;3


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 16, 2013)

Rigby said:


> oh wow i just love baseless, vague, impossible to prove claims like these, they really highlight how irrational you're being right now



It's not irrational. You'd be hard pressed to prove they had anything more than a casual interest unless they already said otherwise. It would seem some people want to make the fandom into some grand cult freakshow. 

Most of us on FAF just appreciate anthro animals. Try Sofurry for the others.


----------



## ursiphiliac (Apr 16, 2013)

I take responsibility (and shame) in participating in this mess of a derailment, but the common denominator is racking up quite a list of them to have been here for such a short time. If this thread is closed, it will be the third. It makes you really question the motives of said common denominator.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 16, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> It's not irrational. You'd be hard  pressed to prove they had anything more than a casual interest unless  they already said otherwise. It would seem some people want to make the  fandom into some grand cult freakshow.
> 
> Most of us on FAF just appreciate anthro animals. Try Sofurry for the others.



It is also not impossible to substantiate, with the _poll feature_ and all that.

I've just been here long enough I know what to expect.

One of the reasons I frequent here is the batshit ones tend to stay away.

Usually :roll:



ursiphiliac said:


> I take responsibility (and shame) in participating in this mess of a derailment, but the common denominator is racking up quite a list of them to have been here for such a short time. If this thread is closed, it will be the third. It makes you really question the motives of said common denominator.



OH COME ON

... This is fun! :lol:


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 16, 2013)

ursiphiliac said:


> I take responsibility (and shame) in participating in this mess of a derailment, but the common denominator is racking up quite a list of them to have been here for such a short time. If this thread is closed, it will be the third. It makes you really question the motives of said common denominator.



You know, I remember the guy who made this thread and when he made it. I don't think he'd ever imagine that it'd last this long. He actually made some bitchin' threads in his short stay here...this is his final success. It'd be sad to see it locked for this.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 16, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> When you get right down to it, people like Ricky  are simply AFRAID, ASHAMED and EMBARRASSED about being furry, often  because they've been relentlessly picked on by people, to the point  where they start developing subconscious defense mechanisms to try and  "explain" their furry fetish in a way that they believe will be  perceived as "normal".  They desperately want to "fit in" and "be  accepted" by norms in general and hate being picked on and laughed at,  so if you even ~hint~ at the ~actual~ nature of their interest they  basically blow up, their subconscious defense mechanisms instantly kick  in and it's like they stuff their fingers into their ears screaming, "LA  LA LA LA LA LA".
> 
> Where as for furries who are actually SECURE in their interests and  desires and aren't plagued by self-esteem issues, they have absolutely  no problems at all calling it what it is, and even calling it a sexual  fetish...which for Ricky it is in fact a ~sexual~ fetish, not simply a  fetish.  He already openly admitted to having sexual gratification over  furry related materials...yes, at this point he wants to bury it under  the sand and claim that he's over and done with all that...but the very  fact that he was able to do it in the first place means that he has a  sexual fetish...which isn't something you can simply "turn off".  You  can SUPPRESS IT, you can IGNORE IT, you can HIDE from it, but you can't  cut it out of you any more so than someone whose gay can stop liking  men.



Wow, you seem to really know a lot about the subject. Do you know of  any books that go more in depth into this type of psychology?



Ricky said:


> Can we stop this childish nonsense and get back to the argument at hand?



If you really wanna get back to the matter at hand, he's also right  that a semi-obscure, yet recognizable symbol/image would be beneficial for the people who want to be discreet about their furry fetish.  I'd definitely use one if it existed.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 16, 2013)

ursiphiliac said:


> I take responsibility (and shame) in participating in this mess of a derailment, but the common denominator is racking up quite a list of them to have been here for such a short time. If this thread is closed, it will be the third. It makes you really question the motives of said common denominator.



Said "common denominator" being existing oldbie "cliques" relentlessly disagreeing/attacking/debating new users who question the status quo or who post any material at all that upsets their usual clique homeostasis.

I've actually seen this happen quite often, and in fact from this actual board at that (in the past).  I've actually lurked on this board for a LOOOOONG while (off and on over the years) before I really actively started posting and made an account.  So this really doesn't surprise me even in the least bit, it's pretty well "par for the course" for many of you.  The "common denominator" is in fact YOU, not the countless number of new people who have been attacked/debated/derailed/accused.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 16, 2013)

Rigby said:


> If you really wanna get back to the matter at hand, he's also right  that a semi-obscure, yet recognizable symbol/image would be beneficial for the people who want to be discreet about their furry fetish.  I'd definitely use one if it existed.



Wow, way to avoid the ENTIRE ARGUMENT.

What were you saying again about _people who can't admit they are wrong_? :lol:

But to address that point, I still say fagging up the place with pride shit is dumb.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 16, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Wow, way to avoid the ENTIRE ARGUMENT.



Funny, considering how focusing on your misinterpretation of the term "fetish" was avoiding that specific point in the first place lol


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 16, 2013)

Personally, I don't care what people wear. It's really no skin of my nose. 

It's the secret handshake stuff that makes me facepalm. Just seems a bit much.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 16, 2013)

Rigby said:


> Funny, considering how focusing on your misinterpretation of the term "fetish" was avoiding that specific point in the first place lol



Ignoring the *obvious* definition being used, I addressed both of them anyway.

There is NO way you can HONESTLY believe *every furry is obsessed*.

Not only obsessed, but *ABNORMALLY *obsessed.

Sorry, just... no.


----------



## Symlus (Apr 16, 2013)

Alright, alright. I'm into this furry fetish stuff, and I ain't even gonna deny it. But I have friends that are furries that are sickened by the mere thought of yiffing (lol noobs). There is a clear line between the "Yes, I'm into this stuff" sect, and the "I just like the fandom" sect. But to say that that is one and the same, Rigby, is to exclude a color from the furry rainbow. 

Reading this, I realize how tired I am. I should not be posting. Whatevs. Feel free to flame me. I'm off to muthafucking dream lands.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 16, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> There is a clear line between the "Yes, I'm into this stuff" sect, and the "I just like the fandom" sect.



Well, it's a good thing I never said there wasn't then.



Lev1athan said:


> Reading this, I realize how tired I am. I should not be posting.  Whatevs. Feel free to flame me. I'm off to muthafucking dream lands.



I should be going to sleep too, now that you mention it. I hope you sleep well <3


----------



## Zaraphayx (Apr 16, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> Do you have a college degree in psychology?  No?  Well, guess what, I DO!  And, I'm telling you, point blank, you are WRONG!  Entirely, absolutely, completely WRONG on every level imaginable.  To the point that even a first year psych major would literally laugh you right out of the room if you tried to claim that a fetish can only be sexual in nature.



What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? Iâ€™ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and Iâ€™ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and Iâ€™m the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. Youâ€™re fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and thatâ€™s just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little â€œcleverâ€ comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldnâ€™t, you didnâ€™t, and now youâ€™re paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. Youâ€™re fucking dead, kiddo.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 16, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> If you've studied abnormal psychology the furry genre is always depicted as being a fetish.


Some weird semantics stuff happened but can we get back to this being the wrongest thing ever? 

Liking anthropomorphic animals is not necessarily fetishistic. At all. You are patently false Mipsus. There are many furries who don't want anything to do with the sexual side of the fandom.


----------



## mapdark (Apr 16, 2013)

I love how people over complicate it.

Lemme tell you something. For most mentally sane furries , it's just about anthro animals and being fan of them. 
Some will invest themselves in the fandom , some won't . Those who do will do it through several means , either as an artisan or working at cons and stuff like that.

Now, IF YOU FEEL LIKE BEING A FURRY IS A DARK SECRET . Then you are one of these furries that ashames everybody because they do some sick shit. If you ARE one of these people , please DO avoid talking about it and stay in your proverbial closet.

I had no trouble telling friends I was going to cons , because how I approach the fandom is so safe for work that nobody cares!

If for you being part of furry fandom is so complicated and twisted that you feel the need to hide what is in the end supposed to be a HOBBY , then PLEASE see a psychiatrist , you're not well.


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 16, 2013)

Zaraphayx said:


> What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? Iâ€™ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and Iâ€™ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and Iâ€™m the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. Youâ€™re fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and thatâ€™s just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little â€œcleverâ€ comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldnâ€™t, you didnâ€™t, and now youâ€™re paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. Youâ€™re fucking dead, kiddo.



Dude...I get the reference, but...you know the "top sniper guy" in real life is dead right? Sure, it might be copypasta, but, it's also what that guy talked about in his book...kinda. He bragged about getting like 255 kills and being "the best sniper evars".

Still, the meme was kinda forced, but eh.

Anyway, the hardest thing about being a furry? I don't know because I don't really hang out with furries. Too many creepy old fucks out there who insist on being called their fursona names in public, and if you call them by their real name, they rage.

I can't tell the people I know about being a furry, because they are internet dwellers (read: nerds). So they're kinda immature and would pester me about it nonstop. In grad school, I'd expect this to be different.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 16, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Ignoring the *obvious* definition being used, I addressed both of them anyway.
> 
> There is NO way you can HONESTLY believe *every furry is obsessed*.
> 
> ...



Sure there is. All you need to be is someone who thinks that "Everyone who likes something more than I do is obsessed about it. QED"


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 16, 2013)

mapdark said:


> I love how people over complicate it.
> 
> Lemme tell you something. For most mentally sane furries , it's just about anthro animals and being fan of them.
> Some will invest themselves in the fandom , some won't . Those who do will do it through several means , either as an artisan or working at cons and stuff like that.
> ...



'I think this situation is complex therefore I'm going to reduce it to two options, you're either a normal furry or a sick freak who should seek psychiatric help'. 

Bullshit.


----------



## Riho (Apr 16, 2013)

Monsieur Mentova, another locked thread please.
On the rocks, if you will.


----------



## Troj (Apr 16, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Some weird semantics stuff happened but can we get back to this being the wrongest thing ever?
> 
> Liking anthropomorphic animals is not necessarily fetishistic. At all. You are patently false Mipsus. There are many furries who don't want anything to do with the sexual side of the fandom.



Well, and I'll vouch for the fact that while Psychology as a field does a lot of stuff right--in that it identifies real problems, reasonably or correctly categorizes problems and pathologies, alerts us to a lot of important issues and questions, and helps us to identify common patterns (good and bad) in human behavior and human societies--it also gets things wrong.

Homosexuality used to be categorized as a mental illness in the DSM, after all.

My field has gotten better about only classifying something as a paraphilia (creepy bad fetish) if it causes the individual distress and/or inhibits their ability to function. So, this means that, in theory, happy BDSMers who pay their bills, take showers, and stop at red lights (literally and figuratively) do not have a diagnosable illness, according to the DSM-IV.

But, of course there _are _therapists, counselors, psychiatrists, Clinical Psychologists, and other clinicians who will personally consider furry not _only_ a sexual fetish, but a pathological one at that. I don't doubt that there are shrinks who'll (wrongly) diagnose you with Paraphilia NOS, just because you self-identify as a furry. 

_But_, there are also clinicians who are much more savvy, informed and/or understanding, and they won't commit this faux pas. My own shrink is one of them. So, don't misjudge the whole barrel, just because of some bad, misinformed apples--but, do watch out for those apples.

I can tell you that my field does tend to attract those prim, incurious, tight-assed, beige-wearing tools who are soothed and gratified by the thought of categorizing and fixing what's "wrong" with people, according to a Standard. Beware of those types!


----------



## Ricky (Apr 16, 2013)

Riho said:


> Monsieur Mentova, another locked thread please.
> On the rocks, if you will.



pussy =p


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 16, 2013)

Looks like this thread derailed, fell off a cliff, exploded, and now the tracks have grown over and rusted away.


----------



## Corto (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah, though I appreciate the (seldom seen) funny and proper use of the story, 4chan copy pastes (and the commentary thereof) is when I declare a thread beyond salvaging. 

Also, you're all creepy.


----------



## Corto (Apr 16, 2013)

God dammit LK


----------

